# ça y est, j'ai mon MacBook!



## clochelune (25 Janvier 2007)

Cooucou à tous!

Ca y est, je vous écris depuis un MacBook pris il y a une heure à la Fnac!
Et à peine ouvert, il se connecte à internet comme par magie!
Là je suis en connexion ethernet, je verrai comment faire une connexion wifi plus tard mais je n'imaginais pas que ça serait si simple!
Les touches du clavier sont superbes, grandes, très pratiques pour écrire!
J'ai ouvert Safari, ne pensant pas que ça fonctionnerait directement, mais si!
Je vais voir avec Mail et tout le reste car je n'ai pas encoreinstallé les CD... Il faut le faire, lancer les CD d'installation quand tout semble fonctionner déjà ?

Je vous poserai tout plein de questions, j'ai pris des photos aussi pour les mettre en ligne ici plus tard, pas avant quelques jours le temps que je maitrise, et aussi de finir un article pour ma revue de poésie!

Mais voilà, je vous ai rejoint, et je suis ravie de la super simplicité! Je ne m'y attendais pas!!!

Je vais tout découvrir pas à pas pour vous donner mes impressions dans quelques jours et vous poser mille et une questions!

Mais youpi youpi! I am happy!!

Je vais faire l'installaton à présent!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Janvier 2007)

Félicitation !

N'oublie pas les photos


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

Fais toi plaisir 

La r&#233;installation te permettra de virer les langues inutiles, les drivers d'imprinamente inutiles ainsi que les applis superflus (je te conseille toutefois d'installer X11, &#231;a ne prend pas beaucoup de place et &#231;a peut &#234;tre utile )


----------



## clochelune (25 Janvier 2007)

Ok! Mais en fait je peux donc attendre une petite semaine pour installer ?

Là un ami va passer pour qu'on transfère ma bibliothèque iTunes et mes photos (j'ai pris l'offre Fnac à 1300 euros car il y avait la clé usb Intuix de 4 Go pour un euro de plus, ça va être pratique pour le transfert en attendant que l'on me formate mon petit DD externe de 80 Go (pareill que mon MacBook blanc 13.3, core2duo, 1 Go, 80 Go de disque dur)

Les photos viendront c'est promis, mais pas avant la semaine prochaine, article sur le feu oblige!

Merci de vos messages de bienvenue et à tout bientôt pour d'autres questions.

Là j'ai pris .mac en péridode d'essai et j'ai tout de suite pu me créer un compte sur Mail... je vais voir avec mon compte Orange dans les autres sessions du forum

Me manque un clavier apple à acheter (j'ai pris la MightyMouse bluetooth) et une petite housse la robe qu'ils n'avaient plus en stock, donc je passerai commande!

A tout bientôt! Et vive la pomme! Ca fait quelque chose de revenir à Apple!


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Janvier 2007)

Tant qu'&#224; faire, fais ta r&#233;installattion avant d'installer des fichiers.

Sinon lors de la r&#233;installation si tu la fais la semaine prochaine, penses &#224; s&#233;lectionner "archiver et installer", puis &#224; supprimer l'archive du syst&#232;me pr&#233;c&#233;dent.

Mais bon, mieux vaut le faire maintenant


----------



## David_b (25 Janvier 2007)

T'es pas obligée de réinstaller, sauf si tu tiens vraiment à récupérer quelques Go ?

Bravo ce bel achat


----------



## béber1 (25 Janvier 2007)

BRAVO.

Pour la cr&#233;ation de compte Mail, c'est assez simple.
Tout d'abord Tu as plusieurs articles : http://techsupport.sunrise.ch/fr/os/mac/mail/2022.php
(Mais ce dernier oublies l'Assistant de Cr&#233;ation de compte)

1)-Tu actives *Mail*.
Normalement, Mail actives *la 1&#232;re fois* un "*Assistant de cr&#233;ation de comptes*". S'il ne le fait pas...

-Tu vas au Menu *Mail* dans la barre de menu (&#224; cot&#233; de la pomme bleue)
- -->*Pr&#233;f&#233;rences* --*Comptes*
- et tu cliques sur le petit "*+"* en bas (pour ajouter un compte : basique n'est-ce pas?  )
-L'assitant s'active: 
*1ere feuille* : tu choisis un compte "POP"
-Tu lui donnes le nom que tu veux ("Wana" peut-&#234;tre?   )
-puis ton *Nom et Prenom*
-ton *adresse mail complete* (cochelune@wanadou.fr)

*2me feuille*
-Serveur de reception : *pop.wanadoo.fr
-nom d'utilisateur : (le d&#233;but de ton adresse Mail classique, <--@(avant l'arobase)
*-l*e mot de passe* de ton compte de messagerie Wanadoo/Orange
->"Continuer
Si &#231;a passe &#224; la page suivante, c'est que le serveur Wanadoo a accept&#233; les 1er param&#232;tres

3me feuille
Serveur d'exp&#233;dition : *smtp.wanadoo.fr*
et c'est tout !  
tu ne remplis pas les autres champs pour un identifiant et mot de passe smtp qui correspondent en fait &#224; un protocole s&#233;curis&#233; SSL.
Donc tu passes directement &#224; la suite.

V&#233;rification du serveur Wanadoo...
s'il y a le *r&#233;capitulatif du compte*, c'est que c'est bon ! 

Voil&#224; un exemple d'un compte Wanadoo/Orange cr&#233;&#233;







*Pour les autres param&#233;trages de Mail :* 
Voir-->  l'article de l'excellent site de Richard Wourms :
http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html

ou plus pl&#233;thorique (mais p't&#234;t pas r&#233;cent...)
http://www.augfrance.com/Microcam06/xmail/mail-tdm.htm


----------



## thecrow (25 Janvier 2007)

AH enfin....

Le bonheur va pouvoir commencer pour toi... 

Félicitations et vite vite pour les photos sur ton site...


----------



## alaix (25 Janvier 2007)

Félicitation!! les photos les photos!!!


----------



## clochelune (25 Janvier 2007)

yep, g&#233;nial pour le compte
orange en effet!
tout a march&#233; super facilement!
merci pour les indications suivies &#224; la lettre, mais c'est vraiment tout simple!

promis, bient&#244;t des photos, d&#232;s mon article termin&#233; je me penche sur tout &#231;a
pas de r&#233;installation pour le moment, j'ai tout mon temps pour d&#233;couvrir au fur et &#224; mesure
j'ai install&#233; la souris bluetooth, on est un peu &#233;tonn&#233; au d&#233;part car on doit parfois  appuyer dessus pour que &#231;a fonctionne, mais j'irai voir bient&#244;t les r&#233;glages plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment d&#232;s que je serai familiaris&#233;e! en tout cas elle me plait bien!

l&#224; je fais tout peu &#224; peu et pour le moment c'est fluide et simple!
mon meilleur ami venu ce soir a beaucoup aim&#233;, il ne connaissait pas l'OS X mais &#233;tait rest&#233; comme moi &#224; l'OS 8.5. quand il est venu j'avais d&#233;j&#224; tout install&#233;, avec internet et tout et on a vu qu'il reconna&#238;t parfaitement les cl&#233;s usb et le disque dur externe Iomega (que j'avais pris pour une bonne compatibilit&#233
pas besoin de le formater pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer les donn&#233;es, je crois que c'est juste pour les y d&#233;poser qu'il faudra que je le fasse, mais j'ai le temps!

il a vu des racourcis claviers qui restaient, la fonction &#233;jecter toujours dans la poubelle et des trucs de l'OSX qui lui ont plu!

mon disque dur externe a fonctionn&#233; vraiment tr&#232;s bien, j'ai pu mettre iTunes mais &#231;a n'est plus class&#233; en fichiers, listes de lecture, juste la biblioth&#232;que de musique. je verrai cela &#224; t&#234;te pos&#233;e en d&#233;but de semaine, d&#232;s lundi! mais en tout cas, tout y est et c'est d&#233;j&#224; super! un jeu d'enfant de transf&#233;rer!!

merci encore pour vos mots et l'accueil et les indications!
je reviens avec les photos la semaine prochaine, d&#232;s mon article rendu.
je vous demanderai s&#251;rement un peu d'aide pour les mettre en ligne mais je lirai les tutoriels avant, comme pour iTunes, je verrai &#231;a dans le forum d&#233;di&#233;

je vais encore jouer un peu &#224; d&#233;couvrir et vous reviendrai lundi, &#231;a c'est promis!!

je suis enchant&#233;e en tout cas!!

belle nuit &#224; tous!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Et bien ma petite clochelune !!!!  :love:   

Qu'est ce que j'apprends ?     

*TU AS TON MACBOOK ??? SOUS MAC OS X ??? LE GRAND SAUT EN AVANT ?

YES !! YES !! YES !!*

Je suis vraiment tr&#232;s contente pour toi, depuis le temps que tu patientes, tu dois &#234;tre folle de joie :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:​


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

eh oui MamaCass! j'y suis enfin arriv&#233;e!
disons que pour mon studio c'&#233;tait tomb&#233; &#224; l'eau (car insalubrit&#233; qui risquait de revenir &#224; cause d'inonadtions par le sol et trop v&#233;tuste, non am&#233;nag&#233; en plus avec mes probl&#232;mes de handicap) du coup, j'ai &#233;t&#233; tellement d&#233;&#231;ue ne pas avoir un petit chez-moi que j'ai saut&#233; &#224; la Fnac me consoler avec ce MacBook qui me faisait trop envie!

je vais voir comment on fait pour ouvrir les fen&#234;tres Safari et et les autres en plein &#233;cran... agrandir les caract&#232;res etc, je ferai &#231;a peu &#224; peu, en venant ici poser mes petites questions. 
mais ah, quel bonheur!!
B&#233;ber, c'&#233;tait g&#233;nial ton indication pour ouvrir mon compte Mail! merci!

promis, les photos viendront la semaine prochaine d&#232;s que j'aurai branch&#233; mon apn et transf&#233;r&#233; mes photos et tout!

je me l&#232;ve t&#244;t pour finir cet article mais je ne dormais qu'&#224; moiti&#233; je voulais voir sir mon petit MacBook allait toujours aussi bien! oh que oui!!!


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Pomme + pour agtrandir les caract&#232;res
Pomme - pour les diminuer 

Sinon le plein &#233;cran ne sert &#224; rien pour le web, il faut juste une fen&#234;tre adapt&#233; &#224; la largeur du site que tu consultes et l&#224; il suffit de cliquer sur le bouton + (en vert) en haut &#224; gauche de la fen&#234;tre


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

super pour pomme+ et les caract&#232;res! merci Etudiant69
ensuite, j'ai une question concernant la cr&#233;ation de dossier dans Mail

gr&#226;ce &#224; B&#233;ber, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un jeu d'enfant de cr&#233;er mon compte orange mais voil&#224;, je voudrais cr&#233;er des dossiers pour classer mes messages
par exemple, je tente de cr&#233;er un dossier pour les messages venant du comit&#233; de ma revue et je n'arrive qu'&#224; cr&#233;er des sortes de dossier courriel, comme d'autres comptes o&#249; il m'est impossible de ranger les messages du comit&#233;
comment faire ?

ensuite, en cr&#233;ant un compte .mac, j'ai d&#251; en cr&#233;er un second, j'ai donc trois comptes, le compte pop orange et les deux comptes .mac... comment en supprimer un des deux ?

et, o&#249; sont les images, les exemples de mails anim&#233;s ?

voil&#224;, merci de vos astuces etc. 

je sais que ces questions doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;s simples, mais l'informatique n'&#233;tant pas ma tasse de th&#233; apr&#232;s l'exp&#233;rience windows (grr et word qui s'ouvre &#224; chaque fois,  avec la p&#233;riode d'essai expirant dans un mois, mais je n'ach&#232;terai pas Microsfot Office, je vais d&#233;couvrir Pages entrevue hier soir!)

mais j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup ce MacBook et son clavier, les touches sont vraiment agr&#233;ables comme tout!!! et je commence &#224; me faire &#224; la MightyMouse aussi!


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour Clochelune,

Pour que tes mails se classent de fa&#231;on automatique d&#232;s l'arriv&#233;e dans la boite courrier, il faut cr&#233;er des dossiers intelligents, je te cherche un tuto et je reviens 

Source macosx facile : 


_"Les "R&#232;gles"_
_Vous pouvez cr&#233;er des r&#232;gles pour traiter le courrier                &#224; mesure que vous le recevez, par exemple une r&#232;gle                classant le courrier dans divers dossiers selon l&#8217;exp&#233;diteur.                
              Les r&#232;gles sont appliqu&#233;es dans l&#8217;ordre de la                liste, et vous pouvez modifier cet ordre en d&#233;pla&#231;ant                les r&#232;gles._
_C'est &#233;galement dans cette fen&#234;tre que vous pouvez                activer ou supprimer un filtre de courrier ind&#233;sirable._
_Enfin, il vous est possible ici de vous cr&#233;er un *"R&#233;pondeur                 automatique"*              :
              Cette fonction de *"R&#233;pondeur automatique"* est               utile si vous ne pouvez pas relever votre courrier pendant une               longue               p&#233;riode,               pour cause de vacances par exemple. Ainsi, *"Mail"* renvoie automatiquement               un message expliquant pourquoi vous ne pouvez pas r&#233;pondre               et indiquant la date de votre retour.

1.	Cliquez sur *"Ajouter une r&#232;gle"* et saisissez une description de la r&#232;gle.
2.	D&#233;finissez les conditions n&#233;cessaires &#224; l'application de la r&#232;gle &#224; un message.
3.	Choisissez *"R&#233;pondre au message" *dans le menu "*Effectuer les op&#233;rations suivantes"*.
4.	Cliquez sur *"R&#233;pondre au texte du message" *et tapez le texte de votre r&#233;ponse. *"Mail"*
Une fois qu'une r&#232;gle a trait&#233; un message, l'ic&#244;ne d'&#233;tat de ce dernier se convertit en une fl&#232;che grise, qui indique que la r&#233;ponse a &#233;t&#233; envoy&#233;e.
Il convient de bien r&#233;fl&#233;chir au choix des r&#232;gles d&#233;finies pour l'envoi de r&#233;ponses automatiques. Si ces r&#232;gles sont trop g&#233;n&#233;rales, vous risquez d'envoyer des messages sans le vouloir ou de donner lieu &#224; des messages en boucle (c'est-&#224;-dire des r&#233;ponses &#224; des r&#233;ponses que vous avez vous-m&#234;me envoy&#233;es). Faites un essai avant d'utiliser une r&#232;gle.  ajoutera dans le message envoy&#233; le texte que vous saisissez ici."_


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Pour ajouter/supprimer un compte Mail>Pr&#233;f&#233;rences>Comptes>+ ou -

Pour les dossiers, il suffit de cliquer sur le + en bas &#224; gauche ou nouvelle bo&#238;te au lettre,
tu peux aussi faire une BAL intelligente qui est en fait une sauvegarde de recherche
tu peux &#233;galement ettre en place une r&#232;gle (par ex: place tous les messages re&#231;us de "machin" dans le dossier "truc")
Plus d'infos sur Mail 

Regardes du c&#244;t&#233; de NeoOffice


----------



## MamaCass (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Plus d'infos sur Mail



on a les même sources


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

merci Etudiant69 et MamaCass
j'avais un peu cherch&#233; dans Mac Os X facile mis dans mes favoris, mais mal!
chouette lien!

alors, finalement la boite bleue avait &#233;t&#233; cr&#233;&#233;e hier, je l'ai renomm&#233;e au nom de mon comit&#233; et du coup j'ai pu y glisser les messages lui appartenant et cr&#233;er une r&#232;gle pour qu'ils se rangent directement l&#224;-dedans!

ensuite, comment puis-je effacer les trois autres dossiers (couleur violette) qui ne servent &#224; rien ?


j'avais trouv&#233; hier les r&#232;gles de messages et les pr&#233;f&#233;rences mais je n'avais pas penser qu'il me fallait juste renommer la boite clochelune cr&#233;&#233;e en la rempla&#231;ant par le nom du comit&#233; de lecture

c'est tout bon! je vais &#224; pr&#233;sent bien fouiller dans Mac Os X facile que j'avais d&#233;j&#224; un peu survol&#233;. 

je vous promets de penser aux photos la semaine qui vient, le temps que je m'adapte bien!

vive le Mac et mon MacBook!! et merci &#224; vous, communaut&#233; MacG&#233;enne, c'est vous qui avez &#233;t&#233; d&#233;clencheurs de mon retour aux sources!


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a y est, j'ai compris comment supprimer les comptes inutiles, les boites et tout!
un jeu d'enfant!
il suffit quand est sur le dossier de cliquer &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de +, &#224; droite (et c'est pas - mais un petit soleil avec une fl&#232;che vers le bas) et l&#224; hop, tout s'&#233;claircit, le m&#233;nage se fait!
chouette!
merci Mac Os X facile et l'intuitivit&#233; de l'interface!


----------



## shahtooh (26 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai compris comment supprimer les comptes inutiles, les boites et tout!
> un jeu d'enfant!
> il suffit quand est sur le dossier de cliquer à côté de +, à droite (et c'est pas - mais un petit soleil avec une flèche vers le bas) et là hop, tout s'éclaircit, le ménage se fait!
> chouette!
> merci Mac Os X facile et l'intuitivité de l'interface!



Oui, ou, plus simplement encore, étant donné que tu as Mighty BT, un click droit (si tu as activé le bouton droit dans les préférences systèmes>clavier/souris).

Quant à devoir cliquer pour que la souris s'active, c'est normal au bout d'un certain temps: c'est ainsi qu'elle économise la pile/les piles.


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

merci, je verrai ça un peu plus tard car le clic droit sur la MightyMouse BlueTooth est un peu dur pour le moment! je verrai comment régler toutes les préférences au fur et mesure afin de naviguer au mieux!

oui j'avais bien compris pour l'économie d'énergie afin de faire durer plus longtemps les piles! et c'est super! j'adore surtout le bouton de défilement qui va dans tous les sens, c'est vraiment très agréable!

un truc, j'ai ouvert une application jeu que je ne peux quitter, à savoir : Big Bang 4 In A Row!
j'ai dû l'ouvrir en recherchant des choses via iPhotoà partir de mon compte .Mac pour faire un podcast du switch à vous envoyer la semaine qui vient
et j'arrive à masquer mais plus à quitter Big Bang!


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

bah ça y est, j'ai pu quitter Big Bang in A Row!
pas compris comment, j'ai avant quitté iPhoto et peut-être y-a-til un lien entre les deux  ?quoique Big Bang est une application pour jouer, alors bon (super, j'ai vu Chess pour les échecs je pourrai m'y amuser une fois le travail fini!)


----------



## shahtooh (26 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> bah ça y est, j'ai pu quitter Big Bang in A Row!
> pas compris comment, j'ai avant quitté iPhoto et peut-être y-a-til un lien entre les deux  ?quoique Big Bang est une application pour jouer, alors bon (super, j'ai vu Chess pour les échecs je pourrai m'y amuser une fois le travail fini!)



Pour quitter une application récalcitrante (liste non exhaustive):
- click long ou click droit sur l'icône dans le dock > forcer à quitter
- menu pomme > forcer à quitter
- au clavier: pomme+alt+esc
- au Terminal: lancer l'application Terminal, taper "top", repérer le processus qui bloque et son n° PID, puis appuer sur CTRL+C, et taper "sudo kill [le n° PID]" et voilou.

Tu le vois donc bien: il y a de nombreuses manières de forcer à quitter une application qui pose problème.


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Il y aussi dans le terminal:
killall Nomduprogramme
 (bien penser &#224; respecter la casse)


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

merci! j'avais vu dans le petit livret de pr&#233;sentation, mais tant que je peux &#233;viter de forcer &#224; quitter, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ;-)

en fait, il n'existe pas de mode plein &#233;cran pour travailler sur word ou sur pages ?
si je t&#233;l&#233;charge open office, je pourrai avoir &#224; nouveau le plein &#233;cran ?

j'y suis habitu&#233;e et pour le moment, &#231;a me d&#233;concerte pas mal en tentant de boucler mon article ce manque du mode plein &#233;cran... 

je me doute qu'on en prend l'habitude par la suite mais pour le moment c'est un peu perturbant...

quelqu'un a-t-il une solution ?

l&#224; j'utilise la version d'essai de word (un peu oblig&#233;e pour mes documents &#224; envoyer sur mon comit&#233 et le plein &#233;cran me manque un peu, mais sans doute vais-je m'y faire!

car en ouvrant au maximum la fen&#234;tre, &#231;a ne prend que la moiti&#233; de mon &#233;cran 13.3 pouces... comment vous faites ?


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

Le plein &#233;cran est une habitude windowsienne,
en fait on utilise "naturellement" le plein &#233;cran sur windows pour avoir apleinement acc&#232;s &#224; la barre des menus,
or sur mac mac tu as pleinement acc&#232;s &#224; la barre des menus quelque soit la taille des fen&#234;tes 
en cons&#233;quence la taille optimale sur mac est la taille du document 
ce qui va bien avec la fonction expos&#233; (F9-F10-F11)


----------



## thecrow (26 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> là j'utilise la version d'essai de word (un peu obligée pour mes documents à envoyer sur mon comité) et le plein écran me manque un peu, mais sans doute vais-je m'y faire!
> 
> car en ouvrant au maximum la fenêtre, ça ne prend que la moitié de mon écran 13.3 pouces... comment vous faites ?



hello, 

tu peux tirer la fenêtre en bas à droite jusqu'à atteindre le bout de ton écran et ça te fera un mode plein écran 
donc le but est d'étirer ta fenêtre...


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

ah &#231;a tire la fen&#234;tre oui, mais la page reste bien la m&#234;me! mais merci quand m&#234;me!
l&#224;, &#231;a me d&#233;range d&#233;j&#224; moins, je ne l'&#233;tire pas enti&#232;rement quand m&#234;me, juste un peu plus et jai l'impression d'avoir un peu d'espace autour de mes pages!

de toutes fa&#231;ons, je tenterai tr&#232;s vite Pages (d&#233;j&#224; un peu test&#233
 mais peut-on rendre compatibles pour des windowsiens les doc sur Pages (car la mise en forme sur Pages est vraiment simple) alors qu'eux n'auront que word (quoique je crois qu'une amie du comit&#233; a cherch&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; d'OpenOffice) ? 

le but principal &#233;tant que mes documents et articles soient compatibles puisqu'ensuite ce n'est pas moi qui les mets en ligne!

en fait, c'est vraiment super de retrouver le glisser-d&#233;poser, m&#234;me dans l'&#233;criture!

&#233;dit : en fait, c'est finalement mieux que les pages ne se mettent pas en plein &#233;cran car on appr&#233;cie les multi fen&#234;tres, la page ne se r&#233;tr&#233;cits pas quand on ouvre et un doc word et safari, et &#231;a, sous windows, &#231;a ne se faisait pas! un plus et je comprends un peu mieux ces choix &#224; pr&#233;sent!


----------



## shahtooh (26 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah ça tire la fenêtre oui, mais la page reste bien la même! mais merci quand même!
> là, ça me dérange déjà moins, je ne l'étire pas entièrement quand même, juste un peu plus et jai l'impression d'avoir un peu d'espace autour de mes pages!
> 
> de toutes façons, je tenterai très vite Pages (déjà un peu testé)
> ...



Il te suffit de régler l'affichage de la page sur Word: 100%, largeur de page, etc.

D'autre part, avec Pages, tu peux exporter ton document en PDF et au format .doc. Je pense que le RTF est aussi disponible. Enfin bon, tu as toute une série de formats disponibles à l'exportation de ton fichier Pages.


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

super &#231;a si je peux l'exporter en PDF ou .doc, &#231;a sera vraiment aux petits oignons! car j'ai vraiment l'envie de me d&#233;barasser de word et surtout surtout de la suite Microsoft Office!

merci encore!

et super le F10 pour la fonction expos&#233;, j'adore!


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Janvier 2007)

F12 

et bient&#244;t sur F8 :love:


----------



## David_b (26 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le plein écran est une habitude windowsienne,
> en fait on utilise "naturellement" le plein écran sur windows pour avoir apleinement accès à la barre des menus,
> or sur mac mac tu as pleinement accès à la barre des menus quelque soit la taille des fenêtes
> en conséquence la taille optimale sur mac est la taille du document
> ce qui va bien avec la fonction exposé (F9-F10-F11)



Pas forcément. J'utilise le plein écran pour ne rien voir d'autre que le fichier sur lequel je bosse, ni les autres fenêtres, ni le bureau, ni le dock, ni barre de menus (ni barre des tâches sous windows).
C'est plus zen, je suis moins distrait 

C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que j'ai viré MSOffice pour Mac, son mode plein écran n'a aucun intérêt pour moi


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

en plus, j'ai trouv&#233; pour word, j'&#233;tais en mode affichage "page" et il fallait juste que je change en "lecture &#224; l'&#233;cran" ainsi, je peux agrandir ma fen&#234;tre pour ne voir que mon article!

sinon, je suis dans le transfert de toutes mes photos (plus de trois mille) de mon DD externe vers iPhoto, et &#231;a marche tout seul! le transfert est bien s&#251;r un peu lent et ralentit un peu l'ouverture des autres applications, mais l&#224; j'ai Safari, Word et iPhoto ouverts tous trois, avec le DD Iomega et &#231;a va bien! 

d'ailleurs, ma m&#232;re se dit que pour se retraite, un iMac &#231;a pourrait lui plaire (si toutefois elle peut y mettre des jeux de cartes et de solitaire!!)

ce que je lui montre lui plait, surtout la facilit&#233; avec laquelle tout fonctionne!
je suis bluff&#233;e et ravie quant &#224; moi!
iPhoto, du peu de ce que j'en ai vu est le logiciel photos dont j'avais besoin, simple et intuitif, avec juste les retouches les plus courantes dont je peux me servir, c'est la classe! et ses rouleaux, &#231;a me plait!!

j'avais vu des d&#233;monstrations de ce logiciel, et &#231;a me convient bien mieux que tout ce qu'on me proposait sous windows!

voil&#224;, donc je d&#233;couvre et suis ravie!


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

je viens de transf&#233;rer les photos de mon APN Canon Ixus 500 dans iPhoto, et c'est le pied, nul besoin d'ins&#233;rer le cederom d'installation comme sous windows, c'&#233;tait la m&#234;me chose pour mon DD externe d'ailleurs!

donc, j'ai un petit choix de photos du switch avec MacBook, je regarde les indications d&#233;pos&#233;es ici pour pouvoir vous montrer &#231;a!


----------



## NightWalker (26 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> d'ailleurs, ma mère se dit que pour se retraite, un iMac ça pourrait lui plaire (si toutefois elle peut y mettre des jeux de cartes et de solitaire!!)


Bon alors là elle n'a plus d'excuse pour ne pas switcher...


----------



## clochelune (26 Janvier 2007)

merci NightWalker!
et j'en ai vu quelques autres sur le site de t&#233;l&#233;chargement d'applications Apple!
de toute fa&#231;on, elle pourra d&#233;j&#224; tester mon MacBook pour voir un peu si &#231;a lui convient mais ce que je lui dis et lui montre l'int&#233;resse!

pour les photos, pas avant lundi, w-e avec mon ch&#233;ri oblige ;-)

NightWalker, je te souhaite une bonne visite au festival BD d'Angoul&#232;me si tu y vas! j'esp&#232;re que tu pourras discuter le coup avec Bruno Bellamy!

bon week-end &#224; tous, &#224; lundi!


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour!

toujours dans les d&#233;couvertes, car je prends tout mon temps (et je n'oublie pas pour les photos, le temps que j'arrive &#224; voir comment on fait, pas avant demain) je recherche un plugin audio genre Real Player pour &#233;couter France Culture par exemple... j'ai s&#251;rement mal cherch&#233; car au d&#233;part on perd un peu nos rep&#232;res, et je ne le trouve pas!

si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de m'indiquer un lien direct pour t&#233;l&#233;charger de quoi &#233;couter france culture, merci!!

aussi, j'ouvrirai un post demain car je voudrais mettre mon MacBook en wifi, et en le reliant au PC, qui lui serait branch&#233; en ethernet (avec LiveBox Inventel d'Orange et je n'ai pas vraiment trouv&#233; ce que je cherchais dans le fil sp&#233;cial LiveBox mais peut-&#234;tre puis-je poser ma question l&#224;-bas)

pour relier mon MacBook &#224; Ethernet, &#231;a a &#233;t&#233; un petit miracle de simplicit&#233;, je n'en suis pas revenue encore, mais l&#224;, &#231;a risquera d'&#234;tre plus complexe via le Wifi car je n'ai encore jamais fait &#231;a et j'aurai bien besoin de votre aide!! je recherche un peu, je vois que j'ai l'airport int&#233;gr&#233; au MacBook donc il doit suffire de mettre en nom la livebox inventel, et en mot de passe la cl&#233; d&#233; s&#233;curit&#233; pour le Wifi... mais je me sens encore tr&#232;s d&#233;butante n'ayant jamais test&#233; cela!

en revanche, hier j'ai regard&#233; "le ch&#226;teau ambulant" sur le MacBook, r&#233;solution id&#233;ale pour moi! je l'ai donc d&#233;branch&#233; de sa prise secteur, le film durait plus de deux heures, la batterie &#233;tait &#224; la moiti&#233; de sa charge! bien!!

bon dimanche &#224; tous

 et merci si vous avez lien direct pour real player que j'ai &#233;t&#233; incapable de trouver m&#234;me avec google! 
j'ai trouv&#233; des liens mais &#231;a ne t&#233;l&#233;chargait pas... juste, j'ai r&#233;ussi &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger Firefox que j'aime beaucoup comme navigateur, mais l&#224; je veux d&#233;couvrir Safari un moment, voir un peu les diff&#233;rences etc.


en tout cas je suis satisfaite de ce MacBook! apr&#232;s, c'est la prise en main pour tout r&#233;installer etc et retrouver les bons plugin qui est un peu longue (dans la logith&#232;que du switcheur je n'ai pas vu real player dans l'audio)


----------



## béber1 (28 Janvier 2007)

http://www.real.com/international/?lang=fr&loc=fr

Pour une config Airport Wifi, j'en ai expliquée une un peu confusément, mais tout y est si on suit bien et même si ce n'est pas dans ton cas pour une Freebox, le fond restant le même...


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

merci Béber pour le lien!
j'avais trouvé mais ils demandent la région géographiqie la plus proche...
je mets London on verra bien ;-)
j'irai demain ton lien et si soucis je reviens avec mes questions!
je vous demanderai sûrement aussi comment réduire les fomats des photos pour pouvoir vous les montrer... ça devrait se faire avec le compte.mac que j'ai en version d'essai?


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2007)

Salut Clochelune,

Il faut que tu t&#233;l&#233;pcharges real player completement et non pas juste le plug-in. Si tu &#233;coutes France culture via safari, quitte safari, installe Real player et relance safari, va sur la page France culture et cela devrait fonctionner 

Je me suis vu &#234;tre oblig&#233; de red&#233;marrer pour que certains plug ins soit actifs, donc si cela ne fonctionne pas, un petit red&#233;marrage s'impose peut etre.

Pour le wifi, il faut d&#233;j&#224; que le wifi soit activ&#233;e sur ta live box, regarde dans le livret fourni cela doit etre expliquait. 

Sinon il faut aller sur la page de configuration (avec firefox si possible) de ta livebox via 192.168.0.1 (user:admin, mot de passe: admin, par d&#233;faut) et l&#224; dans les menus situ&#233;s sur la gauche tu trouveras l'activation du wifi, suis les &#233;tapes indiqu&#233;es. 

Il faut &#233;galement synchroniser la livebox avec ton macbook, c'est un de deux boutons derriere la livebox, tu appuies une fois dessus.

Une fois cela fait, tu vas sur l'icone airport dans la barre de menu, tu choisis le nom de ta livebox (Wanadoo-8F9G par expemple).

Tu rentres la cl&#233; WPA ou WEP suivant ce que tu as choisis comme protection.

Et voil&#224; tu es connect&#233;e

edit : grilled :rose:


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

super c'est tout bon pour real player! Merci Béber 
y'avait qu'à mettre London et en plus c'est en français!
et pour écouter France Culture en direct y a-t-il un bon plugin ?


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2007)

En fait pour le WiFi, si ton MacBook n'a rien détecté (par défaut le WiFi est activé et est prêt à se connecter sur n'importe quel réseau WiFi) c'est peut-être parce que le WiFi du Livebox qui n'est pas activé. A vérifier donc en premier.


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2007)

Je crois que mon post est pass&#233; &#224; la trappe :rose:


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

pour le Wifi, je n'ai tout simplement pas encore testé
j'ai juste regardé dans l'aide Orange et dans le MacBook, l'aide Orange datant en disant qu'il faut acheter une carte airport alors que le MacBook a l'airport intégré

je verrai ça demain, voir aussi si possibilité de brancher le PC sur Etherneth en le MacBook en Wifi (pour le PC je veux pouvoir continuer à regarder quelques VOD via Orange par exemple en attendant que ça vienne sur iTunes)

Merci NightWalker et Béber...
Je continuerai demain et je pense qu'au départ je poser encore de nombreuses petites questions si je n'ai pas trouvé, ainsi, ça m'aidera à mieux connaître et découvrir l'OS X


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

ben oui MamaCass, pas vu ton post!
mais va, je reviens demain en d&#233;but d'apr&#232;s-midi avec mes questions et d&#233;couvertes! alors j'en d&#233;couvrirai peut-&#234;tre un tout nouveau de toi!


----------



## MamaCass (28 Janvier 2007)

Mon post est le #40 le dernier de la page 2 chez moi.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je verrai ça demain, voir aussi si possibilité de brancher le PC sur Etherneth en le MacBook en Wifi...



aucun problème...


----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2007)

salut à tous, et bravo clochelune pour ton switch.
En lisant les posts, j'ai revécu le mien (y a quelques années maintenant)

Concernant ta livebox, et sous réserve que les grands me confirment que c'est possible sur cette bébette, je te conseille (sur les autres cela marche impeccable)
1/ lance l'interface depuis safari en tapant son IP (préférences réseau pour la récupérer)
2/ change tous les codes en simplifiant (sinon on passe sa vie à le chercher ce putain de code pas possible)
3/ N'oublie pas dans les préférences de regarder l'onglet partage. La communication entre le PC et le mac n'en sera que plus facile si c'est activé correctement. tu verras, c'est assez intuitif...

Admettons maintenant que des potos équipés viennent prendre l'apéro, et qu'ils ont aussi des portables en wifi, ils peuvent utiliser ton mac comme accès (paratger internet depuis airport via airport) et tu verrouilles avant tes accès! Cela évite la fastidieuse manip du bouton de synchronisation sur la livebox!

Certains diront que c'est trop, mais bon l'idéal tu vires le wifi de la live box et tu la relis en ethernet à une airport express, tu te fais ton petit réseau fermé, tu branches l'airportà la chaine, et tu te fais plaisir depuis itunes

Si tu veux conserver le PC en ethernet, faut prendre l'aiport extrême. T'en profites pour brancher dans les deux cas l'imprimante. Le réseau à la maison, c'est simple sous mac, c'est souple.


----------



## shahtooh (28 Janvier 2007)

Rien à voir, ou presque, mais:

1. tu peux aussi t'abonner aux podcast France Culture via iTunes et son iTunes Store (il suffit de taper "France Culture" et de s'abonner).

2. tu peux aussi télécharger ce plug-in pour Quicktime (vidéo) assez pratique: PERIAN.

;-)


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

pour les podcast France Culture, oui je le faisais depuis le PC
l&#224;, j'attends un peu car je dois refaire tout le tri dans iTunes avec ce que j'ai import&#233; car je ne retrouve plus mes listes de lecture, tout est dans la biblioth&#232;que... je compte justement m'y mettre dans la semaine &#224; tout classer, ou voir si je n'ai pas fait une mauvaise manipulation en sauvegardant dans mon DD externe, je peux peut-&#234;tre aussi sauvegarder aussi mes listes de lecture, alors j'attends un peu mais je compte me r&#233;abonner aux podcasts en effet!

MamaCass, j'ai retrouv&#233; ton mail dans le lien donn&#233; mais il n'appara&#238;t pas en dehors de ce lien! enfin, pour Real Player, tout est ok &#224; pr&#233;sent! c'&#233;tait tout simple!

&#224; demain pour les probl&#232;mes li&#233;s au r&#233;seau (peut-&#234;tre ferai-je mieux de faire juste un r&#233;seau Wifi puisque le PC a lui aussi le Wifi int&#233;gr&#233;... enfin, demain pour tout cela car &#231;a me semble un peu complexe)

et merci pour le lien Perian via QuickTime!
je verrai demain comment bien l'ouvrir mais il est enregistr&#233; sur le Finder en attendant...


----------



## béber1 (28 Janvier 2007)

Pour Perian, c'est ultra simple.

Tu double-cliques sur l'archive "*Perian_0.5.dmg*" qui est t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e et qui dort, si j'ai bien compris sur ton bureau.
Une fois mont&#233;e, l'image-disque fait ouvrir une fen&#234;tre o&#249; se trouvent notamment sur fond bleu (en haut) *Perian.component* et un Alias d&#233;nomm&#233; : "*QuickTime*"
L'op&#233;ration ultra-compliqu&#233;e est de glisser le document en forme de pi&#232;ce de L&#233;go "*Perian.component*" dans l'alias QuickTime. (peit signe "+" vvert qui doit apparaitre au moment de la copie. )
Et c'est tout.

Tu fermes la fen&#234;tre, tu fous &#224; la corbeille l'icone blanche "Perian 0.5" puis l'archive Perian_0.5.dmg et tu effaces...


----------



## clochelune (28 Janvier 2007)

et bien c'est fait!
du coup je vais pouvoir regarder les petites vidéos via internet, je vais voir ça de suite!
tout simple en effet! merci!


----------



## vleroy (28 Janvier 2007)

tant quà compléter pour la vidéo, load VLC et isquint si tu vis avec un ipod vidéo
VLC à mon sens complète quick time, qui à défaut d'être beau marche à tous les coups


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

merci encore &#224; chacun!
je me sens bien &#224; l'aise pour poser mes questions de d&#233;butante (car sous OS 8.5 c'&#233;tait encore tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent, et ensuite, quatre ans de passage au PC... je suis ravie de me retrouver sous Mac OS et de d&#233;couvrir l'OS X!

un truc b&#234;te, j'ai vu que certains dans leurs docks ont des ic&#244;nes, comme le chat de Geluck ou des dossiers munis d'une petite plume, &#231;a m'int&#233;resserait de voir o&#249; je peux retrouver les galeries d'ic&#244;nes sur Safari (ou Firefox que j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233 car c'est un des trucs avec les glisser-d&#233;poser que j'avais aim&#233; sous le 8.5

mon iPod est un iPod photo (je suis pass&#233;e &#224; l'iPod photo juste quand l'iPod vid&#233;o venait, j'avais pu l'&#233;changer car j'avais vu ici m&#234;me la sortie de l'iPod vid&#233;o mais il ne fonctionnait pas sous l'ancien PC alors que j'avais install&#233; tr&#232;s facilement l'iPod photo... du coup j'ai &#233;t&#233; le r&#233;&#233;changer contre mon propre iPod photo avec une r&#233;duction gracieuse de 60 euros!)

et je ne vois pas la n&#233;cessit&#233; de l'iPod vid&#233;o actuellement... mon utilisation &#233;tant basique, musique, photo et surtout surf et &#233;criture!

je teste Pages actuellement voir si j'ach&#232;te iWork par la suite pour mon m&#233;moire, je serai assez tent&#233;e. mais j'ai besoin de Word pour le partage de dossiers via la revue de po&#233;sie, que je pourrai prendre sans la suite Office que je n'aime pas du tout!

et merci pour le Wifi! je vais voir &#231;a &#224; t&#234;te pos&#233;e aujourd'hui avec vos indications, et si soucis, je reviens par ici poser mes questions! et aussi pour les photos &#224; vous d&#233;poser!

il faut que je pense &#224; aller dans les r&#233;galges de la MightyMouse BT aussi pour faire fonctionner les clics droits et gauches, mais je me demande si j'en aurai l'utilit&#233; car j'aime son fonctionnement tout simple et sa prise en main (et surtout celle du clavier du MacBook, vraiment trop agr&#233;able, je pense que je n'aurai pas besoin de prendre un second clavier)!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Pour changer l'icone de tes dossiers ou applications, tu peux aller l&#224;, y'en a plein  :

http://interfacelift.com/icons-mac/index.php?sort=date

Mamacass


----------



## David_b (29 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je teste Pages actuellement voir si j'ach&#232;te iWork par la suite pour mon m&#233;moire, je serai assez tent&#233;e. mais j'ai besoin de Word pour le partage de dossiers via la revue de po&#233;sie, que je pourrai prendre sans la suite Office que je n'aime pas du tout!


Je peux t'emb&#234;ter avec une question ? 
Ca marche comment ton partage de dossier ? Tu peux m'en dire plus sur la fa&#231;on dont vous bossez?
Ah! ben &#231;a fait deux questions :rose: 

Parce que acheter Word juste pour uen option (j'ai bien pig&#233; ?)... Surtout Word sur MacIntel, c'est lent  
Et cher.

Dans la bo&#238;te o&#249; je bosse, les auteurs &#233;crivent avec ce qu'ils veulent (pr&#233;f&#233;rence pour Word quand le travail est long et illustr&#233;, mais c'est une autre histoire). Ils m'envoient leur texte dans du Word, OpenOffice, rtf, etc. On s'inqui&#232;te pas du format de travail : de toute fa&#231;on le bignou passe par un maquettiste pour la mise en page avant l'impression. Clairement, en tant que responsable, &#231;a ne me g&#234;ne pas de recevoir des articles "en" NeoOffice/OpenOffice (qui sont gratuits   )

C'est m&#234;me encore plus facile vu que OpenOffice permet d'enregistrer directement au format Word. Pour des documents pas trop complexes (tu &#233;cris quoi comme trucs ?), &#231;a ne posera aucune difficult&#233;.


----------



## etudiant69 (29 Janvier 2007)

Pages peut exporter et importer des fichiers .doc (word),
donc il n'y a pas de probl&#232;me de ce c&#244;t&#233; pour que tu puissses communiquer avec le monde PC


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

pour expliquer un peu question revue :

la revue est faite par des passionn&#233;s, on ne per&#231;oit donc aucun salaire, c'est juste pour notre plaisir, pour donner &#224; d&#233;couvrir des voix mal connues, qui souvent peuvent par la suite sortir en de petits recueils papier via de petits &#233;diteurs (et parfois plus grands)

l&#224; dedans je pr&#233;pare parfois des articles avec texte et photos, ou entretiens (mais on se partage tout cela)
 on a aussi et surtout les pr&#233;parations d'auteurs et textes &#224; commenter et noter chaque mois, l&#224; c'est juste du texte, mais les auteurs de po&#233;sie ont parfois des manies dans les mises en page de leur textes, donc la mise en forme est quand m&#234;me assez importante, et cela prend une quarantaine de pages chaque mois car on pr&#233;sente entre dix &#224; douze autres et un &#224; cinq textes pour chacun, mais aussi des nouvelles (jusqu'&#224; cinq pages mais parfois on fait des exceptions et on a eu ainsi une nouvelle de quinze pages en plus du reste.)..

tous les membres du comit&#233; de r&#233;daction sont sous windows (on est juste huit personnes dont l'un vit au Maroc, deux au Qu&#233;bec etc) et je ne mets pas en ligne, donc quand je donne les articles &#224; mettre en ligne, quand je d&#233;pose des fichiers d'une quarantaine de pages &#224; annoter, il faut que &#231;a soit vraiment compatible, mais je testerai les autres solutions et ainsi si je peux ne pas utilser du tout Word, &#231;a m'arrangerait

ensuite, je m'occupe des accus&#233;s-r&#233;ception question courriel, classements etc, l&#224; sur des boites yahoo mais dans ces messages on re&#231;oit aussi justement des textes en fichier joint &#224; d&#233;poser en r&#233;serve et ensuite &#224; pr&#233;senter &#224; l'&#233;quipe dans un dossier yahoo, compatible pour chacun, et j'envoie via Word &#224; ceux qui ne savent acc&#233;der au dossier en question sur l'interface yahoo

Word, on va me l'offrir,  c'est pour &#231;a que je suis int&#233;ress&#233;e et que je peux choisir de ne mettre que Word!
mais je verrai plus tard en effet avec d'autres programmes pour la compatibilit&#233;!

pour ma th&#232;se sur le ha&#239;ku, je pense que Pages me conviendra tr&#232;s bien, pas besoin de partager le travail cette fois, ou alors, l'ami qui parfois m'aiguille &#233;tant sous Mac (un PowerBook) &#231;a ira tr&#232;s bien!

et merci MamaCass pour le lien!


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

ok Etudiant concernant Pages!
je l'achèterai une fois la version d'essai achevée
et si alors je n'ai plus besoin de Word, je le redonnerai!
mais j'ai envie d'avoir les deux pour le moment, histoire de bien me faire à Pages et au partage...


----------



## shahtooh (29 Janvier 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pages peut exporter et importer des fichiers .doc (word),
> donc il n'y a pas de problème de ce côté pour que tu puissses communiquer avec le monde PC



PDF, DOC, mais aussi HTML (assez pratique...), RTF et TEXTE.

Bref, niveau export des fichiers Pages, tu as le choix.


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

oulala! je viens d'entendre un bruit suspect du ventilo, des grattements tr&#232;s importants comme j'ai pu lire dans certains topics, sans rien faire de sp&#233;cial... je l'ai mis en veille et ensuite r&#233;veill&#233;, l&#224; plus de grattement!! mais c'est vrai que &#231;a fait un peu peur!


----------



## osnola (29 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> oulala! je viens d'entendre un bruit suspect du ventilo, des grattements très importants comme j'ai pu lire dans certains topics, sans rien faire de spécial... je l'ai mis en veille et ensuite réveillé, là plus de grattement!! mais c'est vrai que ça fait un peu peur!


De temps en temps, des scripts de maintenance sont lancés (des petits une fois par jour, des plus longs une fois par semaine, ...) , qui lisent beaucoup de fichiers et lancent plusieurs fois de petits programmes. Cela pourrait expliquer la mise en marche des ventillos et le bruit du disque dur en train de lire...

Si cela recommence, dans Applications / Utilitaires, tu trouvera Moniteurs d'Activité qui te permettra de voir les programmes qui sont en cours, et on pourra te dire si c'est normal.


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon, ouf alors pour le ventilo!
Sinon, voici les photos, je mets un lien (en esp&#233;rant que &#231;a fonctionne!)

http://web.mac.com/clochelune/

essayons ainsi 

&#233;dit : youpi &#231;a fonctionne!


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Bravo 

Je ne peux pas te bouler mais le coeur y est    

Eclate toi bien :love: :love:


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

merci MamaCass!
c'est vraiment tout simple avec iWeb et un compte .Mac
du coup, je pense que je m'abonnerai à .Mac!

la kinée qui passait me masser a été séduite par mon MacBook! ça se trouve, elle va bientôt switcher! :rateau:


----------



## MamaCass (29 Janvier 2007)

Personne ne peut resister devant ce petit macbook  :style: :style:


----------



## IceandFire (29 Janvier 2007)

non personne  surtout en noir  :style:


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

les goûts et les couleurs!
perso, je l'aurais préféré en framboise comme mon vieil iMac!!
mais en blanc laiteux, il est tout beau je trouve!
plus tard je vous ferai d'autres photos avec la souris et l'iPod!


----------



## David_b (29 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> les goûts et les couleurs!
> perso, je l'aurais préféré en framboise comme mon vieil iMac!!
> mais en blanc laiteux, il est tout beau je trouve!
> plus tard je vous ferai d'autres photos avec la souris et l'iPod!



Moi aussi, je trouve dommage qui ait que du blanc ou du noir (même si le blanc est plus mieux que le noir  ), j'aimerais bien des couleurs flashy.
J'avoue que sortir un portable Mac fuschia au bureau, j'adorerais :love:  

quoi... pourquoi vous me regardez comme _ça_ ?


----------



## thecrow (29 Janvier 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> Bon, ouf alors pour le ventilo!
> Sinon, voici les photos, je mets un lien (en espérant que ça fonctionne!)
> 
> http://web.mac.com/clochelune/
> ...



félicitations, belles photos...
je vois que tu t'amuses bien avec et tu fais de belles découvertes...


----------



## clochelune (29 Janvier 2007)

&#231;a y est, je suis connect&#233;e en Wifi! classe!
je verrai plus tard pour le r&#233;seau!
en fait, i'ai suivi &#224; la lettre les indications de l'assistance Orange et &#231;a a fonctionn&#233; tout seul!

et merci Thecrow et David de vos petits mots!

&#233;dit 18h21 : je viens de commander via l'apple store une petite housse second skin de tucano, en rouge!
qu'en pensez-vous de ces housses ? faciles &#224; mettre sur le MacBook ?


----------



## clochelune (13 Février 2007)

bonjour!

vingt jours après mon switch : juste dire que je suis ravie!!
là j'ai enfin le temps de découvrir les possibilités du MacBook et j'aime!
je trouvais petits les caractères, du coup j'ai changé pour une résolution un tout petit peu plus faible (en allant dans Préférences systèmes, moniteurs) j'ai mis une résolution à 1152 x 720 du coup plus besoin d'agrandir les caractères avec un Pomme+

j'a pris Shades pour atténuer la luminosité de l'écran quand j'écris

j'ai découvert la gestion d'iPhoto, son partage avec Mail (et les fonctionnalités de Mail)

ce que j'aime dans l'OS X et ses applis c'est la posiblité de créer ses propres listes de lecture, liste pour les photos, la musique (mais ça je le savais déjà avec l'iPod) et ça fonctionne un peu pareil pour Mail
le fait qu'il organise lui même son propre rangement ne me dérange pas du moment que moi je peux ensuite classer à ma manière mes petites listes... je trouve ça plus propre que sur le PC en fait ces listes, cette navigation

et tout se lie, ça donne la sensation de fluidité, pas besoin d'ouvrir mille applis similaires, une seule suffit qui fonctionne avec tout le reste

bon, j'aurais aimé avoir Mac avant Intel certaines applis ne sont pas encore optimisées et sont natives pour les Mac PPC mais pas les Mac Intel, d'où l'émulateur Rosetta qui parfois ralentitt un peu la machine, mais enfin ça devrait venir... Et ça permettra de passer sans soucis à Léopard aussi!! Et ça me permet de tester d'autres logiciels que Word par exemple ce que je souhaitais...

je vous raconterai...

je suis ravie de redécouvrir les raccourcis clavier avec la fameuse pomme et de voir comment est transformé le menu pomme... ils ont fait un sacré travail depuis OS 8.5!
on redécouvre un système totalement différent et qui m'avait séduite quand je l'ai testé!

les bases du système Unix que je ne connais absolument pas m'intéresseraient aussi, mais je verrai plus tard, au fur et à mesure... 

là je dois encore faire quelques rangements et transferts 
surtout le transfert du courriel Outllook du PC via Mail! j'ai vu que je devrai déposer d'abord dans thunderbird (appli de Firefox)puis ensuite je peux passer par entourage sur Mac et transférer sur Mail)

en fait, j'ai mis Firefox en navigateur principal et je voudrais remettre Safari comme navigateur principal, si vous avez la petite astuce tout bête que je n'ai ps encore trouvée, merci!


----------



## shahtooh (13 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> en fait, j'ai mis Firefox en navigateur principal et je voudrais remettre Safari comme navigateur principal, si vous avez la petite astuce tout bête que je n'ai ps encore trouvée, merci!



Lance Safari, va dans les préférences de Safari > générales > navigateur web par défaut.

Là tu remets Safari, et c'est fait.


----------



## thecrow (13 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> en fait, j'ai mis Firefox en navigateur principal et je voudrais remettre Safari comme navigateur principal, si vous avez la petite astuce tout bête que je n'ai ps encore trouvée, merci!




Salut, super de lire ce petit récit après 20 jours, ça donne envie de switcher...

Pour ce qui est de Safari, tu vas dans les préférences, puis onglet général et la ton navagateur par défaut doit être safari si tu veux que ce soit celui la.


----------



## clochelune (13 Février 2007)

j'ai trouv&#233; pour Safari : il suffit d'aller dans le menu de Safari, cliquer sur pr&#233;f&#233;rences, puis sur g&#233;n&#233;ral et l&#224; choisir safari comme navigateur par d&#233;faut
et hop!

merci MacOs X facile!

edit merci sahtooth et thecrow! je venais de trouver ;-) super la r&#233;activit&#233; de MacG&#233; ;-)
edit bis : oh, j'ai d&#233;pass&#233; les 3OO posts, wouh!


----------



## MamaCass (13 Février 2007)

Oui c'est cool de nous faire part de tes impressions 

Et je vois que tu trouves plein de choses toute seule, bravo  c'est comme &#231;a qu'on progresse aussi


----------



## clochelune (13 Février 2007)

merci MamaCass ma nouvelle grande soeur ;-)!!

je voulais aussi pr&#233;ciser que j'avais &#233;t&#233; bluff&#233;e de la facilit&#233; d'installation des p&#233;riph&#233;riques reconnus automatiquement, tout est intuitif, nul besoin de CD d'installation, &#231;a change la vie!!

 comme pour internet, un jeu d'enfant, m&#234;me quand on n'est pas dou&#233;! &#231;a m'a clou&#233;e de voir Safari se lancer tout seul, quand je n'avais fait que brancher le cable &#233;thernet lors de l'installation du MacBook!!!
 et pareil pour AirPort par la suite (alors que je n'avais jamais os&#233; m'en servir sur mon PC!!) je passe de l'un &#224; l'autre avec une facilit&#233; d&#233;concertante (quand il a des soucis pour d&#233;tecter AirPort, je n'ai qu'&#224; le brancher via &#233;thernet) !


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

ah je viens d&#233;couvrir quelques fonctions d'aper&#231;u dont je ne voyais gu&#232;re l'utilit&#233;! cool!
par exemple, quand j'ouvre un doc PDF sur safari je peux le lire sur aper&#231;u et zoomer pour mieux le lire, car parfois les caract&#232;res des fichiers pdf sur safari sont trop illisibles, avec aper&#231;u, hop, &#231;a passe bien!!


pour mon transfert de mails, je pause
l'essentiel est que j'ai mon carnet d'adresse
je verrai au fur et &#224; mesure pour transf&#233;rer les mails 
ou avec mon meilleur ami pour le gros transfert car quand il passera, suite &#224; vos explications, je pense qu'il saura quoi faire

pour le moment je n'ai aucune envie de rouvrir l'Asus en fait, et suis souvent &#233;puis&#233;e, donc je me repose avec le MacBook sans me pr&#233;occuper de tous ces transferts (en plus &#231;a alourdirait ma boite Mail alors que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; des alertes d'orange pour messagerie surcharg&#233;e (j'ai donc mis retirer imm&#233;ditament les messages du serveur oange d&#232;s qu'ils sont lus sur mail, ainsi! je verrai pendant les vacances, je ne comprends pas comme orange peut &#234;tre surcharg&#233; en deux jours quand m&#234;me!! il n'y avait que 23 messages dans l'apr&#232;s-midi et il se disait au bord de la surcharge!! je vais v&#233;rifier cela et redirigerai s&#251;rement vers yahoo pendant les vacances car il a de plus grandes capacit&#233;s de stockage)


----------



## MamaCass (15 Février 2007)

Quand tu ouvres ta messagerie *sur le site d'orange*, v&#233;rifie la corbeille, elle est peut etre pleine


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

la corbeille est bien toute vide!
mais bon, j'ai réglé le soucis en préférant faire comme j'en avais l'habitude, paramétrer pour que les messages sur orange s'effacent immédiatement une fois reçus via Mail... ainsi,  je suis tranquille!
merci MamaCass!


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je ne comprends pas comme orange peut être surchargé en deux jours quand même!! il n'y avait que 23 messages dans l'après-midi et il se disait au bord de la surcharge!! je vais vérifier cela et redirigerai sûrement vers yahoo pendant les vacances car il a de plus grandes capacités de stockage)


Peut-être qu'il y avait des pièces jointes de grande taille ? Quelle la capacité de stockage d'un compte email chez Orange ?


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Peut-&#234;tre qu'il y avait des pi&#232;ces jointes de grande taille ? Quelle la capacit&#233; de stockage d'un compte email chez Orange ?



100 Mo je crois bien!
donc pas beaucoup d&#232;s qu'on re&#231;oit des pi&#232;ces jointes importantes en effet!
ce qui avait d&#251; se produire!
on peut passer &#224; 1 ou 2 Go mais en payant, alors que c'est gratuit via yahoo, donc, hop
je r&#233;serverai celle de yahoo pour les vacances quand je ne consulterai pas ma messagerie durant deux ou trois semaines!

mais quand m&#234;me, &#231;a me para&#238;t bien peu 100 Mo!!


----------



## Tiberix (15 Février 2007)

Une manipulation pas trop compliquée et d'ouvrir un compte Gmail, de diriger toute tes messages Orange vers Gmail et de vider automatiquement la messagerie Orange. Le problème est transféré vers un webmail "tampon" flexible et ayant une excellente capacité de stockage.

Ensuite tu peux configurer facilement ton lecteur de messages pour récupérer ceux de Gmail.


----------



## béber1 (15 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah je viens d&#233;couvrir quelques fonctions d'aper&#231;u dont je ne voyais gu&#232;re l'utilit&#233;! cool!
> par exemple, quand j'ouvre un doc PDF sur safari je peux le lire sur aper&#231;u et zoomer pour mieux le lire, car parfois les caract&#232;res des fichiers pdf sur safari sont trop illisibles, avec aper&#231;u, hop, &#231;a passe bien!!


  pour le PDF il y a aussi l'Adobe Reader qui installe, lors de son installation un plug-in pour Safari, afin qu'on puisse lire , agrandir/r&#233;duire, deambuler dans les documents PDF du net. Si tu veux ensuite les conserver tu as une icone pour les enregistrer sur ton disque dur.

*Si tu n'as pas encore le Reader et que cela t'interesse* :
il faut aller l&#224; : http://www.adobe.com/fr/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
 Installation compliqu&#233;e (pour rien...) en 2 temps
-1/ une image-disque avec un  t&#233;l&#233;chargeur (412 Ko)qui une fois ouvert va..
-2/ t&#233;l&#233;charger &#224; distance (appr&#233;ciez l'astuce..:sleep: .) un installeur image-disque (encore) plus lourd qui servira lui &#224; l'installation d'*Adobe Reader*. Ouf... 
3/ il faudra alors quitter *Safari *pour que l'installation du plug-in puisse se faire.
4/ En relan&#231;ant Safari tu auras ce service pdf actif.
Tu pourras le v&#233;rifier sur le Net ou en jettant carr&#233;ment un doc PDF dans la fen&#234;tre de Safari.
Magie du Drag&drop Mac.  

Tu auras donc au final un :
-*Adobe Reader 8* _(dans /Applications/...) _et
-un *plug-in* _(AdobePDFViewer.plugin dans /Biblioth&#232;que/Internet Plugins/..)_ 
pour afficher les pdf du Net dans Safari. Ce dernier ne s'active pas d'un double-clic. C'est un plug-in, (c'est-&#224;-dire une petite extension logicielle apport&#233;e &#224; un autre logiciel, Safari ou Firefox en l'ocurrence.) qui ne s'active qu'&#224; la demande du Navigateur.

Voil&#224;, un peu compliqu&#233; comme installation pour un outil quand m&#234;me bien pratique...


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

merci pour l'astuce de Gmail je vais voir &#231;a!
c'est gratuit je crois ??

et B&#233;ber je t&#233;l&#233;charge Adobe Reader (que j'avais en effet install&#233; sur l'Asus) je te dirai si soucis

&#231;a prend un peu de temps car je synchronique l'iPod &#224; ma nouvelle biblioth&#232;que iTunes (je n'avais pas encore pris le temps de le faire! de toute fa&#231;on, ma musique est sauvegard&#233;e donc si perte de fichiers etc je pourrai r&#233;cup&#233;rer... je n'ai pu formater en PC car &#231;a me disait que j'avais des morceaux achet&#233;s sur le Store qui ne passaient pas sur l'iPod format&#233; Mac mais je verrai cela au fur et &#224; mesure, tout &#233;tant sauvegard&#233;, je pr&#233;f&#232;re formaer l'iPod pour Macintosh...)

&#233;dit super, &#231;a marche parfaitement pour adobe reader, merci B&#233;ber!
j'ai aussi configur&#233; un compte Gmail (c'est vrai c'est la fameuse messagerie de Google) merci Tiberix
me reste &#224; transf&#233;r&#233; le compte orange sur le GMail!

l'iPod est mis &#224; jour, ouf!

peu &#224; peu je parviens &#224; tout r&#233;gler simplement, cool!
et merci de vos coups de pouce de par ici, &#231;a aide beaucoup!!
le forum MacG&#233; a &#233;t&#233; l'un des moteurs de mon retour &#224; Macintosh, je savais que j'aurai toujours un coup de main de votre part et &#231;a c'est super! merci!! je suis ravie de ce retour aux sources!!


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

une derni&#232;re petite question si vous pouvez r&#233;pondre ici &#231;a serait super!

voil&#224;, j'ai donc choisi de formater mon iPod au format Macintosh

car il ne chargeait pas les disques que j'avais achet&#233; sur iTunes (tout le reste de ma c&#233;d&#233;th&#232;que perso, oui)
il ne les charge toujours pas...

faut-il que je retire une autorisation sur le PC pour la transf&#233;rer &#224; l'iPod ?

bref, je ne sais pas comment faire pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer sur iPod mes achats qui sont pourtant bien sur mon interface iTunes (puisque j'ai gliss&#233; iTunes de mon disque dur au MacBook)
et que je peux (pouvais en tout cas) &#233;couter jusqu'&#224; maintenant...

encore un probl&#232;me commun je sais mais il doit y avoir sans doute une manip simple &#224; faire (sans doute changer des autorisations mais pour &#231;a je dois aller dans la version iTunes du PC et retirer l'autorisation ?) j'avoue que je cale et ne trouve pas trop de solution va iG&#233;n&#233;ration...

bon j'ai l'essentiel de ma bibli en tout cas c'est pas si mal, mais quand m&#234;me, mes achats effectu&#233;s sur le store lorsqu'iPod &#233;tait format&#233; en windows, j'aimerais bien les r&#233;cup&#233;rer!

merci si vous aviez un petit coup de pouce!

&#233;dit au pire, je graverai les cd achet&#233;s sur le store pour les retransf&#233;rer sur l'iTunes...
car tous les autres fichiers set&#233;l&#233;chargent bien... et heureusement, j'ai tout sauvegard&#233;...
mais si astuce facile pour r&#233;gler ces autorisations, je prends!


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2007)

Tu peux écouter ta musique sur 5 ordis différents. Donc tu peux laisser ton PC tranquille pour le moment 

Pour le reste, je sais pas trop quoi te dire. J'ai "importé" la musique du PC, via un disque externe, directement en faisant glisser le dossier qui contenait la musique sur la fenêtre de itunes (qui a tout copié comme un grand). Depuis tout fonctionne, sur le Mac et sur le iPod : musique rippée des CD et musique achetée. Mais j'ai reformaté le ipod quand je suis passé sur Mac.

Est-ce que tu as "autorisé" ton itunes du MacBook ?


----------



## béber1 (15 Février 2007)

je suis un peu neuneu et beaucoup moins vif &#224; ce'heure que *David*, mais je voudrais qu'un point de base soit acquis :

-est-ce que toute ta biblioth&#232;que iTunes de ton PC (si j'ai bien compris avec mon poichichon) a &#233;t&#233; transf&#233;r&#233; dans la nouvelle biblio iTunes du Mac?
-et est-ce que tu peux l'ecouter *en entier* sur celui-ci?


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

alors en effet, je n'ai pas d&#251; cocher l'autorisation
hier encore je pouvais &#233;couter les morceaux achet&#233;s sur le store, l&#224; en le formatant, je ne peux plus
je viens de cocher autoriser &#224; &#233;couter le morceau et &#231;a marche puisque je lis "les deux ordinateurs sont autoris&#233;s &#224; lire le morceau" et en fait tout le disque "feu sacr&#233;" de luisada sur sand et chopin
sans doute l'importera-t-il &#224; la prochaine lecture
mais &#224; pr&#233;sent, cl'autorisation vaut-elle pour tous les disques import&#233;s ?

merci en tout cas des &#233;l&#233;ments de r&#233;ponse (oui je trouve que formater l'iPod en Macintosh est mieux ce pourquoi je l'ai fait!)

&#233;dit pour le moment, &#231;a marche sur mes essais de disque achet&#233;s via le store!
ils devraient donc pouvoir retourner dans l'iPod!
merci!!

mais c'est tout simple sur macintosh, pas besoin de cd d'installation comme toujours, pour &#231;a, c'est vraiment le pied!
ainsi que votre r&#233;activit&#233; ici, on se sent vraiment &#233;paul&#233;!! un grand plus! MERCI pour tout!!

ps oui ma bibli iTunes a &#233;t&#233; import&#233;e sur mon MacBook &#224; partir d'un DD externe que j'avais achet&#233; un peu en pensant &#224; ce switch d'ailleurs!

&#233;dit bis youpi, &#224; pr&#233;sent mon iPod accepte de recevoir les morceaux achet&#233;s sur le store! &#231;a fonctionne pour tous les cd et morceaux achet&#233;s, l'autorisatio est donc enti&#232;re! chouette!!
il me suffisait de cocher l'autorisation et &#231;a roule!
super!


----------



## David_b (15 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> mais à présent, cl'autorisation vaut-elle pour tous les disques importés ?


oui, c'est l'ordinateur (et l'ipod) qui est autorisé à écouter tout ce que tu achètes/achèteras/a acheté


----------



## clochelune (15 Février 2007)

ah c'est le vrai bonheur un Mac!!!
merci!!

&#233;dit en fait &#224; chaque fois qu'iTunes met iPod est &#224; jour
sur iPod c'est &#233;crit "ne pas d&#233;connecter" mais bon, j'&#233;jecte puisqu'il est &#224; jour et l'iPod retrouve son menu!! mais c'est pas bizarre ?


----------



## MamaCass (16 Février 2007)

Ton iPod t'indique "ne pas deconnecter" tant qu'il est visible dans itunes (ou sur le bureau). Ce que tu dois faire pour ne pas le deconnecter &#224; la sauvage  c'est de l'ejecter &#224; partir d'iTunes (il y a une petite fleche d'ejection &#224; cot&#233; du nom de ton iPod)


----------



## béber1 (16 Février 2007)

Mama Mamaaaa, ne voile pas la *v&#233;rit&#233; vraie* :
...

l'iPod adore t&#233;ter son itunesM&#244;m...:rateau: c'est si bon...



_aaah ,  les rapports fusionnels._ :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

oui oui MamaCass, je l'&#233;jecte sans sauvagerie ;-)
quoique si iPod t&#234;te sauvagement iTunes, alors l&#224; 
en tout cas ce matin j'ai pu &#233;couter dans mon lit le podcast France Culture de Po&#233;sie sur Parole et ensuite un peu de Schubert jou&#233; par Pirez, c'est moi qui t&#234;te le lait du bonheur;-)

bon matin &#224; chacun!


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> un peu de Schubert joué par Pirez, c'est moi qui tête le lait du bonheur;-)



Mmmm


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

et là des poèmes de Cadou...

tu aimes Schubert et Maria Joao Pirez alors ;-))) Waouh!!!
tu joues un peu de musique ?


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> tu joues un peu de musique ?



Hum... (mal) fredonner, ça compte ?
 
J'aime la musique, c'est tout. Hélas, je sais jouer d'aucun instrument.

J'aime bien la poésie, mais j'y connais rien non plus  :rose: 
En français, je suis assez mordu de Char, Guillevic et Ponge. Ou même de Villon ou, dans un autre genre, de Rabelais : il est jouissif à lire.


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

Rabelais c'est s&#251;r ;-)
Lui aussi savait bien t&#234;ter du bonheur!!
Oui, Char et Guillevic, j'appr&#233;cie vraiment beaucoup aussi... Avec Eluard...
Ponge, c'est diff&#233;rent mais il a quand m&#234;me &#233;t&#233; vraiment original dans sa recherche et son Parti pris des choses est un classique...! Il me fait parfois penser &#224; Breton dans le genre cr&#233;ateur de courants...
Mon pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; pour la France reste Artaud je crois, et sinon Rilke, Paz...
petite j'adorais Pr&#233;vert qui reste un bon ami ;-) et ses po&#232;mes chant&#233;s par Kosma ou les Fr&#232;res Jacques, &#231;a vaut le coup!!

La musique, je n'en joue pas non plus, j'ai un peu t&#226;t&#233; le piano, mais pas longtemps, et l&#224; je suis souvent trs fatigu&#233;e suite &#224; mes soucis de sant&#233;, m'y exercer m'essouffle, alors j'&#233;coute, j'&#233;coute moi aussi 

au fait, je pense acheter des enceintes &#224; mon ti MacBook
je vais revoir le lien o&#249; NightWalker parlait d'enceintes PlugandPlay  je crois...
&#231;a sera peut-&#234;tre un cadeau que je m'offrirai pour mon anniversaire en mai (eh oui, faut bien se faire aussi ses cadeaux!)

que pensez-vous des Harman Kardon ?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> que pensez-vous des Harman Kardon ?



Les SoundsSticks sont de superbes enceintes... 







surtout si tu &#233;coutes beaucoup de la musique classique. Je trouve que l'aig&#252; est plus cristalin que les JBL. D'ailleurs c'est ce que j'ai offert &#224; mes parents et ils sont bluff&#233;s par la qualit&#233; par rapport &#224; la taille. En fait mon p&#232;re s'est achet&#233; un ensemble home cin&#233; LG et ben il regrette un peu 

Perso j'ai les spyro






La qualit&#233; est un peu en dessous des SoundSticks, mais &#231;a reste excellent... et beaucoup moins cher

Tu as des discussions l&#224; et l&#224;


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

yep j'ai vu pour les discussions apr&#232;s coup! merci!

mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re continuer ici pour le moment ;-)

j'ai une question toute b&#234;te : les spyro ou les spots sont-elles plug and play comme les harman kardon ??
ou sinon, qu'en est-il du branchement (prise jack mais donc elles sont reli&#233;es par des fils &#224; MacBook?) mais bon, question look je leur pr&#233;f&#232;re les jbl creature... 
je pense aux jbl encouter aussi (pas pour le look mais pour le rapport qualit&#233; prix)...
mais il me semble que toutes sont filaires, non... ? 
et je recherche des enceintes lib&#233;r&#233;es du MacBook question fil... et pourquoi pas qui serviraent aussi &#224; l'iPod (lui a une petite station d'accueil altec lansing iM3 que j'ai choisie pour le poids tout l&#233;ger et je trouve le son pas mauvais, pas g&#233;ant mais il me convient!! enfin, si j'ajoute des harman kardon soundstick, l'iPod pourra en profiter lui aussi car MacBook ne peut profiter de la station altec lansing iM3)

alors que dans les harman kardon, ce qui me plait est la connectivit&#233; en plug and play, pas de fil &#224; la patte donc (sauf pour brancher &#224; la prise de courant mais elles ne sont pas branch&#233;es &#224; l'ordi, c'est en fai ce que je recherche)
NigthWalker, celles que tu as offertes sont-elles lourdes (j'ai vu qu'elles p&#232;sent moins d'un kilo donc &#231;a va), encombrantes ?
 j'ai du mal &#224; me faire une id&#233;e sur les photos mais j'adore leur look!!
 (les spyros chez amazon en tout cas sont en rupture de stock!! ainsi que la plupart des jbl creature!! et il ne reste que deux harman kardon!! bon, peut-&#234;tre une solution pour tester enfin AppleStore, mais pas avant Mai, le temps de la r&#233;flexion et de mon anniversaire!)

&#233;dit &#231;a veut dire que je pourrai aussi faire des harman kardon des enceintes pour la t&#233;l&#233; LCD que ma m&#232;re a dans le salon ? &#231;a serait le pied ?


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

Est-ce que tu n'aurais pas confondu entre plug 'n play et "sans fil (wireless)"... parce que ces enceintes sont toutes "plug 'n play". Elles utilisent une prise type baladeur qui se branche directement sur la sortie audio de ton MB.

Les "SoundSticks" p&#232;sent effectivement environ 1Kg, et elles sont un peu plus encombrantes que les "Spyro/Spots"... La caisson de base est plus grosse que celle des "Spyro/Spots", idem pour les "tweeters" ( j'ai oubli&#233; le mot en fran&#231;ais  )


EDITH :
Je ne me souviens plus si tu as un routeur WiFi ou non, mais si tu ne veux pas avoir des probl&#232;mes de fil avec ton MB, la solution est AirportExpress... Tu branches donc les enceintes sur l'AirportExpress et tu envois les morceaux en stream avec iTunes vers les enceintes via l'AE...


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

ah, j'ai la LiveBox Inventel, pas possible de brancher dessus les enceintes ce me semble (la live box je crois ne supporte que le syst&#232;me audio plug and play cr&#233;&#233; par Orange mais qui ne me convient pas car plut&#244;t d&#233;di&#233; aux PC ce me semble)
bon, je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; tout &#231;a mais en effet, une borne AirPort Express semblerait donc &#234;tre une bonne solution...
oui, et merci pour les pr&#233;cisons, Plug and Play Wifi le plug and play me semblant unetechnique assez r&#233;cente...
je vais potasser un bon moment sur tout cela et sans doute faire un de ces quatre un tour &#224; la Fnac V&#233;liziy toute proche de chez moi pour me rendre compte du poids etc (avec ce qu'ils ont &#224; proposer car parfois ils sont un peu d&#233;pourvus...)


----------



## David_b (16 Février 2007)

Autre solution si tu as une bonne cha&#238;ne, la raccorder &#224; une airtunes Express. 
J'ai fait &#231;a et j'&#233;coute itunes sur ma cha&#238;ne depuis, que du bonheur


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

non justement je n'ai pas de chaîne, juste un vieux petit poste philips radio-cd
(les altec lansing iM3 du iPod sont de meilleur qualité!)
je recherche donc un système d'enceintes sans fil à la patte pour mon MacBook et si en plus je pouvais en faire bénéficier la TV LCD HD ready qu'a achetée ma mère (car on a un son mauvais dès qu'il s'agit de visionner des DVD!) ça serait vraiment le pied!

si avis, je suis preneuse!!!


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

Là c'est un peu plus compliqué... il faut partager la source audio entre la télé et le MB...

J'ai bien une solution mais tu ne seras pas du tout dispensée de fils... chez moi je passe par le câble pour la télé, les signaux passent donc par un décodeur. Sur le décodeur j'ai deux sorties. Une vers la télé en péritel, une deuxième normalement vers un magnetoscope. Sauf que je l'ai branché sur mon boîtier Miglia Director's Cut SCART puis vers mon Mac en firewire.

J'ai donc l'image sur la télé et le son sur les Spyro depuis mon Mac... en revanche, bonjour les fils


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

bonne id&#233;e mais vu les fils, gloups en effet!

donc, m&#234;me pour les harman kardon soundsticks, c'est impossible de faire en sorte que et la TV et le MacBook soient reli&#233;s, c'est bien ce que je comprends ??

car la borne AirPort Express ne fonctionne qu'avec les appreils compatibles Apple, c'est bien &#231;a ? elle ne permettrait pas &#224; la TV HD ready de Philips (sauf &#224; la apple TV!) et au MacBook une liaison sans fil par des enceintes compatibles aux deux ?

mon iPo ayant d&#233;j&#224; sa station d'accueil enceintes int&#233;gr&#233;es, pas besoin de le relier...

je cherche donc en effet une solution sans fil &#224; la patte, mais tant pis si pas possible pour la TV, je pense avant tout au MacBook

en fait, je me demandais si c'&#233;tait possible quand tes parents avaient &#233;t&#233; presque d&#233;sol&#233;s d'avoir pris un styst&#232;me audio pour leur TV... je pensais donc na&#239;vement pouvoir lier les enceintes Harman Kardon &#224; la TV et au MacBook! mais c'est pas si simple aparemment!!

merci en tout cas de te pencher l&#224;-dessus!!


----------



## naas (16 Février 2007)

une info en passant, avec firefox tu peux synchroniser tes favoris sur plusieurs ordinateurs et ainsi avoir le m&#234;me firefox quelque soit ta machine, tr&#232;s pratique 

edit: par contre c'est vrai qu'avoir le portable en wifi avec l'image d'ichat sur la tv et le son sur la b&o cela serait sympa :love:

autant le sans fil sur la B&O c'est juste une histoire de 99 euros, autant la tv.... :sick:


----------



## NightWalker (16 Février 2007)

En fait, les SoundSticks doivent être branché par fil à une source audio quoi qu'il arrive, ils ne sont pas wireless... on peut donc brancher les SoundSticks sur l'AE et réceptionner en stream par Wifi les morceaux. Autant ton MacBook gère très bien ce stream, mais j'ai un énorme doute que ta télé puisse le faire...


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

merci!
je vais r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; tout cela tranquillement car j'ai quelques mois pour me d&#233;cider quand m&#234;me ;-)
&#224; la rigueur, tant pis pour la TV!! on s'arrange finalement du son, mais c'est dommage car l'image est vraiment bonne, elle a aussi une connectique int&#233;ressante avec prise HDMI int&#233;gr&#233;e...
est-il possible dans dce cas de brancher le MacBook sur la prise HDMI et donc d'avoir le son via les enceintes branch&#233;es en AirPortExpress en servant du MacBook comme lecteur de DVD reli&#233; &#224; la t&#233;l&#233; ?

car en fait ce qui me g&#234;ne ce sont les fils qui se baladent entre chambre et salon, mais si je peux, le temps de visionner un DVD, relier le MacBook (qui je crois peut &#234;tre reli&#233; &#224; l'HDMI?) &#224; la TV &#231;a pourrait &#234;tre une solution avec le son venant des enceintes li&#233;es au MacBook ?


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

Naas pour firefox je capte pas encore pourquoi organiser les favoris ferait avancer mon affaire quant &#224; l'&#233;coute du MacBook via enceintes reli&#233;es &#224; l'AirPort Express... ?? et si cerise sur le gateau les enceintes pouvaient aussi servir &#224; la TV sans avoir &#224; passer par plein de cables!!
je dois &#234;tre fatigu&#233;e l&#224;! ;-)

en plus suis gu&#232;re dou&#233;e en connectique!!!


----------



## naas (16 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> Naas pour firefox je capte pas encore pourquoi organiser les favoris ferait avancer mon affaire...


Cela n'a rien à voir mais je viens de lire tout ton fil et tu as un moment dis que tu avais d'autre ordinateurs, d'où ma proposition.


----------



## clochelune (16 Février 2007)

ok Naas 
j'ai d'office mis Firefox sur le PC de ma m&#232;re (un peu vieux avec &#233;cran CRT de 15pouces qui s'&#233;teint souvent - pourtant j'aime bien l'&#233;cran CRT moins brillant, moins de maux de t&#234;te- et vraiment lent, boost&#233; r&#233;cemmet &#224; juste 512 Mo et donc elle h&#233;ritera de mon portable Asus qui a 1 Go et un &#233;cran de 17 pouces)
donc oui en effet, je ferai cela!!
je compte aussi peut-&#234;tre tenter une connexion r&#233;seau entre l'Asus qui lui reviendra et mon MacBook et l&#224; peut-&#234;tre l'AirPort Express servirait aussi et &#231;a &#233;viterait &#224; ma m&#232;re de payer elle aussi un abonement wanadoo (pour le moment via un modem adsl) puisque j'en paye un!!
il faut attendre la fin des sa premi&#232;re ann&#233;e (tout bient&#244;t) et je verrai cela avec elle qui est partante bien s&#251;r!!


----------



## naas (17 Février 2007)

Depuis je cherhe est je suis tomb&#233; sur ... ce truc belge (oui je sais  )...


----------



## clochelune (17 Février 2007)

oups Naas ;-) pas encore pour moi!
mais le site sur la domotique est int&#233;ressant!!

et &#231;a y est, j'ai donc t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; NeoOffice, pris ensuite une version fran&#231;aise
et c'est cool, je peux enregistrer mes fichiers en format pdf ce que j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup car question compatiblit&#233; et mise en forme, le pdf c'est top! je pourrai partager facilement des fichiers d'une trentaine de pages &#224; envoyer tous les mois &#224; mon comit&#233;

l&#224; j'ai fait mon premier test, je vous dirai s'ils ont r&#233;ussi &#224; ouvrir!

ensuite, pour glisser des photos dans Mail via iPhoto, c'est tout simple et tous m'ont dit qu'ils me r&#233;ceptionnent tr&#232;s bien (ouf car parfois il y avait des soucis entre Mail et certaines pi&#232;ces jointes, j'ai tent&#233; de changer la police de caract&#232;res et cela semblait passer par la suite)

bref, suis bien contente!

et si NeoOffice cartonne, s&#251;r que j'enverrai une petite contribution au d&#233;veloppeur de ce programme!! car j'ai vraiment envie d'utiliser et tester ce logiciel libre...


----------



## clochelune (17 Février 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> oups Naas ;-) pas encore pour moi!
> mais le site sur la domotique est int&#233;ressant!!
> 
> et &#231;a y est, j'ai donc t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; NeoOffice, pris ensuite une version fran&#231;aise
> ...




&#233;dit : et quant &#224; Mail, mes carct&#232;res restaient bizarre avec l'envoi de pi&#232;ces jointes, mais en recherchant un sujet siilaire sur le forum internet j'ai vu comment r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me en mettant tout au format texte, l&#224;, plus de caract&#232;res bizarres lors d'envois de pi&#232;ces jointes! youpi!


oups je voulais faire &#233;diter pas citer pardon!! l'heure du dodo s'approche!


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2007)

je viens d'offrir un clavier bluetooth &#224; MacBook pour accompagner la souris et avoir moins mal au dos &#224; me pencher (les touches du MacBook sont plus agr&#233;ables mais je pourrai continuer &#224; les utiliser de temps &#224; autre et surtout en d&#233;placement. 
le clavier est joli, touches blanches et ventre transparent! (et finalement je commence &#224; appr&#233;cier la frappe!)

bizarre cet espace entre les touches et le clavier, j'esp&#232;re qu'il ne prendra pas trop la poussi&#232;re! je nettoierai r&#233;guli&#232;rement!

en tout cas, et encore une fois, la configuration a &#233;t&#233; super facile! juste mettre les piles, allumer l'interrupteur (comme sous la souris, on peut le fermer afin de prolonger la dur&#233;e de vie des piles mais &#224; l'usure de celles-ci je prendrai des piles rechargeables pour clavier et souris) et hop, y'a plus qu'&#224; jumeler le clavier depuis menu pomme, en une minute tout est r&#233;gl&#233;

l&#224; encore je n'ai pas eu besoin de cederom comme c'&#233;tait toujours le cas pour mes PC!
&#231;a, j'adore cette facilit&#233; &#224; installer, on ne perd pas son temps!!
vive Apple!
&#231;a m'&#233;pate toujours! mais bient&#244;t je finirai par trouver &#231;a normal!! on s'y fait tr&#232;s bien &#224; cette simplict&#233;!

donc un peu plus d'un mois apr&#232;s, je n'ai aucune raison de regretter mon choix!!
j'ai perdu trop de temps sous PC! 
je savoure mon plaisir retrouv&#233; !!! surtout que Mac OS X est bien plus compatible que Mac OS 8.5

&#224; bient&#244;t!
et bonne journ&#233;e aux femmes!


----------



## MamaCass (8 Mars 2007)

H&#233; h&#233; on gatte son macbook ?? :love: :love:



Je trouve le clavier Apple tr&#232;s doux au toucher et la frappe tr&#232;s agr&#233;able


----------



## clochelune (8 Mars 2007)

eh oui ma belle ;-)
la journ&#233;e de la femme, je g&#226;te MacBook (mais aussi ma m&#232;re ;-)
en tout cas, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; la Fnac et &#224; la caf&#233;t&#233;ria Fnac (o&#249; ils ont un espace Wifi gratuit je crois), un jeune homme travaillait sur un MacBookPro -super aussi vu de dos - (et bah j'ai pas os&#233; le d&#233;ranger, le jeune homme vu de face, pour en voir davantage de son MacBookPro ;-)
 d'autant que ma m&#232;re m'accompagnait et l'on discutait en mangeant un panini! (mais elle me laisse libre! efin entre MacBook et mon compagnon je suis aux anges, mais je reste toujours curieuse de tout ;-)


----------



## béber1 (8 Mars 2007)

> "...&#231;a, j'adore cette facilit&#233; &#224; installer, on ne perd pas son temps!!
> vive Apple!
> &#231;a m'&#233;pate toujours! mais bient&#244;t je finirai par trouver &#231;a normal!! on s'y fait tr&#232;s bien &#224; cette simplict&#233;!


:sleep:  eh oui, c'est &#231;a qui est terrib' avec les Mac, y'a presque puuu rien &#224; faire.
Y'a plus qu'&#224; bosser. _Triste condition_.  


Ah tiens, le Macbook   comme  objet de drague?_ Aah les filles...elles prennent d&#233;cidemment tous les pretextes pour profiter de leur Journ&#233;e._


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Mars 2007)

Félicitation à toi clochelune pour ton achat....

Et bonne fête....


----------



## thecrow (8 Mars 2007)

il faudra que j'essaie cette manière de drague


----------



## clochelune (9 Mars 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> il faudra que j'essaie cette mani&#232;re de drague



ah j'ai bien failli!
j'ai bien sorti mon clavier bluetooth &#224; la caf&#233;t&#233;ria pour voir si jeune homme au MacPro regardait mais il semblait absorb&#233; dans son Mac (je comprends!) ben c'est une dame &#226;g&#233;e &#224; c&#244;t&#233; (une mamie avec sa petite fille) qui m'a parl&#233; en voyant le clavier!! &#231;a a pas march&#233; sur la bonne personne quoi ;-) mais j'ai r&#233;pondu bien s&#251;r! et j'aime bien les grand-m&#232;res, je n'en ai plus donc j'en adopte ;-) (enfin l&#224; je me serai pass&#233;e de la mamie! mais bon ;-)


----------



## béber1 (9 Mars 2007)

C'est pas vers un Macuser qu'il faut s'orienter _(ils ont trop la tignasse dans l'clavier !),_ mais vers un bon PCiste tout intrigu&#233; par ta...pomme. Et l&#224; c'est imparrable...


----------



## clochelune (9 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4196614 a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas vers un Macuser qu'il faut s'orienter _(ils ont trop la tignasse dans l'clavier !),_ mais vers un bon PCiste tout intrigu&#233; par ta...pomme. Et l&#224; c'est imparrable...



ben ma mamie d'hier &#233;tait bien PCiste et souhaitait un PC portable (j'aurais d&#251; amener MacBook pour lui montrer son bel OS X!!)

ah, un pciste j'en ai pas besoin ;-)
sauf pour les convertir &#231;a c'est s&#251;r!

n'oublions pas que j'ai mon compagnon qui vient pour le W-E ;-))
qui commence juste &#224; appr&#233;cier le MacBook!

le gars &#233;tait beau, c'est s&#251;r, mais c'est vraiment au d&#233;part sur son MacBookPro que j'ai kiff&#233;! j'ai m&#234;me montr&#233; la b&#234;te (ordi!!) &#224; ma m&#232;re et elle m'a dit plus tard (sur le jeune homme) "oh il devait &#234;tre en plein travail dessus l&#224;, pour &#231;a qu'il ne l&#232;ve pas les yeux!" elle pensait qu'il bossait &#224; la Fnac et rentrait ses donn&#233;es de vente ou un truc comme &#231;a!!

bon en tout cas &#231;a nous aura occup&#233;e ;-))

par ce que je ne me suis pas pris la t&#234;te pour installer le clavier bluetooth  ma m&#232;re a &#233;t&#233; sci&#233;e elle aussi! (juste un reproche, dommage la virgule dans le pav&#233; des chiffres, un point aurait &#233;t&#233; mieux venu!)
sans doute plus tard &#231;a va la convaincre de l&#226;cher le PC pour le Mac avec tout ce que je lui en dis et montre 
hier soir on s'est m&#234;me regard&#233; un DVD toutes les deux sur MacBook et pas sur la belle t&#233;l&#233; "les aristochats" que je n'avais revu depuis mon enfance, la musique jazz de ce dessi anim&#233; est extra et la r&#233;soultion, les images sont vraiment superbes sur MacBook! je crois que &#231;a, ma m&#232;re appr&#233;cie beaucoup aussi!
je suis s&#251;re que par la suite elle en adoptera un (mais plut&#244;t un iMac!)

bon W-E d&#232;s ce soir!


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mars 2007)

Salut ClocheLune,

Pour faire en sorte que le point devienne une virgule, tu appuies sur maj en m&#234;me temps que sur la virgule et cela deviendra un point


----------



## béber1 (10 Mars 2007)

Je crois qu'il existe un petit utilitaire qui remappe le clavier français en permuttant la virgule du pavé numérique en point. Mais je ne sais pas où on peut le trouver. Sorry  

L'autre methode consiste à basculer temporairement de clavier et de prendre un clavier qui utilise le point à la place de la virgule.
C'est le cas  du *clavier US*.

Donc, tu vas dans *Préférences système*-->*Internationnal*->*Menu saisie*







tu coches les clavier Américain pqr exemple.
Profites-en, si tu ne l'as pas déjà fait, d'ajouter le 
-*visualiseur de clavier*
-la *Palette de caractères*

et n'oublies pas de cocher _(en bas)_ :
Afficher le Menu Saisie...

et donc tu devrais avoir dans la barre de menu un petit drapeau français 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




qui t'indique le clavier que tu utilises actuellement.
En cliquant dessus, tu devrais voir apparaitre un menu comme ça :






tu n'auras quà changer en Americain Qwerty et tu auras le point à la place de la virgule... 
J'essaie chez moi... je bascule : 123.45
2873.45
je rebqscule<<< et j4essqie en frqn9qis : 546,78
OK

Même si tu sais tout ça, je le dis pour d'autres qui viendrait à lire ce post.


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Mars 2007)

L'utilitaire de remappage s'appelle yukulele


----------



## shahtooh (11 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> L'utilitaire de remappage s'appelle yukulele



Ne serait-ce pas plut&#244;t Ukelele?

Le lien: CLIQUER ICI


----------



## gutiero (12 Mars 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Ne serait-ce pas plutôt Ukelele?
> 
> Le lien: CLIQUER ICI



Encore un truc de rastaquéééére...


----------



## clochelune (12 Mars 2007)

Ukelele j'adore le nom ;-))
je n'avais pas vu toutes vos nouvelles r&#233;ponses!!
Merci!
je vais opter pour Ukelele car basculer d'azerty en quwerty juste pour une virgule &#224; changer en point, autant faire le maj virgule!

j'appuie sur maj en effet pour avoir mon point mais disons que ce qui &#233;tait pratique dans les calviers num&#233;riques PC (oh ah je commence &#224; &#234;tre critique, mauvais &#231;a!!) c'est que le point &#233;tait plac&#233; sous les chiffres, pas besoin de deux doigts ;-) (bah je ne vous dirai pas &#224; quoi sert mon doigt libre!) 
l&#224;, &#224; mon avis Mac a eu un petit retard (la virgule &#233;tant d&#233;j&#224; sur le clavier, dommage qu'elle se retrouve en double emploi sur le pav&#233; num&#233;rique, &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; logique que ce soit un point surtout quand on utilise les chiffres, mais bah c'est pas bien important, des petits d&#233;tails tout &#231;a!)

en tout cas &#231;a me permet de d&#233;couvrir Ukelele ;-) rien que pour &#231;a, merci Mac -) je vous en dirai davantage d&#232;s que j'aurai test&#233;!

merci encore!

&#233;dit tant que j'y suis, quelqu'un aurait un avis sur cet &#233;cran...
j'ai ouvert un post dans Mac Portable mais &#231;a irait ici aussi suite &#224; mon switch et ma folie de g&#226;ter MacBook!

ce qui me plait c'est son socle pour l'iPod en cerise sur le gateau!
et 22 pouces... mais bon il est &#224; 500 euros (475 avec r&#233;duction Fnac adh&#233;rents)

ViewSonic VX2245wm 22" TFT Wide
Connecteurs : D-Sub 15 broches et DVI-D

Socle multim&#233;dia comprenant : une station d'acceuil pour iPod, un lecteur de cartes 8 en 1, un micro, une sortie casque, 4 ports USB et un caisson de basses (3 Watts)


avis Fnac : " Viewsonic innove avec un nouvel &#233;cran plat baptis&#233; " ViewDock ". Outre ses caract&#233;ristiques techniques aux pointes de la technologie, ce moniteur 22'' panoramique poss&#232;de un socle multim&#233;dia pouvant accueillir un iPod et vous donner acc&#232;s &#224; tout son contenu num&#233;rique. Affichant un temps de r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s rapide de 5ms, cet &#233;cran multimedia DVI a &#233;t&#233; con&#231;u pour vous faire vivre les meilleures sensations sonores et visuelles : il int&#232;gre, en effet, des haut-parleurs avec caisson de basses, une prise casque et un micro pour vos discussion en ligne. Adapt&#233; &#233;galement pour la photo, il poss&#232;de un lecteur de cartes 8-en-1 et un hub USB 4 ports pour connecter votre appareil photo num&#233;rique ainsi que tous vos p&#233;riph&#233;riques. Cerise sur le g&#226;teau, son design noir laqu&#233; s'adaptera &#224; tous les int&#233;rieurs et il est compatible Mac ! "


----------



## clochelune (12 Mars 2007)

pour Ukelele, une fois que j'ai son ic&#244;ne (un bel ukelele en effet) sur le dock, comment je l'installe ? 
(c'est en anglais et je dois param&#233;trer pour le clavier!!) 
en fait, je cherche juse &#224; remplacer ma virgule par un point et cela juste sur le pav&#233; num&#233;rique du clavier bluetooth

il me demande de choisir le clavier entre

empty layout
based on sytem keyboard layout
copy of other keyboard layout

layout &#231;a veut dire quoi (to lay c'est pas allonger ?)
ou un clavier rallong&#233;...

mais pfiou je suis largu&#233;e avec l'anglais informatique!!


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2007)

empty layout = layout vide = clavier vide
based on system layout = m&#234;me configuration que le systeme
copy of other keyboard layout = copie d'autre configuration de claviers

j'ai toujours ador&#233; l'italien :bebe:


----------



## clochelune (14 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> empty layout = layout vide = clavier vide
> based on system layout = m&#234;me configuration que le systeme
> copy of other keyboard layout = copie d'autre configuration de claviers
> 
> j'ai toujours ador&#233; l'italien :bebe:



merci ;-)
mais bon pour le momen je fais juste alt et utilise la virgule du clavier num&#233;rique!
je garde en tout cas pour le jour o&#249; je me mettrai aux petites installations!

l&#224; il n'y a pas d'urgence ;-)

ah et moi j'aime l'espagnol (el valenciano ;-) y la sangria (mais plut&#244;t juste vin et limonade -oh horreur me diront les puristes en vin tels mon compagnon et le mari de ma soeur ;-) en tout cas, pour les vraies sangria, &#231;a prend du temps quand m&#234;me &#224; pr&#233;parer et les vraies pa&#235;llas valencianas &#224; chauffer en plein champ aussi mais miam que c'est bon!)

hors sujet fini ;-)


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

oups c'es grave docteur!
cette nuit je r&#234;ve que mon p&#232;re lui aussi switchait et je vois un magnifique MacBook Pro en noir transparent de 17 pouces! woh!!
bon mon p&#232;re est en plein d&#233;m&#233;nagement, peu-&#234;tre aurai-je aim&#233; qu'il change aussi son PC de bureau!!
mais je crois que j'aurais plus de chance avec sa compagne qui elle raffole du blanc (elle a un portable blanc mais parckardbell un truc comme &#231;a seulement son clavier est fichu &#224; pr&#233;sent et elle a un moche clavier noir! je lui ai parl&#233; des MacBook bien s&#251;r et des claviers blancs bluetooth! sait-on jamais!)

bref, bon les r&#234;ves, du clame!! du calme les r&#234;ves plut&#244;t ;-) mais ceci est bien un r&#234;ve qui clame en effet, j'ai donc laiss&#233; le lapsus ;-)


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

oh la, j'ai encore une question concernant ce witch!

bon, je n'ai pas encore format&#233; le DD externe pour tout sauvegarder, je compte le faire tr&#232;s prochainement!

j'aurais aim&#233; savoir :

est-il possible de laisser iTunes uniquement dans le DD externe sans qu'il prenne de place sur MacBook... ?
car je remarque qu'il ne me reste qu'environ 25 Go de libres en tout sur Macintosh HD...

donc je voudrais pouvoir lib&#233;rer un peu le disque dur interne en mettant par exemple iTunes et iPhoto sur le DD externe...
il n'y aura pas de soucis par la suite &#224; d&#233;poser iTunes ou iPhoto sur MacBook pour rajouter musique ou photos... ?

bref, des questions toutes b&#234;tes mais je ne m'&#233;tais encore jamais servie du DD externe pour sauvegarder sans garder l'original sur l'ordi!


----------



## shahtooh (15 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> oh la, j'ai encore une question concernant ce witch!
> 
> bon, je n'ai pas encore formaté le DD externe pour tout sauvegarder, je compte le faire très prochainement!
> 
> ...



Tu peux, mais tu dois, dans les préférences iTunes ou iPhoto, redéfinir le chemin qui indique au logiciel où copier les nouvelles données.

Cela fait, ça fonctionne très bien.

PAR CONTRE, en déplacement, tu n'auras, bien entendu, plus rien, les données étant sur ton DD externe.


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

mon DD externe de 80 Go est tout petit, je peux le glisser dans mon sac &#224; mains ou une pochette sans aucun soucis! c'est ce qui m'avait plu! du coup il m'accompagnera lui aussi avec MacBook en vacances!

merci...!
 je verrai le moment voulu comment red&#233;finir ces chemins et vous demanderai alors conseil en temps voulu...

peut-&#234;tre attendrai-je d'&#234;tre vraiment &#224; bloc sur Macintosh HD avant de proc&#233;der histoire de ne pas faire de b&#234;tises!


----------



## shahtooh (15 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> mon DD externe de 80 Go est tout petit, je peux le glisser dans mon sac à mains ou une pochette sans aucun soucis! c'est ce qui m'avait plu! du coup il m'accompagnera lui aussi avec MacBook en vacances!
> 
> merci...!
> je verrai le moment voulu comment redéfinir ces chemins et vous demanderai alors conseil en temps voulu...
> ...



Pardon, après vérification, je me rends compte que je me suis un peu trop avancé pour iPhoto. Pour iTunes, par contre, no problem.

Cf. image ci-après dans les préférences iTunes:





Bon, cela fait, il te faudra réimporter toutes tes chansons via iTunes pour qu'il les copie dans le dossier que tu choisiras de créer sur ton DD externe.


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

merci Shahtooh!
pour iPhoto ce n'est pas trop grave car je peux d&#233;poser quelques uns de mes dossiers photos pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;s dans ma cl&#233; de 4 Go (offerte &#224; l'achat du MacBook)
ce que je viens de faire apr&#232;s avoir sauvegard&#233; tous mes documents d'&#233;crits
mais je laisserai donc iPhoto sur MacBook

je me souviens en tout cas que pour d&#233;poser les dossiers iTunes sur le DD externe depuis le PC &#231;a avait &#233;t&#233; tout simple (mais je n'avais pas supprim&#233; iTunes du PC)
l&#224; une fois ce chemin fait, &#231;a devrait aussi &#234;tre simple!

mais bon, il me faut d&#233;j&#224; formater le DD externe (ils me feront &#231;a gracieusement l&#224; o&#249; travaille ma m&#232;re, au CEA de Saclay, elle conna&#238;t du monde sous PC et sous Mac, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu quelques aides de l&#224;-bas!)


----------



## shahtooh (15 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> mais bon, il me faut d&#233;j&#224; formater le DD externe (ils me feront &#231;a gracieusement l&#224; o&#249; travaille ma m&#232;re, au CEA de Saclay, elle conna&#238;t du monde sous PC et sous Mac, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu quelques aides de l&#224;-bas!)



Pour iPhoto, &#231;a doit rester envisageable, cela dit. Mais il faudra d&#233;localiser l'application.

Quelqu'un peut lui expliquer? :sleep: 

Sinon, pour ton DD externe, il suffit de le brancher au Mac, de lancer l'utilitaire disque, de s&#233;lectionner le disque externe en question, tu cliquer sur l'onglet "effacer", tu lui donnes un nom, et tu cliques sur le bouton "effacer", et voil&#224;.


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

il suffit de faire cela pour le formater en FAT 32 ?
car il est en NTFS pour le moment...!
je devrai alors pouvoir me d&#233;brouiller surtout avec votre aide par ici!
bien le merci!!


----------



## shahtooh (15 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> il suffit de faire cela pour le formater en FAT 32 ?
> car il est en NTFS pour le moment...!
> je devrai alors pouvoir me débrouiller surtout avec votre aide par ici!
> bien le merci!!



Oui. Au n°3 sur mon image, tu peux choisir le format. Sur l'image c'est du Mac HFS étendu, mais tu peux choisir du MS-DOS (FAT32).


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

merci Shahtooh!
y'a plus qu'à m'y mettre sérieusement la semaine à venir!
je me prépare tranquillement pour avant ma semaine de vacances en mi avril!


----------



## macaddicted (15 Mars 2007)

tu me fait baver, clochelune :rateau:
je dois attendre encore quelques jours pour avoir mon bébé .... 

bon fil qui peut servir à d'autre newbies


----------



## clochelune (15 Mars 2007)

bon fil qui peut servir &#224; d'autre newbies [/QUOTE]

merci Macaddicted! mais c'est bien gr&#226;ce &#224; toutes les interventions de nos macusuers!




macaddicted a dit:


> tu me fait baver, clochelune :rateau:
> je dois attendre encore quelques jours pour avoir mon b&#233;b&#233; ....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## macaddicted (15 Mars 2007)

magnifique mulot, la mighty 
y manque plus que le MB pour "rugir"


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Oui. Au n&#176;3 sur mon image, tu peux choisir le format. Sur l'image c'est du Mac HFS &#233;tendu, mais tu peux choisir du MS-DOS (FAT32).


Il manque la capture qui indique la progression du formatage


----------



## shahtooh (15 Mars 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Il manque la capture qui indique la progression du formatage



Hum?


----------



## béber1 (15 Mars 2007)

Bravo Shahtooh, un post d'explication comme je les aime. 




_Pour Clochelune et tous les switchers ici, c'est l'ideal . Merci de l'avoir aidé car j'avais pas mal de taf aujourd'hui. 
Laisse Nightwalker, il est jaloux... :rateau:_


----------



## clochelune (16 Mars 2007)

avant de bien maitriser le logiciel ftp transmit et de parvenir &#224; cr&#233;er autre chose!
j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un petite site express en d&#233;posant quelques photos

http://monsite.orange.fr/refletsdeclochelune/


bon, zut pour les accents d&#233;natur&#233;s, impossible en ce moment de modifier sans tout supprimer...
juste une page de photos histoire de vous dire bonjour!
en attendant que je maitrise mieux tout cela!
la seconde page est vide...

juste pour vous montrer quelques photos, MacBook, ma ni&#232;ce, le chat
plus tard bretagne sur la seconde page

bon week-end &#224; vous

et encore mille merci pour vos trucs et astuces et tous vos conseils ;-)

je vais sans dout rapatrier par ici mes soucis de cr&#233;ation ftp...
histoire de ne pas envahir les autres fils, mais bon, la question &#233;tant pos&#233;e sur le second fil, hop, je m'y suis gliss&#233;e!!

edit &#231;a y est seconde page avec photos de bretagne
j'ai pu changer les accents, en n'en mettant aucun, ainsi &#231;a r&#233;soud le probl&#232;me pour le moment!


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

si tu veux faire un site de photos tu peux utiliser galerie ou m&#234;me beaucoup mieux rapid weaver


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2007)

Perso je vote pour Galérie...


----------



## clochelune (17 Mars 2007)

merci des indications! je vais voir galerie
je le t&#233;l&#233;charge et verrai &#231;a lundi
en fait, je souhaiterai un site genre carnet de voyage o&#249; je puisse mettre et des photos et par moment du texte

j'avais trouv&#233; un super exemple dans iWeb pour &#231;a mais pour le mettre en ligne, je n'avais plus d'espace sur l'iDisk suite aux photos du switch avec iWeb et .Mac (du coup, d'ailleurs, je ne me suis pas abonn&#233;e d'ailleurs &#224; .mac)

je n'avais pas fait &#231;a avant sur PC, je pr&#233;f&#233;rais d&#233;buter sur Mac pour ce genre de chose
je sais aussi que je dois r&#233;duire le format de mes photos, je me pencherai s&#233;rieusement dessus mais pas dans l'imm&#233;diat...

l&#224; je fais des petits tests... en attendant de m'y mettre vraiment et donc lire avant quelques tutos ou livres s'il y en a de simples... mais je chercherai plut&#244;t sur internet pour commencer...!

bon week-end!


----------



## NightWalker (17 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> merci des indications! je vais voir galerie
> je le t&#233;l&#233;charge et verrai &#231;a lundi
> en fait, je souhaiterai un site genre carnet de voyage o&#249; je puisse mettre et des photos et par moment du texte



Ah... si tu veux pourvoir mettre des textes, Gal&#233;rie n'est pas tout &#224; fait pour &#231;a. Elle est destin&#233;e pour fabirquer une gal&#233;rie photo avec &#233;ventuellement "sous titrer" les photos.

Sinon il y a Rapideweaver


----------



## naas (17 Mars 2007)

Si tu ouvres un compte gratuit free, cela te donne 10Go pour tes photos.


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

merci pour vos pistes!
je verrai &#231;a d&#232;s demain, et comme je ne suis pas trop press&#233;e pour cela puisque je ne l'ai jamais fait avant (juste un blog, et aussi un photo blog, des photos dans un site genre photo service aussi mais je voudrai tester un petit site en effet car sur les blogs orange et photo service on ne peut ensuite mettre l'image ici ce me semble! et pour un journal de voyage ou carnet de bord c'est pas pratique!)
mais je ne maitrise pas encore les outils transmit, ou gal&#233;rie et tout, je vais m'y pencher et cherche aussi des topics peut-&#234;tre voir si OS X facile explique comment cr&#233;&#233;er simplement un site
la solution d'h&#233;bergement gratuit par free est int&#233;ressante, je verrai &#231;a!
j'avais test&#233; gmail de google pour le compte mail mais je n'ai pas voulu d'int&#233;raction avec Mail pour &#233;viter des soucis, je suis bien sous Mail et je n'ai plus de soucis de compte plein maintenant que j'ai pu r&#233;gler les options gr&#226;ce &#224; vous (je vide imm&#233;diatement mon compte orange d&#232;s que je re&#231;ois sinon il risque d'&#234;tre plein au bout de la journ&#233;e ou la semaine...)
l&#224; suis tranquille! et je peux transf&#233;r&#233;er sur yahoo ensuite pour les mails qui me seront utiles aussi ailleurs!

bon dimanche et merci!

je raconterai les suites, et aurai encore des questions (mais l&#224; c'est vraiment sur des choses que je n'ai jamais faites auparavant, comme la cr&#233;ation de site plus d&#233;velopp&#233;e que le site express, d&#233;poser des images par ici, bien r&#233;duire les formats de mes photos etc -via Mail c'est tout simple, on envoie la photo et Mail demande &#224; quelle &#233;chelle parmi trois choix  on veut la r&#233;duire, &#231;a j'aime! le reste,  &#231;a me prendra davantage de temps &#224; maitriser!)


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

Avec Rapidweaver tu n'as pas besoin de ma&#238;triser les logiciels ftp puisqu'ils sont int&#233;gr&#233;s 
C'est justement la beaut&#233; du logiciel 
voir par exemple www.bodeideicamp.fr


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Avec Rapidweaver tu n'as pas besoin de maîtriser les logiciels ftp puisqu'ils sont intégrés
> C'est justement la beauté du logiciel
> voir par exemple www.bodeideicamp.fr



sur les aborigènes (j'avais été étonnée par leurs dessins de rêves) il y aussi ce livre que tu connais sans doute "le chant des pistes" de bruce chatwin! à conseiller vivement!

je me pencherai sur ce logiciel alors!


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

Tu seras surpris par la facilit&#233; de prise en main et utilisation.
quand tu vois la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente avec des fen&#234;tres tu comprends ce qu'apporte ce logiciel


----------



## béber1 (18 Mars 2007)

À rappeler que RapidWeaver est payant : ~ 40


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4207957 a dit:
			
		

> &#192; rappeler que RapidWeaver est payant : ~ 40&#8364;



ah ce qui donc ne me convient pas 
pour le peu que je souhaite faire je pr&#233;f&#232;re un logiciel gratuit
je verrai donc transmit de plus pr&#232;s

(ouf, MacBook a enfin reconnu qu'il &#233;tait sous prise secteur et retrouv&#233; son voyant vert, durant 20 minutes il n'a plus  reconnu son secteur, le voyant orange s'allumait alors qu'il &#233;tait branch&#233;! mais &#231;a doit &#234;tre li&#233; &#224; la mise &#224; jour 10.4.9! heureusement la batterie fonctionnait tr&#232;s bien quant &#224; elle! en tout cas, il s'est remis de lui-m&#234;me sur pied sans que je n'ai rien eu &#224; faire!! juste red&#233;marrer pour voir mais &#231;a persistait, alors j'attendais en laissant un message et paf il a retouv&#233; son voyant vert! yep!)


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4207957 a dit:
			
		

> &#192; rappeler que RapidWeaver est payant : ~ 40&#8364;


benh oui tout travail m&#233;rite salaire  

ps: pourquoi tu mets toujours des


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> benh oui tout travail m&#233;rite salaire
> 
> &#231;a je suis d'accord ;-)
> mais justement, je pense qu'au d&#233;part que &#231;a sera juste pour des tests etc, donc je n'ai pas envie de d&#233;penser pour des essais
> ...


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger une version de d&#233;mo.
et c'est 40 euros pour toujours pas tous les ans


----------



## clochelune (18 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger une version de d&#233;mo.
> et c'est 40 euros pour toujours pas tous les ans



si version de d&#233;mo je peux en effet tester!
mais je vais prendre le temps de penser le projet etc
et d&#233;j&#224; tester transmit
et par la suite je verrai!

pour free, les 10 Go sont propos&#233;s quand on s'inscrit pour une adresse bas d&#233;bit
du coup, m&#234;me sous haut d&#233;bit, sans modem interne puisque les nouveaux Mac en sont d&#233;pourvus (et que je n'en ai pas besoin!) &#231;a passera bien quand m&#234;me ? c'est simplement une inscription et ouverture de messagerie pour ensuite pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier de l'h&#233;bergement gratuit ?


----------



## béber1 (18 Mars 2007)

Pour Clochelune : oui, pas de probl&#232;me.



naas a dit:


> ps: pourquoi tu mets toujours des


 .. ben parce que je me trouve souvent en bas de page et que je r&#233;pond &#224; tout ce qui est au dessus. 

Il est aussi indispensable de savoir que dans un autre forum o&#249; j'ai s&#233;vis pendant quelques ann&#233;es, 
je commen&#231;ais pratiquement tous mes messages par un  
&#231;a t'irais..?


----------



## etudiant69 (18 Mars 2007)

Pour iPhoto: clique sur l'icône en appuyant sur alt, et surprise!!!


----------



## naas (18 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ...pour free, les 10 Go sont proposés quand on s'inscrit pour une adresse bas débit
> du coup, même sous haut débit, sans modem interne puisque les nouveaux Mac en sont dépourvus (et que je n'en ai pas besoin!) ça passera bien quand même ? c'est simplement une inscription et ouverture de messagerie pour ensuite pouvoir bénéficier de l'hébergement gratuit ?


je crois me souvenir que les nouveaux comptes free ne peuvent être mis à jour que depuis des comptes free


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Pour iPhoto: clique sur l'ic&#244;ne en appuyant sur alt, et surprise!!!



j'ai cliqu&#233; sur alt et iPhoto et du coup je ne vois plus mes photos!
il me demandait de choisir une nouvelle photot&#232;que enregistr&#233;e sous images
ensuite je veux revenir &#224; iPhoto mais les photos ne s'affichent plus!!

&#231;a m'a cr&#233;&#233; une seconde biblioth&#232;que dans le dossier mes images du finder
je vois mes photos dans ce dossier mais dans la biblioth&#232;que originale et en revanche plus rien dans iPhoto, il y a les dates et dossiers mais les photos ne s'affichent plus!

comment je fais pour retrouver mes photos et les dossiers cr&#233;&#233;s ?

edit &#231;a y est : j'ai ferm&#233; iPhoto, supprim&#233; le second dossier cr&#233;&#233; qui &#233;tait vide et iPhoto &#224; l'ouverture me disait que photot&#232;que &#233;tait introuvable en me demandant de choisir parmi les liens qu'il me proposait, j'ai donc remis ma photot&#232;que originale et tout fonctionne! super!

mais merci de me dire avant les manoeuvres ce que &#231;a fait et pourquoi!
Etudiant je pense que tu avais une solution etc en me demandant de faire la manipulation pour une seconde photot&#232;que, mais je ne suis pas encore cal&#233;e l&#224;-dedans puisque j'ai MacBook depuis janvier! donc, avec moi, il faut toujours m'expliquer pas &#224; pas quand je ne connais pas encore ;-)


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> je crois me souvenir que les nouveaux comptes free ne peuvent être mis à jour que depuis des comptes free



dommage!
bon, je verrai bien à trouver quelque chose
peut-être chez orange quand même lorsque je maitriserai bien tout ça...
le site express est tout simple à créer, peut-être que l'autre site avec besoin de ftp ne sera pas trop complexe quand je maitriserai le logiciel transmit etc...


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2007)

Commence avec galerie, il int&#232;gre un client ftp.


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

oui mais gal&#233;rie m'a-t-on dit ne permet pas de faire un journal de voyage ou carnet de bord avec donc photos et textes

sur le site express j'ai juste mis des photos l&#233;gend&#233;es pour voir mais ce que je recherche c'est de pouvoir cr&#233;er un journal de voyage quand je pars en vacances

&#233;crire d'abord hors internet sur NeoOffice en y ins&#233;rant des photos et en rentrant de Bretagne, pouvoir mettre cela en ligne...

iWeb le permettrait-il ? 
car j'appr&#233;cie beaucoup ses mod&#232;les
peut-&#234;tre ensuite avec un logciel FTP et en remaniant les photos (en un format moins lourd) cela fonctionnerait

le premier essai avec .mac et iWeb m'avait bluff&#233;e par sa facilit&#233;, mais mon iDisk a &#233;t&#233; rempli imm&#233;diatement mes photos &#233;tant un peu surdimensionn&#233;es dans leur format!

ou aussi, quand j'ai test&#233; Pages j'ai vu qu'on pouvait y ins&#233;rer facilement des photos comme dans Word (que je souhaite abandonner car il est trop instable), pourrai-je par la suite mettre en ligne des mod&#232;les sous Pages etc avec photos incluses etc ?

j'ai tout mon temps pour apprendre!
si vous avez des liens pour que j'en aprenne davantage sur tout cela, je suis preneuse!


----------



## béber1 (19 Mars 2007)

est-ce qu tu t'es inscrite? tu peux le faire, c'est "gratuit"
T'as qu'à mettre "modem" 56K/90" et puis voilà. Tu vevrais recevoir par la suite es paramètres de ton compte : identifant mot de passe, etc...
Puis par la suite quand tu auras ouvert ton compte, tu ouvriras l'espace de tes pages perso.

(Je te rappelle) que ce compte n'est payant que si tu l'utilises par une communication telephonique avec un modem quelconque. Là tu n'en a pas, mais ça ne fait rien. Tu peux ouvrir quand même ton ton compte.

Ce compte m'est personnellement très utile.
Je l'utilise chez mes parents dans le Midi, avec un modem interne à mon PBook il est vrai, et c'est bien pratique de pouvoir se connecter partout en France.
De plus avec l'espace disponnible, je peux déposer de lourds fichiers, mettre les "data" de mes contacts, mes signatures mail, etc..; sans qu'ils soit besoin d'avoir .Mac ou un iDisk (~99 /an, trop cher) .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Quoique tu peux utiliser .Mac pendant les 60 jours d'essai et à la fin, pouvoir profiter  quand même du service iChat/isight, même si tu es désabonnée.  

Pour Pages, oui tu peux stocker des documents ou des modèles, vu que tu peux TOUT stocker sur un espace disque alloué par un Fai. Simplement, attention à la "Vie Privée", vu que le Fai a un droit d'accès à ton compte.

Donc tu peux y mettre des choses persos du moment que ce ne sont pas des infos et données "trop sensibles..."

Je te rappelle aussi que* si *tu veux que Transmit soit pleinement fonctionnel, il faut s'enregistrer et payer 30 environ.
Pour moi ça les vaut, car c'est un des Clients FTP les mieux foutus et des plus stable.
En plus si tu as un compte.Mac avec un iDisk, Transit gère l'iDisk, et donc les transfert sont d'autant simplifiés sur tous tes comptes ftp.





Je n'ai aucune action sur ce logiciel, mais moi j'ai acheté une licence, et il me sert pour tous mes transfert Pro, que ce soit sur Free ou sur les serveurs FTP des agences pour qui je travaille.

J'ajouterai pour finir, que le transfert de fichier par l'iDisk est lent. Chez moi, ça l'a toujours été.
Il se trouve que l'echange par iChat est  plus rapide. Là j'ai pas pigé  
En tous cas, quand on télécharge depuis une page Free, là ça dépote : 500Ko À 1Go/s quand on est en ADSL2+...


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> oui mais galérie m'a-t-on dit ne permet pas de faire un journal de voyage ou carnet de bord avec donc photos et textes...j'ai tout mon temps pour apprendre!
> si vous avez des liens pour que j'en aprenne davantage sur tout cela, je suis preneuse!


Alors essaie rapidweaver et dis nous ce que tu en penses


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4208756 a dit:
			
		

> est-ce qu tu t'es inscrite? tu peux le faire, c'est "gratuit"
> T'as qu'&#224; mettre "modem" 56K/90" et puis voil&#224;. Tu vevrais recevoir par la suite les param&#232;tres de ton compte : identifant mot de passe, etc...
> Puis par la suite quand tu auras ouvert ton compte, tu ouvriras l'espace de tes pages perso.
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ...en tout cas, peut-être qu'au final j'en viendrai à free à la fin de mon abonnement orange!


en voila une bonne décision :king:


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

j'ai opt&#233; juste pour les informations de connexion sans le kit!
vous sachant par ici je me d&#233;brouillerai toujours ;-)
comme je n'&#233;tais pas certaine que ce kit fonctionne sans modem internet... je ferai cela manuellement! il faut &#224; pr&#233;sent que j'attende de recevoir le tout via la poste!


----------



## béber1 (19 Mars 2007)

OUPS, doubl&#233;. Je suis trop long dans mes r&#233;dactions.

 Si t'enregistrer manuellement consiste &#224; passer par une connection t&#233;l&#233;phonique/modem (ce dont je doute fort), &#233;videmment non, puisque ton Macbook n'a pas de modem.
Par contre si, comme je le crois parce que plus logique, tu peux le faire depuis ta connection adsl actuelle chez Orange... fais l'inscription "manuelle".

Pour le  kit de connexion, c'est plus ong, parce que par courrier.
Il y aura une lettre d'infos et d'inscription avec tout tes param&#232;tres  (identifiant, mot de passe) Free. L'autre partie concernera u CD qui pour nous sous MAC, ne nous sert STRICTEMENT &#224; rien. C'est pour les pov' utilisateurs PC qui ne savent pas comment faire pour s'inscrire.    &#192; croire qu'on les prend pour des ben&#234;ts...:hein:

Je suis pass&#233; par l&#224;, donc si tu peux l'eviter...  
Par contre si tu t'inscrits "manuellement, imprime les formulaire concernant tous tes param&#232;tres d'inscriptions et de compte FREE. Tu en auras toujours besoin au cas o&#249;.
Pour l'instant, &#231;a peut te paraitre p&#233;nible de t'inscrire, mais tu verras par la suite que cela te sera bien utile.


----------



## clochelune (19 Mars 2007)

"Je suis pass&#233; par l&#224;, donc si tu peux l'eviter...  
Par contre si tu t'inscrits "manuellement, imprime les formulaire concernant tous tes param&#232;tres d'inscriptions et de compte FREE. Tu en auras toujours besoin au cas o&#249;.
Pour l'instant, &#231;a peut te paraitre p&#233;nible de t'inscrire, mais tu verras par la suite que cela te sera bien utile."


pour l'inscription manuelle je dois aussi attendre les identifiants envoy&#233;s par voie postale!
mais pas bien grave!

t'inqui&#232;te pas, je suis longue aussi dans mes r&#233;ponses ;-)

j'ai donc choisi l'inscription manuelle mais &#231;a passe tout de m&#234;me par la poste pour la r&#233;ception des identifiants!
j'ai mon temps de tout fa&#231;on!


----------



## etudiant69 (19 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> j'ai cliqu&#233; sur alt et iPhoto et du coup je ne vois plus mes photos!
> il me demandait de choisir une nouvelle photot&#232;que enregistr&#233;e sous images
> ensuite je veux revenir &#224; iPhoto mais les photos ne s'affichent plus!!
> 
> ...


En fait cette manip permet de cr&#233;er une nouvelle photot&#232;que sur ton DD externe reste &#224; r&#233;importer ta photot&#232;que,
ou mieux tu fais une copie sur ton HD externe de ton dossier iPhoto puis tu d&#233;marres iPhoto en appuyant sur Alt et tu lui l'emplacement sur le disque externe et voil&#224; 

Cette astuce marche &#233;galement pour iTunes


----------



## clochelune (20 Mars 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> En fait cette manip permet de cr&#233;er une nouvelle photot&#232;que sur ton DD externe reste &#224; r&#233;importer ta photot&#232;que,
> ou mieux tu fais une copie sur ton HD externe de ton dossier iPhoto puis tu d&#233;marres iPhoto en appuyant sur Alt et tu lui l'emplacement sur le disque externe et voil&#224;
> 
> Cette astuce marche &#233;galement pour iTunes



ah merci ;-) j'avais bien vu qu'une nouvelle phototh&#232;que se cr&#233;ait
mais je n'ai pas encore initialis&#233; le DD externe (parce que super flemme de sortir l'Asus et tout pour terminer quelques imports d'iTunes rest&#233;s sur Asus car pas encore ajout&#233;s dans le DD externe (et pourtant ce sont justement quelques achats via iTunes donc va falloir le faire! &#224; moins de faire des copies sur cd mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re la solution du DD externe car les copies, va quand m&#234;me falloir sortir l'Asus que ma m&#232;re rechigne &#224; prendre pour le moment!!) !!

 mais bon, il va vraiment falloir que je m'y mette quand bient&#244;t!

int&#233;ressantes ces fonctions en effet ;-)

je reviendrai donc d&#232;s que ma flemme aura disparue (je r&#234;ve de vacances qui sont pour bient&#244;t!)!!


----------



## clochelune (20 Mars 2007)

j'ai d&#233;terr&#233; l'Asus de son placrard aujourd'hui pour tenter de finir les derni&#232;res importations
mais iTunes quelle gal&#232;re sur mon PC!! &#231;a n'a jamais voulu me graver un cdrom et pourtant je suis certaine qu'il n'y avait pas trop d'espace et pfiou!

du coup je vais refaire manuellement les derniers d&#233;tails de liste de lecture directement sur MacBook &#231;a sera plus simple!
j'ai quand m&#234;me r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; quelques achats faits sur iTunes store que je n'avais pas encore gliss&#233; dans le DD externe!
et dans la semaine, je r&#233;initialise le DD externe!

je contr&#244;le voir si je n'oublie rien d'important! j'ai encore quelques photos mais je crois que &#231;a va sinon (les textes importants sont sur cl&#233; usb et sur un compte en ligne)

et faut que je v&#233;rifie des adresses mail que j'aurais oubli&#233;e de transposer (je n'ai pas transposer le courriel au final, ma boite Mail est d&#233;j&#224; assez pleine, &#231;a me fait du m&#233;nage... les mails importants et tout je peux les transf&#233;rer sur yahoo. j'ai cr&#233;&#233; un compte gmail dont je ne me suis pas encore servie mais je verrai cela aussi... j'ai peur que cela cr&#233;e un soucis avec Mail mais je vais voir tout &#231;a! yahoo me convient bien lui aussi comme compte nomade et adresse que je garde depuis le tout d&#233;but ainsi quand je change de Fai - ce que j'ai fait quelquefois en passant de wanadoo &#224; aol-l'horreur aol!- puis wanadoo bis puis tiscali puis orange et sans doute free pour bient&#244;t!) ainsi on peut toujours me trouver sur yahoo)



je dois quand m&#234;me dire que l'&#233;cran de mon Asus n'a aucun reflet contrairement &#224; MacBook, mais alors en revanche les prises usb sont derri&#232;re et tout, et c'est pas pratique avec tous les c&#226;bles! 
bref MacBook est beaucoup plus pratique pour moi et surtout plus convivial! 
vraiment OS X n'a rien &#224; voir avec XP!!

dommage pour les reflets sur l'&#233;cran mais quand j'aurai un &#233;cran externe &#231;a sera parfait!!


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> vraiment OS X n'a rien à voir avec XP!!


Mais si : y a un "X" dedans 
 

C'est vrai que l'écran brillant, c'est pas le meilleur choix... si au moins on pouvait choisir à l'achat.


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Mais si : y a un "X" dedans
> 
> 
> C'est vrai que l'&#233;cran brillant, c'est pas le meilleur choix... si au moins on pouvait choisir &#224; l'achat.



le choix est pour les MacBook Pro mais un peu chers pour moi quand m&#234;me!

et sur les iMac (je vois que tu as un iMac 20 pouces) l'&#233;cran a-t-il moins de reflets ?

en tout cas, avec ce 13.3 pouces, je peux le prendre sur les genoux, me mettre au salon sur mon fauteuil pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; et surfer le matin en dehors de mon bureau, ou de la table de travail! et &#231;a, avec un 17 pouces, impossible! m&#234;me un 15 pouces serait un peu gros sur les genoux!
pour &#233;viter trop de radiateur sur les genoux, je mets en dessous un t&#233;l&#233;rama ou un chiffon et hop ;-)


----------



## shahtooh (21 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> en tout cas, avec ce 13.3 pouces, je peux le prendre sur les genoux, me mettre au salon sur mon fauteuil préféré et surfer le matin en dehors de mon bureau, ou de la table de travail! et ça, avec un 17 pouces, impossible! même un 15 pouces serait un peu gros sur les genoux!
> pour éviter trop de radiateur sur les genoux, je mets en dessous un télérama ou un chiffon et hop ;-)



Perso, mon 15.4" va très bien sur mes genoux...  (et pourtant je ne suis pas bien grand!)

En fait, pour avoir les deux modèles (MB & MBP), je constate que les contraintes pour le MB ou le MBP sont les mêmes, à très peu de choses près.

Quant à l'écran: longue vie à mon MBP et son écran mat. Le brillant du MB est insupportable dans bien des situations!


----------



## David_b (21 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et sur les iMac (je vois que tu as un iMac 20 pouces) l'&#233;cran a-t-il moins de reflets ?


Oui, l'&#233;cran est mat


----------



## flashednick (21 Mars 2007)

Perso j'ai fait exprèt de choisir un écran brillant, c'est tellement mieux quand on regarde des vidéos ou des photos... Mais c'est clair qu'en extérieur (pas encore testé avec mon MBP mais avec un autre portable à écran brillant), c'est la misère, surtout en été, on voit RIEN mais alors rien du tout au soleil. Mais bon, c'est un choix a faire.

Gmail, tu verras c'est super, chui dessus depuis des mois (j'ai eu une invit très tôt) et franchement j'adore - J'ai même converti ma mère qui était habituée à hotmail il y a pas longtemps . Enfin, elle est pas encore tout à fait enthousiaste, mais je lui ai pas laissé le choix tout les gens qui lui écrivent sur hotmail le mail est automatiquement redirigé sur gmail, donc si elle veut lire ses mails :love:.

Mais c'est aussi la présentation, sous forme d'onglet - Très pratique lors de l'échange de plusieurs mail... Un jour j'ai lu que gmail avait tout ce qu'hotmail n'avait pas, ca résume bien la situation


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

je profite de mon fil, j'ai un petit soucis
avant hier d&#233;j&#224; quand je rebranchais la prise secteur de MacBook elle restait avec son voyant orange et n'est devenue verte qu'apr&#232;s quelques red&#233;marrages
&#231;a me le fait que je d&#233;branche MacBook pour aller surfer, travailler ou regarder un DVD sur batterie, et quand je rebranche, le secteur n'est plus reconnu, il reste un bon moment orange

il s'&#233;tait remis de lui-m&#234;me au vert au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes, apr&#232;s red&#233;marrage, d&#233;branchement et rebranchemen de la prise secteur!

bon la batterie est nickel, parfaitement reconnu mais c'est bien le secteur qu'il ne reconna&#238;t pas toujours quand je le remets!

disons que, lorsque j'&#233;teins MacBook et le rebanche directement le matin sans m'en servir sur batterie, le secteur a son voyant vert, est de suite reconnu

si apr&#232;s l'avoir d&#233;branch&#233; la veille (je le d&#233;brancne toujours puisqu'une fois teint je le range dans sa robe de nuit de be.ez) m'en &#234;tre servie sur batterie et que je veux le rebrancher, le secteur n'est cette fois pas reconnu!!

bizarre

&#224; vos avis ;-)

(j'avais fait la mise &#224; jour et &#231;a ne m'&#233;tait pas arriv&#233; avant! dois-je cocher quelque chose quelque part ?)


----------



## naas (21 Mars 2007)

Et si tu partais du principe que la couleur orange c'est tout a fait normal (genre je lis l'aide de macosx    )


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

naas a dit:


> Et si tu partais du principe que la couleur orange c'est tout a fait normal (genre je lis l'aide de macosx    )




edit : oups dans le livret ils disent pourtant bien une lumi&#232;re orange indique que la batterie est aliment&#233;e
mais &#231;a veut dire donc que le voyant est orange quand je suis sur secteur!
eh bien mais qui pensais dur comme fer que le voyant vert voulait dire que j'&#233;tais sur secteur!
alors qu'au final le voyant vert indique juste que la batterie n'est pas charg&#233;e!

bon donc tout est normal!

bon bon... je sais pas mais je pensais au feu vert feur rouge alors gasp!!

bon je suis vraiment nouille!
rn plus quand il n'est pas sur secteur l'ic&#244;ne batterie n'est pas tout blanc mais devient noir pour inidquer sa charge... donc on ne devrait pas se planter ainsi!

bon je n'ai rien dit!!!!!!! olala la bourde!
en voyant tous es soucis j'en rajoute l&#224; o&#249; il n'y a rien! bref bref, j'me tais!!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mars 2007)

Voyant orange : batterie en charge
Voyant vert : batterie chargée

Comment ça je me repête ? :mouais:


----------



## FRO (21 Mars 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Perso, mon 15.4" va très bien sur mes genoux...  (et pourtant je ne suis pas bien grand!)
> 
> En fait, pour avoir les deux modèles (MB & MBP), je constate que les contraintes pour le MB ou le MBP sont les mêmes, à très peu de choses près.
> 
> Quant à l'écran: longue vie à mon MBP et son écran mat. Le brillant du MB est insupportable dans bien des situations!


Salut Shatooh,

En fait je reprend ton message car je vois dans ta signature que tu as entre autre un ACD 20". Dans mon topic switcheur (imminent) j'ai une longue discussion concernant mon choix d'écran entre ACD 23" et Dell 24" que l'on me conseille et qui est plus avancé technologiquement. 

J'aimerais avoir ton avis de old Mac user  et possesseur de ACD 20". Que peux-tu m'en dire ? Es-tu déçu ? Content ? Si tu avais l'argent le chagerais-tu maintenant ? ou du fait de ton utilisation il te convient très bien ?

Merci pour tes infos


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Voyant orange : batterie en charge
> Voyant vert : batterie charg&#233;e
> 
> Comment &#231;a je me rep&#234;te ? :mouais:



ah je comprends mieux ;-)
du coup c'est logique, le voyant est orange lorsque j'ai utilis&#233; MacBook sur sa batterie qui s'est un  d&#233;charg&#233;e
et il est vert lorsque sa batterie est charg&#233;e
bon du coup avec le coup des feux vert et orange je me plantais pas trop

je le vois vert la plupart du temps ce voyant alors le orange m'&#233;tonnait

mais va savoir pourquoi j'imaginais qu'il ne reconnaissiat pas son secteur! alors que c'est juste une question de batterie!
je lui cherche des bugs inexistants!! don quichotte nous voil&#224;!


----------



## shahtooh (21 Mars 2007)

FRO a dit:


> Salut Shatooh,
> 
> En fait je reprend ton message car je vois dans ta signature que tu as entre autre un ACD 20". Dans mon topic switcheur (imminent) j'ai une longue discussion concernant mon choix d'écran entre ACD 23" et Dell 24" que l'on me conseille et qui est plus avancé technologiquement.
> 
> ...



Bon alors, l'ACD 20"...

Côté performances: l'écran est ultra-lumineux, et la dalle est uniforme, ce qui est sympa.

Je l'utilise maintenant comme écran de télévision (avec EyeTV et l'EyeTV 250, raccordé à mon PowerMacG4 MDD qui sert aussi de serveur de backup) car je suis très mobile.

Design: rien à dire, évidemment... L'alu est bien épais, les finitions sont impeccables. En un mot, du Apple.

Prix: 749 à l'époque - le 23" était à 1250 +/- et le 30" autour des 2700 si je me souviens bien. Bref, cher comparé à la concurrence.

Je suis satisfait pour plusieurs raisons:
- le design est important quand on travaille. Travailler dans un cadre agréable avec du beau matériel permet d'être plus productif.
- la surface disponible est quand même importante. Je venais d'un 17" 4/3. Et revenir à un 15"4, c'est pas toujours évident.
- la dalle: en un mot sublime. Sur papier, il y a plein d'autres écrans très performants, mais quand on compare, il y a un je-ne-sais-quoi de différent. Effet d'optique, déformation pro-apple... ?

Mes regrets:
- j'aurais dû acheter l'ACD 30".

 

Tu l'auras compris, mon approche n'est pas celle qui prévaut le plus souvent: le design est très important parce qu'il fait énormément dans la qualité de l'environnement de travail. Quand je vois mon IBM Thinkpad sur mon bureau, à côté de mon MacBookPro, je me dis que j'ai beaucoup de chance de bosser sur Mac, et de n'avoir ce Thinkpad que parce que cela venait avec le poste. J'aurais eu à bosser sur le Thinkpad que j'aurais déprimé - vraiment. Avec l'écran, c'est la même chose. Le Dell 24" est peut-être meilleur sur papier, mais Dieu qu'il est moche!

Une Rolls a beaucoup de défauts. Mais ce qui la rend unique, c'est le fait qu'elle dépasse sa condition d'automobile. Il y a la main de l'homme derrière tout cela, il y a quelqu'un qui a pensé à la personne qui utilisera le véhicule. C'est un bien, un objets fait pour d'autres personnes. Ils n'est pas de la condition des autres biens: il n'est pas juste un bien à consommer.

L'ADC, idem. Ce n'est pas juste un simple écran plat. C'est un bel écran plat. Et ça fait toute la différence.

Ma réponse ne te satisfait certainement pas; tu voudrais sans doute que j'évoque la rémanence éventuelle, ou les milisecondes de refresh, ou que sais-je. Mais le fait est que:
- il y a techniquement certainement d'autres écrans plus performants et moins chers
- il n'y a pas d'écran qui se marie mieux à un Mac qu'un ADC
- il n'y a pas plus agréable à regarder qu'un ADC (Acer, Dell... Même Sony n'en fait pas d'aussi élégants).

À toi de voir.


----------



## FRO (21 Mars 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse originale. Elle me satisfait car je suis également TRES sensible au design et le ACD est très beau. Maintenant de là à dire que le Dell est moche... MAis chacun ces gouts ces clair....

J'aime bien la comparaison Rolls/ACD   étant un fan de voiture tu ne pouvais pas choisir meilleur exemple.


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

moi aussi, qui suis &#224; la recherche d'un &#233;cran externe, l'apple cinema display serait mon r&#234;ve car j'adore son design, il irait tr&#232;s bien sur mon bureau en compagnie de MacBook
je l'avais vu &#224; la Fnac et wou!!

tu dis que l'&#233;cran est ultra brillant, mais sans reflets comme pour MacBook ?

quant aux reflets quand j'ai MacBook tout pr&#232;s de moi je les vois moins et je suis ravie vraiment de sa maniabilit&#233; et transportabilit&#233;

autant mon Asus a un &#233;cran 17 pouces nickel sans aucun reflet autant je ne pouvais le transporter et m'ennuyais totalement sous XP  
et j'ai vu que pour moi c'est un vrai bonheur d'&#234;tre nomade &#224; la maison et d'utiliser l'OS X!!

MacBook sans fils, avec l'Airport int&#233;gr&#233; qui est parfait chez moi, c'est vraiment top!

l'&#233;cran, bah j'y reviendrai en octobre
mais l'apple cinema display est quand m&#234;me assez cher!
faudra voir avec mon compte en banque &#224; ce moment! car si je peux me le permettre, je craquerai volontiers pour lui, je suis tr&#232;s sensible au design moi aussi!!!



shahtooh a dit:


> Bon alors, l'ACD 20"...
> 
> C&#244;t&#233; performances: l'&#233;cran est ultra-lumineux, et la dalle est uniforme, ce qui est sympa.
> 
> ...


----------



## shahtooh (21 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> tu dis que l'écran est ultra brillant, mais sans reflets comme pour MacBook ?



Les écrans ADC sont mats. Seuls les écrans de portables sont ou peuvent être brillants pour la gamme Apple.


----------



## clochelune (21 Mars 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Les écrans ADC sont mats. Seuls les écrans de portables sont ou peuvent être brillants pour la gamme Apple.



cool, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait!!!
bon de toute façon, lundi je fais un passage Fnac pour changer la MightyMouse (sa molette ne roule toujours pa vers le haut) et prendre les piles rechargeables

je profiterai au passage pour revoir ces supers écrans!!


----------



## clochelune (23 Mars 2007)

une petite info pour les switchers :

je recherchais un album photo en ligne &#224; g&#233;rer de fa&#231;on simple et pouvoir transf&#233;rer les photos directement depuis mes dossiers iPhoto

photoways peut faire cela pour les utilisateurs sous Mac OS X!

je suis entrian de transf&#233;rer ma premi&#232;re liste depuis iPhoto

je sais qu'on en a souvent parl&#233; sur ce forum, je m'&#233;tais inscrite sans avoir encore regard&#233;

j'avais voulu aller sous picasa au d&#233;part mais j'ai un probl&#232;me &#224; son ouverture avec le compte gmail qu'il ne reconna&#238;t pa (et qui fonctionne mais sous firefox et pas sous safari qui est mon navigateur principal firefox ayant souvent des bugs, et j'appr&#233;cie l'interface de safari!)

du coup, photoways semble parfait m&#234;me si &#231;a n'est pas comme picasa
mais en tout cas je cherchais &#224; transf&#233;rer mes photos tr&#232;s simplement depuis iPhoto et l&#224; j'ai trouv&#233; 

je vous conseille donc photoways pour Mac OS X!!

j'en repalrerai d&#232;s que tout sera transf&#233;rer et que j'aurai fait une premier commande...

sinon, j'ai re&#231;u aujourd'hui mes indentifiants pour un compte libre sous free
je testerai tout &#224; l'heure ou demain!


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2007)

J'aime beaucoup "MyPublisher", les tirrages sont de bonne qualit&#233;. Et ils font souvent des promos &#224; -25&#37; &#224; -50%. En fait ce qui me plait le plus est qu'ils ont un plugin pour iPhoto. Du coup je peux continuer &#224; tout construire depuis iPhoto et il ne reste plus qu'&#224; transf&#233;rer le compo chez eux. Pas besoin donc de transf&#233;rer les photos vers un logiciel tiers...


----------



## clochelune (24 Mars 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> J'aime beaucoup "MyPublisher", les tirrages sont de bonne qualit&#233;. Et ils font souvent des promos &#224; -25&#37; &#224; -50%. En fait ce qui me plait le plus est qu'ils ont un plugin pour iPhoto. Du coup je peux continuer &#224; tout construire depuis iPhoto et il ne reste plus qu'&#224; transf&#233;rer le compo chez eux. Pas besoin donc de transf&#233;rer les photos vers un logiciel tiers...



merci NightWalker
mais pour le plugin sp&#233;cial iPhoto il me semble que c'est seulement payable en dollars et pas en euros
je vois bien un module euopr&#233;en en euros donc mais sans l'onglet macusers avec ce fameux plugin

je verrai de plus pr&#232;s mais comme l'interace est en anglais et que l'anglais en informatique, j'ai du mal (je le pr&#233;f&#232;re ne po&#233;sie!)

mais en tout cas c'est une id&#233;e en effet

sur photoways je viens de cr&#233;er un petit album doudou pour ma ni&#232;ce (elle a 15 mois)
un peu chers quand m&#234;me les frais d'envoi &#224; 6 euros (mais c'est un peu partout pareil)
avant je faisais d&#233;velopper mes tirages chez photo service car j'allais directement chez eux, &#224; dix minutes de chez moi et je n'avais donc aucun frais d'envoi &#224; payer

mais photo service avec iPhoto c'est un peu gal&#232;re &#224; g&#233;rer quand m&#234;me!!

du coup photoways pour le moment me va bien, il va directement dans les albums iPhoto et peut t&#233;l&#233;charger les listes cr&#233;&#233;es
et c'est en fran&#231;ais!! pour moi, un plus ;-)

mais en tout cas, chacun pourra ainsi se faire ses propres choix selon ses pr&#233;f&#233;rences et tout!


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> merci NightWalker
> mais pour le plugin sp&#233;cial iPhoto il me semble que c'est seulement payable en dollars et pas en euros
> je vois bien un module euopr&#233;en en euros donc mais sans l'onglet macusers avec ce fameux plugin



Non, en fait d&#232;s que tu cliques sur "Europe" tu passes dans le domaine "MyPublisher EU". En fait quand tu utilises iPhoto pour cr&#233;er tes livres, la mise en page est effectu&#233;e sur iPhoto. Il ne reste donc plus qu'&#224; le tranf&#233;rer (l'upload se fait automatiquement par iPhoto) chez eux.

Puisque tout est g&#233;r&#233; par iPhoto, tout est donc en fran&#231;ais...


----------



## flashednick (24 Mars 2007)

Tu peut pas directement mettre tes photos en .jpeg sur une cléf usb?

(Pour photo service)


Juste par curiosité, une fois que tu as développée les photos... T'en fais quoi? Tu fais un album? 

Parce-que perso, depuis des années je développe plus que une photo sur 1'000 pour l'encadrer et c'est tout. Les autres restent dans le PC (PC = Personal Computer et pas microsoft )

++


----------



## NightWalker (24 Mars 2007)

En fait ne fais plus que des photos qu'avec mon APN. Je t&#233;l&#233;charge les photos sur  iPhoto et je fais un photo album sans faire des tirages individuels des photos. L'avantage est que c'est huachement plus jolie et plus pratique &#224; montrer &#224; la famille ou aux ami(e)s. Lest photos ne peuvent pas &#234;tre m&#233;lang&#233;es. Il n'y a rien de plus chiant que de devoir retrier les 300-500 photos dans l'ordre chronologique.


----------



## clochelune (24 Mars 2007)

je n'ai pas encore fait de photo album
je tente l'exp&#233;rience mais &#231;a prend du temps &#224; pr&#233;parer, l&#233;gender et tout

je viens tout juste de faire un album doudou (huit pages huit photos) pour ma ni&#232;ce mais c'est un peu cher je trouve!

sinon su photoways il y a l'album minimax qui me tente, juste des photos en petit format toutes reli&#233;es qui tiennent en poche, sans besoin de commenter et tout

sinon, je ne d&#233;veloppe que tr&#232;s peu de photos depuis que j'ai mon apn
j'ai juste pris un album photo de cent photos et un tout petit en format 11/15 mais je laisse le reste dans iphoto (j'ai fait aussi deux agrandissemens en encadrement)

une ou deux fois j'ai eu des offre pour cinquante photos, donc j'ai fait un choix de cent photos mises de suite dans un album

mais c'est tout!

bref, c'est surtout pour avoir mes albums en ligne afin de les partager &#224; la famille, aux amis...

et j'admire celles et ceux qui savent faire du scrap booking, j'adorerais mais il fauta voir le sens de la mise en page etc, et je ne l'ai pas! mais j'aime beauoup ce que &#231;a peut donner...!

edit pour photo service, oui je peux bien s&#251;r d&#233;poser mes photos sur une cl&#233; usb pour les trasnf&#233;rer l&#224;-bas, mais je ne prends pas le d&#233;veloppement en une heure (pour ne ayer aucun frais de port), donc ne me garderaient-ils pas la cl&#233; usb (ils gardent les cartes m&#233;moires de l'apn par exemple,  d'o&#249; je n'ai jamais fait cela) en plus ce qui me plaisait &#233;tait de le faire sur l'ordinateur et de pouvoir avoir mes albums en ligne 
puis quajd ne d&#233;cidais d'en d&#233;veolpper quelques unes, je n'avais plus qu'&#224; les chercher juste &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de chez moi deux ou trois jours apr&#232;s (mais j'ai d'autres solutions aussi! ce que je tente c'est d&#233;viter le plus possible les frais de port, six euros de frais de port pour un album doudou &#231;a fait un peu beaucoup! &#231;a me fait un th&#233; en vrac de chez mariage fr&#232;res par exemple!) j'avais aussi fait cela via la Fnac mais je n'aime pas trop, ils sont plus longs que photo service au niveau du d&#233;vleoppement, pas vraiment moins chers (je l'ai fait pour deux offres de cinquante photos) et leur site photo est mal fichu, j'ai d&#251; aller faire cela en magasin, donc &#224; partir de cdrom, alors bof que j'emmenais l&#224;-bas pour ensuite d&#233;poser dans un logiciel de retouche photos et cr&#233;er le truc! bref, &#231;a ne m'a pas plu!
et sur leur site ils te retirent vite les albums si tu n'as rien command&#233;  tandis que chez photo service on garde ses album en ligne &#224; vie pour le moment...

je regarde donc du c&#244;t&#233; de photways mais sinon je poursuivrai avec photo service m&#234;me si c'est vraiment long &#224; mettre en ligne!


----------



## clochelune (29 Mars 2007)

Youpi! Je réalise une de mes lubies!
Etre connectée au WIFI dans une chambre d'hôtel!
En plus, la connexion est offerte, la charmante jeune femme de l'accueil m'a juste donné le mot de passe de la clé WEP, et à moi la belle vie ;-)
Un petit bonjour donc depuis la Rochelle où il a plu tout le temps du voyage!
Là ça semble s'améliorer!!!!
Vive MacBook et le bon air marin!

Bonne soirée à tous!!
Là c'est vraiment la classe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2007)

et les vid&#233;os prises avec l'isight ?
pffff pensent &#224; rien ces apprentis geek


----------



## MamaCass (29 Mars 2007)

Ouais nous on veut des preuves clochelune...


----------



## clochelune (30 Mars 2007)

*Ouais nous on veut des preuves clochelune...
*


j'ai envoy&#233; une photo &#224; MamaCass depuis la chambre avec photobooth!
Mama si tu veux la d&#233;poser ici &#231;a serait super ;-)

plus tard je d&#233;poserai sur un ti site orange ou un photoblog quelques photos de la rochelle prises avec l'APN et vous enverrai le lien!

MacBook a parfois du mal &#224; se connecter au r&#233;seau de l'h&#244;tel, mais bon, du moment que &#231;a passe!

et suis pas encore assez dou&#233;e pour d&#233;poser une photo ici m&#234;me, mais &#231;a viendra! me faut du temps &#224; moi!!

l&#224; donc en plus, arriv&#233;e hier, pas trop eu le temps de faire un tour sur MacBook (sauf pour dire bonjour et tester la connexion!) j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; aller sur le port dans un bistrot

promis des photos viendront mais il me faut le temps aussi de maitriser cette connexion airport plus capricieuse &#224; l'h&#244;tel que chez moi (car beaucoup doivent s'y conncecter avec la m&#234;me cl&#233; wep)

bonne journ&#233;e!


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mars 2007)

H&#233; h&#233;


----------



## clochelune (30 Mars 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Hé hé



youpi ;-) merci MamaCass!

et promis, je tenterai d'apprendre rapidement à déposer une photo en direct!!


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mars 2007)

En fait c'est assez simple, tu as deux m&#233;thodes :

*Mettre tes images dans ta galerie macg&#233; : 

*- Tu vas sur "Galerie"
- Tu cliques sur "Ma galerie"
- Tu fais envoyer des images : l&#224; il te demande d'aller la chercher sur ton mac.
- Tu valides et hop ta photo est dans la galerie macg&#233;.
- Ensuite tu cliques sur la miniature de ta photo.
- Tu as sous l'image une ligne qui s'appelle UBBCode: (ici l'adresse de l'image)
- Tu fais un simple copier coller de l'adresse de l'image dans ton post.*

H&#233;berger tes images sur un serveur : 

*- Tu transf&#232;res tes images avec un client FTP (transmit, cyberduck) sur ton espace reserv&#233; par exemple chez free (acc&#232;s et h&#233;bergement 10 gigas gratuits)
- Tes images seront donc visibles en ligne &#224; l'adresse que tu as choisies: par exemple : www.clochelune.free.fr l&#224; tu auras sur cette page, tout ce que tu auras transfer&#233;s via ton client FTP.
- Tu navigues donc entre tes images, tes dossier que tu as d&#233;pos&#233;.
- Et donc ton image aura une adresse par exemple : www.clochelune.free.fr\hotel.jpg
- Lors de la cr&#233;ation de ton message dans macg&#233;, tu cliques sur le bouton "ins&#233;rez une image" (le petit carr&#233; jaune style pyramide avec un soleil) et l&#224; tu colles l'adresse de ton image www.clochelune.free.fr\hotel.jpg

Voil&#224; 
MamaCass


----------



## clochelune (30 Mars 2007)

merci MamaCass!
en fait, je tente d'apprendre la seconde façon pour justement pouvoir déposer une image dans un post comme tu l'as fait pour moi et comme beaucoup le font!
mais je nage encore un peu dans les créations de site etc! le travail sur l'image, le ftp etc c'est pas trop mon truc! mais je tente d'apprendre, de comprendre... à un moment, j'y parviendrai quand je prendrai vraiment le temps de m'y mettre sérieusement!

j'ai reçu les identifians free; gardés à la maison, je tenterai alors par là mais je ne réussirai pas du premier coup puisqu'il me faut aussi apprendre à bien réduire les formats de mes photos etc!

je relirai toutes les explications données par ici, surtout celles de Béber
je ferai ça au fur et à mesure!!

en attendant, je verrai alors avec la première méthode! mais je devrai sûrement également réduire un peu le format des photos prises via mon APN!

bon W-E!



MamaCass a dit:


> En fait c'est assez simple, tu as deux méthodes :
> 
> *Mettre tes images dans ta galerie macgé :
> 
> ...


----------



## MamaCass (30 Mars 2007)

Pour r&#233;duire tes photos c'est tr&#232;s simple avec iPhoto.

Selectionne ta photo > Fichier > Exporter > choisis la taille : sur macg&#233; 600 pixels de largeur maxi et c'est parti 

ah bon on est pass&#233; &#224; 700 px ? :casse:


----------



## clochelune (1 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour r&#233;duire tes photos c'est tr&#232;s simple avec iPhoto.
> 
> Selectionne ta photo > Fichier > Exporter > choisis la taille : sur macg&#233; 600 pixels de largeur maxi et c'est parti
> 
> ah bon on est pass&#233; &#224; 700 px ? :casse:



ok MamaCass ;-)

je reviens de la Rochelle et je suis encore enchant&#233;e par MacBook!
je pensais devoir &#224; nouveau r&#233;gler l'Airport et le mot de passe de la cl&#233; Wep &#233;tant de retour mais non, il a reconnu imm&#233;diament la LiveBox et son Airport, &#231;a c'est classe! vraiment &#231;a fait du bien!!! quelle joie!!

d&#233;j&#224; &#224; l'h&#244;tel c'&#233;tait tout simple car il me demandait de choisir entre les r&#233;saux de l'h&#244;tel, et je n'avais plus qu'&#224; glisser le mot de passe cl&#233; Wep donn&#233; &#224; l'accueil (mais c'&#233;tait lent &#224; se connecter en revanche, sans doute quand plusieurs ordinateurs se connectent &#224; la m&#234;me borne d'acc&#232;s, j'&#233;tais ravie de retrouver la rapidit&#233; de connexion sous ma LiveBox et sa reconnaissance totalement imm&#233;diate!

c'est vraiment classe quand m&#234;me!!!!!!

en plus je recevais &#224; mon retour une pub Fnac dans leur magasine "contact" pour payer des heures d'informatique &#224; la d&#233;couvert de WindowsVista, pub partie &#224; la poubelle! vive Mac OS X!


----------



## clochelune (2 Avril 2007)

yep!
je viens juste de me rendre compte qu'avec iPhoto, lorsqu'on importe les photos depuis son APN, on peut nommer les rouleaux
en fait c'est un autre sujet sur iPhoto o&#249; un macuser montrait son organisation iPhoto avec les rouleaux nomm&#233;s qui m'a mis la puce &#224; l'oreille!

youpi, du coup, en cochant la case "supprimer les photos de l'APN apr&#232;s importation" (pour &#233;viter les doublons par la suite) je nommerai mes rouleaux!

je commence &#224; jouer avec les mots cl&#233;s pour tout organiser

aussi, j'ai re&#231;u l'album Doudou pour ma ni&#232;ce, command&#233; chez photoways, et c'est plut&#244;t chouette!
du coup, photoways me semble tout simple &#224; utiliser, me rappelle photoservice (en moins cher sauf pour les frais d'envoi mais bon &#231;a d&#233;pend aussi de ce que l'on commande) et je crois que je vais le garder car c'est vraiment pratique surtout pour garder ses photos en ligne dans les albums!

je vois aussi dans iPhoto tous les choix d'albums &#224; cr&#233;er etc.
je verrai les diff&#233;rences avec photoways (qui utilise aussi tr&#232;s bien iPhoto!)

il y a aussi les options pour changer le format en 10/15 etc sur iPhoto &#231;a c'est pas mal, je pense ainsi pouvoir r&#233;duire mes formats mais je vais voir tout &#231;a!

bref, miam, je me r&#233;gale de plus en plus avec MacBook!
suis vraiment ravie!!

belle semaine!

edit : bon j'ai finalement une fa&#231;on toute simple pour r&#233;duire le format de mes photos &#224; d&#233;poser sur un blog
depuis iPhoto, j'envoie mes photos vers mail en choisissant le plus petit format, quand je re&#231;ois sur mail, je les enregistre sur le bureau dans un dosier que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; et hop, mes photos sont dans un tout petit format id&#233;al pour les blogs ou sites...


----------



## NightWalker (2 Avril 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> edit : bon j'ai finalement une façon toute simple pour réduire le format de mes photos à déposer sur un blog
> depuis iPhoto, j'envoie mes photos vers mail en choisissant le plus petit format, quand je reçois sur mail, je les enregistre sur le bureau dans un dosier que j'ai créé et hop, mes photos sont dans un tout petit format idéal pour les blogs ou sites...



Essayes de passer par "Exporter" après avoir sélectionner les photos que tu veux modifier en taille...


----------



## clochelune (2 Avril 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Essayes de passer par "Exporter" apr&#232;s avoir s&#233;lectionner les photos que tu veux modifier en taille...



merci NightWalker
je vois bien la fonction exporter depuis le menu fichier
je peux exporter &#224; divers endroits, l&#224; &#231;a va
aussi je choisis de pr&#233;f&#233;rence le format .jpg plut&#244;t que le format original
ensuite je peux en effet modifier la taille maxi des images qui l&#224; est mise &#224; 2592 x1944
je la r&#233;duis &#224; combien par exemple si je tente de cr&#233;er une galerie pour macg&#233; ?

aussi, pour mettre ici les photos en attach&#233; comme l'a fait pour moi MamaCass je ne peux pas passer simplement par un blog au lieu d'un site ? (car l&#224; en r&#233;duisant mes photos via mail et en cr&#233;ant un dossier d&#233;di&#233; sur mon bureau j'envoie tr&#232;s simplement ensuite la photo sur le blog)
il faut absolument un client ftp pour les photos attach&#233;es ici ?

je d&#233;bute vraiment dans tout cela, alors merci de la patience accord&#233;e
je relirai aussi totues les explications donn&#233;es auparavant ici m&#234;me par b&#233;ber pour voir si je parviens &#224; m'en sortir!


----------



## MamaCass (2 Avril 2007)

Je t'ai tout d&#233;taill&#233; pas &#224; pas, plus haut clochelune, relis mes posts.

Je te conseillerais de faire ta galerie sur macg&#233; et plus tard utilis&#233; un h&#233;bergement avec FTP.


----------



## clochelune (2 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Pour r&#233;duire tes photos c'est tr&#232;s simple avec iPhoto.
> 
> Selectionne ta photo > Fichier > Exporter > choisis la taille : sur macg&#233; 600 pixels de largeur maxi et c'est parti
> 
> ah bon on est pass&#233; &#224; 700 px ? :casse:



yep en effet MamaCass!
j'&#233;tais &#224; la Rochelle alors du coup je n'avais pu tester car la connexion WIFI &#233;tait plus lente l&#224;-bas!!
merci et bises!


----------



## béber1 (2 Avril 2007)

sur Macgé, 700px c'est la largeur maxi du forum.
Donc, suis le conseil de *Mama* : 600; voire 650, mais c'est le max.


----------



## NightWalker (3 Avril 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> sur Macgé, 700px c'est la largeur maxi du forum.
> Donc, suis le conseil de *Mama* : 600; voire 650, mais c'est le max.


C'est bien ça...


----------



## clochelune (3 Avril 2007)

ça y est, j'ai commencé une galerie sur MacGé c'est tout simple!
mais je préfère déposer mes photos dans un dossier sur le bureau et les réduisant via Mail que par exporter etc! pour moi c'est plus pratique pour le moment en plus ces photos réduites dans le dossier dédié je pourrai les repérer vite poru mon blog et tout!

bonne soirée
et un merci en passant à une cerise!


----------



## NightWalker (3 Avril 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> &#231;a y est, j'ai commenc&#233; une galerie sur MacG&#233; c'est tout simple!
> mais je pr&#233;f&#232;re d&#233;poser mes photos dans un dossier sur le bureau et les r&#233;duisant via Mail que par exporter etc! pour moi c'est plus pratique pour le moment en plus ces photos r&#233;duites dans le dossier d&#233;di&#233; je pourrai les rep&#233;rer vite poru mon blog et tout!


Ce n'est pas pour insister, mais quand tu exportes les photos, tu peux pr&#233;ciser le dossier de destination...


----------



## clochelune (3 Avril 2007)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas pour insister, mais quand tu exportes les photos, tu peux préciser le dossier de destination...



bon alors je verrai quand même histoire de tout tester et voir mes préférences, ça sera sans doute plus pratique à la longue en effet de passer par exporter que par mail!


----------



## clochelune (4 Avril 2007)

bon en tout cas je me suis d&#233;cid&#233;e &#224; ouvrir le compte free vu que j'avais re&#231;u les identifiants il y a une semaine environ (et laiss&#233;s dans un coin)
je verrai alors &#224; propos de transmit pour le ftp

aussi, mon meilleur ami est pass&#233; aujourd'hui et m'a sauvegard&#233; tous les messages de mon PC sur ma cl&#233; usb de 4 Go
donc en .dbx
j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; thunderbird mais quelqu'un m'avait donn&#233; je crois un truc pour convertir les .dbx en format pour Mac ...
seulement je ne parviens pas &#224; le retrouver dans le fil des pages par ici!

si vous aviez une id&#233;e!
je vais tenter de revoir comment transf&#233;rer tout &#231;a et ensuite transf&#233;rer de Thunderbird &#224; Mail (mais l&#224; &#231;a doit &#234;tre bien plus simple!)

je fais les choses petit &#224; petit, toujours, mais j'avance quand m&#234;me, m&#234;me si lentement!

edit un lien ici qui explique et parle de de DbxConv qui convertit les .dbx en .mbx pour Mac 
http://technaute.lapresseaffaires.com/nelsondumais/2007/03/courriels_et_contact.php

c'est ce programme l&#224; qui m'avait &#233;t&#233; conseill&#233; ce me semble par Stargazer


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2007)

Salut Clochelune,

Je crois comprendre que tu as r&#233;ussi &#224; transf&#233;rer tes emails  mais je te remets le lien vers la discussion que tu avais cr&#233;e y'a quelques temps &#224; ce sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167176

A plus
MamaCass


----------



## clochelune (5 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Salut Clochelune,
> 
> Je crois comprendre que tu as r&#233;ussi &#224; transf&#233;rer tes emails  mais je te remets le lien vers la discussion que tu avais cr&#233;e y'a quelques temps &#224; ce sujet :
> 
> ...



ah merci MamaCass!
je viens d'y d&#233;poser le lien (je ne retrouvais plus la discussion hier car je voulais justement montrer &#224; mon pote le DbxConv (donc que Supermoquette m'avait indiqu&#233; alors!) mais je ne me souvenais plus du  nom du programme et tout! du coup il m'a juste sauvegard&#233; mes messages sur la cl&#233; en dbx et j'ai fait le reste (en lui filant le lien par la suite car il voulait savoir aussi, il reste int&#233;ress&#233; par Mac mais s&#233;tait arr&#234;t&#233; &#224; MacOS 8.5 comme moi! il a &#233;t&#233; content hier de voir les diff&#233;rences depuis!


----------



## MamaCass (5 Avril 2007)

Si tu vas dans ton tableau de bord dans Macg&#233;, tu fais "afficher toutes les discussions suivies" et tu verras toutes les discussions auxquelles tu as particip&#233; (ou celle o&#249; tu t'abonnes, sans forcement participer).

En effet de Mac OS 8.5 &#224; Mac OS 10.4, y'a du changement


----------



## clochelune (5 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si tu vas dans ton tableau de bord dans Macgé, tu fais "afficher toutes les discussions suivies" et tu verras toutes les discussions auxquelles tu as participé (ou celle où tu t'abonnes, sans forcement participer).
> 
> En effet de Mac OS 8.5 à Mac OS 10.4, y'a du changement



en fait je croyais mordicus que cette discussion se trouvait dans ce fil ça y est j'ai mon MacBook!  
d'où je n'ai pas pensé à ouvrir le tableau de bord pour voir e reste (ce que j'avais fait auparavant pour rechercher des explications données sur d'autres topics!)


----------



## béné (9 Avril 2007)

Avec beaucoup de retard...Bravo à toi clochelune pour ce bel achat....


----------



## clochelune (9 Avril 2007)

merci B&#233;n&#233; ;-)
on attend la Mumu ;-) (avec le Mum -champagne!)

sinon, photoways, pour les photos en ligne,  c'est vraiment bien!
tr&#232;s compatible avec iPhoto qui plus est

apr&#232;s l'album Doudou pour ma ni&#232;ce, je viens de commander un mini livre, au format d'une carte de cr&#233;dit et les photos sont belles, avec les pages qui ont un beau grain, &#224; mettre dans sa poche, son sac &#224; main (dans le slip pour les gars!! bah non!) mais bref, &#224; trimballer partout! 
31 photos en tout et yep ;-)

pour 7 euro quand pas de r&#233;dutcion
bon, y'a les frais de port &#224; 2.50 environ (un peu moins) mais quand m&#234;me, sur photoways ils font r&#233;guli&#232;rement des promotions, surtout quand on s'inscrit la premi&#232;re fois!

mes photos dormiront peut-&#234;tre moins!

bon lundi de p&#226;ques (justement je vais voir ma ni&#232;ce et lui donner son album Doudou!)


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Oui. Au n&#176;3 sur mon image, tu peux choisir le format. Sur l'image c'est du Mac HFS &#233;tendu, mais tu peux choisir du MS-DOS (FAT32).



pour mon disque dur je viens de remarquer qu'il est d&#233;j&#224; au format MS-DOS(Fat32) en cliquant sur pomme i
du coup je n'ai pas &#224; le formater (sinon en effet j'ai vu comment faire en allant dans le dossier utilitaires et &#231;a para&#238;t tout simple
mais mon DD externe Iomega est d&#233;&#224; au bon format ;-)

j'allais justement cliquer sur effacer pour formater quand je me suis dit "v&#233;rifie quand m&#234;me les informations du disque dur" et hop, il est de lui m&#234;me au bon format!!
donc hop j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; sauvegarder ailleurs que sur ma cl&#233; usb!

c'est bien simple!! y'a rien &#224; faire! 
j'avais pris un DD externe compatible mais j'imaginais tout de m&#234;me qu'il aurait fallu passer par la case formatage, et je vois que non!!


bon y'a juste Word qui plante vraiment (sous mon PC il fonctionnait nickel)
mais l&#224; il n'y peut rien mon MacBook Intel si le format universal binary se fait attendre!
en attendant donc cette version je suis sous Pages mais bon chaque fois que je re&#231;ois les fichiers de mon comit&#233; plouf, soucis, du coup je tente de les ouvrir en direct sous Pages mais parfois la mise en pages se perd etc et je dois tout remodier puis j'enregistre sous pfd mais du coup sous pdf on ne plus corriger alors c'est un peu p&#233;nible! 
enfin, je parviens &#224; trouver des solutions mais c'est dommage &#231;a!! 
NeoOffice ne me convenant pas vraiment!!
sans doute dans quelques mois je serai rod&#233;e et j'aurais trouv&#233; le truc idal pour bosser sur ces fichiers...

en tout cas je peux au moins ouvrir ces fichiers word et les partager sous pdf, mais va juste falloir que je trouve une bonne solution pour garder leur format d'origine...

sinon vraiment, je continue &#224; &#234;tre ravie de MacBook!
en ce moment je zieute justement sur un &#233;cran Samsung Syncmaster de 22 pouces!!

et j'ai h&#226;te de voir la sortie de L&#233;opard!!!!!!!!!!

(car pour paralleles, est-ce que &#231;a ne passe quand m&#234;me pas par rosetta ? si je veux enreigsitrer une VOD via aralleles &#231;a va sans doute prendre du temps non, il doit y avoir un &#233;muateur ou ? je me questionnais un peu pour savoir si je pouvais le prendre ou pr&#233;f&#233;rer Bootcamp (mais en m&#234;me temps je ne voudrai pas retrouver les virus etc! j'aime bien la stabilit&#233;... mais pour Microsft Word si j'utilisais ma version PC &#231;a serait peut-&#234;tre plus fluide... ? )
je regarde un peu les topics concernant parallels et bootcamp mais pour le moment je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas m'y lancer et je pense du coup attendre de voir ce que L&#233;opard a dans le ventre...


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

apparemment il n'y aurait pas d'&#233;mulation par rosetta sous parallels (apr&#232;s avoir fait un tour sur MacBidouille)
&#231;a voudrait dire que mon Word pour PC pourrait tourner aussi vite sous mon MacBook ? (et ainsi &#233;viter les plantages &#224; r&#233;p&#233;tition avec cette version non optimisi&#233;e pour les Mac Intels ?)


----------



## béber1 (11 Avril 2007)

> "...pour paralleles, est-ce que &#231;a ne passe quand m&#234;me pas par rosetta ? si je veux enreigsitrer une VOD via aralleles &#231;a va sans doute prendre du temps non, il doit y avoir un &#233;muateur ou ? je me questionnais un peu pour savoir si je pouvais le prendre ou pr&#233;f&#233;rer Bootcamp (mais en m&#234;me temps je ne voudrai pas retrouver les virus etc! j'aime bien la stabilit&#233;... mais pour Microsft Word si j'utilisais ma version PC &#231;a serait peut-&#234;tre plus fluide... ? )
> je regarde un peu les topics concernant parallels et bootcamp mais pour le moment je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas m'y lancer et je pense du coup attendre de voir ce que L&#233;opard a dans le ventre..."


 C'est s&#251;r.
Pour Parallels, il ne passe pas du tout par Rosetta.
Rosetta "emule" un processeur Power PC, tandis que Parallels n'&#233;mule pas de processeur SISC /X86, puisque ton MacIntel en a d&#233;j&#224; un !!!  
Il "virtualise" un BIOS _(logiciel interne des PC)_ en fait, car ton Macbook n'a pas de Bios mais un "bios &#233;volu&#233;" qu'on appelle EFI.
En disant sous une autre forme : Parallels fait donc une sorte de "conversion"en faisant croire  &#224; Windows que ton Mac/Efi est un PC/bios.

En tous cas, que ce soit par Parallels ou Bootcamp, d&#232;s que tu te connectes au Net, tu chopes des Virus si tu ne prot&#232;ge pas ton XP.. faut pas s'illusionner.. 
Pour Vista, je n'en sais rien encore.


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

b&#233;ber1;4232639 a dit:
			
		

> C'est s&#251;r.
> Pour Parallels, il ne passe pas du tout par Rosetta.
> Rosetta "emule" un processeur Power PC, tandis que Parallels n'&#233;mule pas de processeur SISC /X86, puisque ton MacIntel en a d&#233;j&#224; un !!!
> Il "virtualise" un BIOS _(logiciel interne des PC)_ en fait, car ton Macbook n'a pas de Bios mais un "bios &#233;volu&#233;" qu'on appelle EFI.
> ...



merci B&#233;ber!

mais du coup pour Word &#231;a serait plus fluide alors! c'est bien ce que je comprends! ?
(car je ne suis vraiment pas partante pour aller sur internet via parallels ou bootcamp en revanche si ma version pc de word pouvait tourner facilement, &#231;a m'arrangerait pas mal ;-) tu confirmes donc!

mon ami avait des doutes et pensait que Parallels tout comme Virtual PC &#233;tait un &#233;mulateur
je lui enverrai ton explication car il &#233;tait int&#233;ress&#233; et d&#233;sol&#233; de ne pouvoir mieux m'expliquer (mais bon il n'a pas Mac OS X et encore moins de MacIntel... Mac OS 8.5 restant la derni&#232;re version qu'il a connu)

mais ce que je lui ai expliqu&#233; de BootCamp et L&#233;opard l'int&#233;resse assez!


----------



## béber1 (11 Avril 2007)

> "...mais du coup pour Word &#231;a serait plus fluide alors! c'est bien ce que je comprends! ?


 oui.
M&#234;me* par Parallels 
*_(o&#249; je te signale, qu'en plus de XP tu as OS X qui fonctionne derri&#232;re...)_ donc m&#234;me  par Parallels/XP, ton Word de Microsoft Office devrait &#234;tre assez r&#233;actif _(vu qu'un logiciel de texte ne bouffe pas &#233;norm&#233;ment de resources)_.
Puis, t'as qu'&#224; enregister ton .doc quelquepart sur ton Windows (Documents, bureau...?), tu le "zippes _(tu le compresses au format .zip,* &#231;a prot&#232;gera l'archive* dans tous ses transferts)_, tu le d&#233;places/copies ensuite ce *.doc.zip* sur ton bureau OS X, et tu les mets dans Mail pour l'envoyer &#224; qui de droit.  
Comme &#231;a, tu n'as pas &#224; utiliser Outlook de Windows et &#234;tre oblig&#233;e de te connecter au Net pour envoyer ton .doc. _Quoiqu'avec un bon anti-virus PC gratuit (je sais que &#231;a existe) et un bon firewall bien param&#233;tr&#233;, tu devrais m&#234;me pouvoir l'envoyer par Outlook. Enfin... _

*Par Bootcamp*,
 tu sais que tu es oblig&#233;e de red&#233;marrer ton Macbook.
L&#224; c'est du XP plein pot, encore plus performant que par Parallels puisqu'il n'y a pas de virtualisation XP-->OSX-->XP... mais tu te retrouves avec ton .doc &#224; envoyer.
Tu peux alors re-red&#233;marrer sur OS X, fouiller ton volume XP (s'il est en FAT32, en NTFS c'est probl&#233;matique), prendre ton archive doc.zip _(si tu ne l'as pas envoy&#233;e par Outlook) _ et l'envoyer par Mail.
La solution Parallels me parait la plus pratique. 

Petite precision d'Apple: 





> EFI et BIOS
> Les Mac utilisent une technologie ultramoderne appel&#233;e EFI pour la gestion du d&#233;marrage. Malheureusement, Windows XP, et m&#234;me Vista, se cantonnent &#224; l'utilisation de la technologie obsol&#232;te BIOS mise au point dans les ann&#233;es 80. Gr&#226;ce &#224; Boot Camp, votre Mac fonctionne parfaitement dans ces deux environnements.
> 
> *Avertissement sur la s&#233;curit&#233;*
> L'ex&#233;cution de Windows sur un Mac revient &#224; ex&#233;cuter Windows sur un PC. Cela signifie que vous vous exposez aux m&#234;mes attaques qui gangr&#232;nent l'univers Windows. Veillez &#224; maintenir votre syst&#232;me &#224; jour &#224; l'aide des derniers correctifs de s&#233;curit&#233; de Microsoft Windows.


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

oups pour le .doc, sous Parallels ou BootCamp, je peux tout simplement le glisser dans ma clé usb et le remettre sur la partie Mac OS ensuite non ?
sinon, l'antivirus gratuit et efficace sous PC c'est Avast!
avec lui je n'avais plus eu de problème mais bon, je verrai bien ce que je ferai!!

si je peux trouver plus simple comme je le fais là même si c'est pas encore idéal, car passer sous BootCamp ou Parallels m'ennuie quand même un peu...

Microsft Office sortira bien pour les MacIntel, bon, encore bien un an à attendre, mais je crois que c'est ce qui semble le plus sage!


----------



## béber1 (11 Avril 2007)

normalement, la suite Office Mac 2008 devrait sortir avant la fin de cette année.
N'oublie pas aussi que, si tout va bien, il y a aussi le portage d'Open Office (pas NéoOffice) en Aqua OS X natif. Ce qui serait une petit révolution :rateau: 
Espérons que les développeurs tiennent leurs délais.

Finalement, si tout sort comme prévu, 2007 aura été un grand cru sur tout les plans.



> "oups pour le .doc, sous Parallels ou BootCamp, je peux tout simplement le glisser dans ma clé usb et le remettre sur la partie Mac OS ensuite non ?"


  tu peux tout aussi bien glisser/déposer ton fichier du bureau XP sur le bureau OS X. C'est plus court.
Cependant , au préalable de tous transferts, l'archivage en archive compréssée assure l'intégrité des données du fichiers original. Je passerai par un .zip pour les transferts XP/OSX puis envoi par Mail.
_Chui Têtu._


----------



## anneee (11 Avril 2007)

bonjour

je suis très intéressé par la manip expliquée par béber1, à savoir glisser/déposer un fichier depuis le bureau xp vers bureau mac os

j'ai essayé mon curseur va jusqu'au bureau mac mais les fichiers eux ne franchissent pas le bureau xp

je dois mal faire quelquechose

merci de m'en dire plus


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

anneee a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> je suis très intéressé par la manip expliquée par béber1, à savoir glisser/déposer un fichier depuis le bureau xp vers bureau mac os
> 
> ...



alors là vise l'ami Béber car moi j'ai pas encore parallels ni bootcamp alors ;-)
tu as compressé en fichier zip ?


----------



## anneee (11 Avril 2007)

non je n'ai pas compressé c'était juste un essai car l'astuce me faciliterait bien la vie

si j'ai bien compris la compression sert seulement à conserver l'intégrité des données mais moi ça coince bien avant car les données ne sont tout simplement pas déplacées

bon à suivre.......

ps clochelune je viens d'acheter un mb blanc en plus de mon imac: eh bien tu avais raison ce petit portable est vraiment chouette et en plus très puissant 

bonne soirée


----------



## shahtooh (11 Avril 2007)

anneee a dit:


> non je n'ai pas compressé c'était juste un essai car l'astuce me faciliterait bien la vie
> 
> si j'ai bien compris la compression sert seulement à conserver l'intégrité des données mais moi ça coince bien avant car les données ne sont tout simplement pas déplacées
> 
> ...



Je ne connais pas Parallels, mais je ne serais pas étonné que le glisser-déposer entre l'environnement Winbug et OS X soit une option à activer dans les préférences du logiciel.

Me trompé-je?


----------



## cerise8921 (11 Avril 2007)

J'ai parallels, et je n'ai pas eu à activer cette option, car elle a marché des la premiere fois.


----------



## shahtooh (11 Avril 2007)

cerise8921 a dit:


> J'ai parallels, et je n'ai pas eu à activer cette option, car elle a marché des la premiere fois.



Anneee, as-tu la dernière version de parallels?

Si je me souviens bien, le glisser-déposer n'était pas là dans les premières livraisons du logiciel.

(On va trouver...)


----------



## anneee (11 Avril 2007)

ma version est "build 1984" et date du 12/12/2006


----------



## shahtooh (11 Avril 2007)

anneee a dit:


> ma version est "build 1984" et date du 12/12/2006



Vérifie avec la fonction "Vérification Mise-à-Jour" dans le menu au nom de l'application (s'il s'appuie sur la config par défaut des menus).


----------



## cerise8921 (11 Avril 2007)

Voici ma version :


----------



## anneee (11 Avril 2007)

je viens de vérifier et j'ai trouvé une maj à télécharger 

je suis en train de la télécharger, je l'installe et je vous tiens au courant

merci pour votre aide


----------



## clochelune (11 Avril 2007)

anneee a dit:


> je viens de v&#233;rifier et j'ai trouv&#233; une maj &#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger
> 
> je suis en train de la t&#233;l&#233;charger, je l'installe et je vous tiens au courant
> 
> merci pour votre aide



ah super annee
et merci de vos aides cerise et shathooh (dis moi d'o&#249; te vienennt ces trois h&#226;ches ?)

moi je nage dans les grandes eaux n'ayant pas encore test&#233; parallels ni bootcamp
si je m'y mets je vous fais signe!!

annee, chouette pour MacBook
on se r&#233;gale avec
surtout qu'en plus tu as un iMac, ils  vont &#234;tre en compagnie ces petits!!

bonne soir&#233;e!

annee tu nous dis surtout si tu as bien r&#233;ussi par la suite!!


----------



## anneee (12 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous

et bien après avoir installé la maj je peux effectivement faire glisser/déposer d'un bureau à l'autre (de xp à macos mais aussi l'inverse)

je vous remercie tous pour vos conseils avisés


salutations


----------



## béber1 (12 Avril 2007)

Eh ben voil&#224;.
Bon, je vois que tout va au mieux  dans l'meilleur des Mondes. Vous avez su vous d&#233;brouiller comme des Grands
Tu n'as plus qu'&#224; te jeter toi aussi ma petite *Cloclo* dans le Monde Meeeerveilleuuuux de Bootcamp, ou Kamasoutresque de Parallels ou Crossover._(voir)_

C'est vrai que voir son Mac d&#233;marrer :mouais: sous XP la 1&#232;re fois, &#231;a fait...dr&#244;leu.
Je l'ai pas encore sur mon iMac, mais je l'ai fait pour Vero-ma-filleule. :hein: &#231;a m'a refroidi.

Mais non !  c'est super, on fait ce qu'on veut : truc sur Machin et machin sur truc, tu jettes &#231;a l&#224; ... Boum &#231;a fonctionne ! :rateau: Windows comme une simple application suppl&#233;mentaire : Woooaaaafffff :love:

*S&#233;rieux*
Bon, Shahtooh, je suis oblig&#233; de partir en vacances l&#224; _(pour 10 jours :love: )_, je te confie le Fort.
J'esp&#232;re que vous saurez tous vous tenir et que vous n'allez pas trop faire les pitres en mon absence. 
Si vous &#234;tes sage et surtout toi Clochelune  _(j'ai soudain un doute l&#224_, je vous ram&#232;nerai peut-&#234;tre quelques photos de tonton B&#233;ber sur la plage.  
 Mais il faudra bien me tenir ce Forum. Je compte sur vous?!! :mouais: _je passerai p't&#234;t dans un Cybercaf&#233; pour surveiller..._

Salut &#224; tous.


----------



## clochelune (12 Avril 2007)

eh eh:rateau:  moi aussi, dès samedi, je pars une semaine en Normandie avec mon chéri!:love: 
alors que tous ici tiennent bien le fort ;-)
bonnes vacances!!




béber1 a dit:


> Eh ben voilà.
> Bon, je vois que tout va au mieux  dans l'meilleur des Mondes. Vous avez su vous débrouiller comme des Grands
> Tu n'as plus qu'à te jeter toi aussi ma petite *Cloclo* dans le Monde Meeeerveilleuuuux de Bootcamp, ou Kamasoutresque de Parallels ou Crossover._(voir)_
> 
> ...


----------



## shahtooh (12 Avril 2007)

béber1 a dit:


> *Sérieux*
> Bon, Shahtooh, je suis obligé de partir en vacances là _(pour 10 jours :love: )_, je te confie le Fort.
> J'espère que vous saurez tous vous tenir et que vous n'allez pas trop faire les pitres en mon absence.
> Si vous êtes sage et surtout toi Clochelune  _(j'ai soudain un doute là)_, je vous ramènerai peut-être quelques photos de tonton Béber sur la plage.
> ...



MDR...

Ok, Béber, je veillerai sur tes ouailles... 

Je peux punir, le cas échéant?

    :rose:


----------



## shahtooh (12 Avril 2007)

anneee a dit:


> après avoir installé la maj je peux effectivement faire glisser/déposer d'un bureau à l'autre (de xp à macos mais aussi l'inverse)



Fantastique.

Comme quoi, ma mémoire n'est pas si brouillée!


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2007)

je rentre de vacances et vous envoie un tr&#232;s beau portrait de Normandie comme &#231;a B&#233;ber sera ravi de voir sa nouvelle filleule (bon c'est un essai, la pire capture avec photobooth)

MamaCass avait eu de plus belles photos, mais j'avais me rattrapper!

oh yep j'ai r&#233;ussi !!!!!!!!

j'ai lu un peu plus le fil comment poster vos photos et en fait merci au UB code &#224; prendre direct sur les photos post&#233;es sur la galerie (tr&#232;s simple pour cr&#233;er une galerie puisque j'y suis arriv&#233;e!)
et pour les flemmards qui ne savent pas trop r&#233;duire le format vous envoyer vos photos d'iPhoto via Mail en cochant l'option petit format et hop le tour est jou&#233; vos photos sont r&#233;duites &#224; environ 20 ko!
apr&#232;s je range dans un dossier cr&#233;&#233; expr&#232;s pos&#233; sur le bureau ainsi c'est super simple
on d&#233;pose ensuite sur la galerie des membres de MacG&#233;, puis de l&#224; on clique sur la photo, on copie-colle le UB code et hop on d&#233;pose dans le fil!!!

Je vais en profiter!!! Yep yep!!


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2007)

du coup en voici quelques unes


clochelune avec sa ni&#232;ce lors de son premier oui anniversaire 






mon compagnon s'exer&#231;ant &#224; la guitare en Normandie






le chat dans ses siestes royales avec lit &#224; baldaquin en Normandie!






le cimeti&#232;re am&#233;ricain de Colleville sur Mer (o&#249; nous &#233;tions h&#233;berg&#233;s, pas dans les tombes quand m&#234;me!) c'&#233;tait impressionant de voir ces presque dix mille tombes!!


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2007)

une amie (en attente de greffe cardiaque) m'a fait ce photophore o&#249; se devine un ha&#239;ku &#233;crit par un de mes amis






le ha&#239;ku dansant sur le photophore 

Avec la bougie qui se meurt
J'allume une autre bougie
Nous nous taisons tous les trois

Thierry Cazals (dans son recueil "Le rire des lucioles" aux &#233;ditions Opale)


th&#233; aux merveilles (&#231;a vient de ma grand-m&#232;re qui est d'originie anglaise et m'a fait go&#251;ter &#224; Lewis Carroll et Alice et ses merveilles!)





Le loir et le li&#232;vre
veillent dans la tasse &#224; th&#233;
pays des merveilles

Clochelune


----------



## MamaCass (24 Avril 2007)

Clochelune, tu devrais te cr&#233;e*r* un blog, un vrai 


 :rose:


edit : merci Pharmacos :love:


----------



## clochelune (24 Avril 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Clochelune, tu devrais te cr&#233;e*r* un blog, un vrai
> 
> 
> :rose:
> ...



j'ai un peu la femme MamaCass ;-) (heu la flemme pas la femme ni la flamme!)

en fait, mon blog sur MSN (je sais pas r&#233;jouissant mais j'avais pris le premier h&#233;bergeur gratuit qui m'&#233;tait tomb&#233; dessus &#224; l'&#233;poque) est tellement rempli et je ne le mets pas r&#233;guli&#232;rement &#224; jour, alors si j'en cr&#233;e un second (j'ai essay&#233; plusieurs tentatives mais bof! j'aurais voulu transf&#233;rer dans ce cas ce qui est d&#233;j&#224; sur MSN) je voudrais surtout pouvoir bien d&#233;poser les photos pour accompagner textes ou po&#232;mes ou l&#233;gendes...

l&#224; j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; m'amuser avec Pages d'iWork 06 &#224; faire photos et textes m&#234;l&#233;s, &#231;a me plait bien... sans doute plus tard parviendrai-je &#224; les mettre en ligne mais c'est pas encore gagn&#233;, je reste une tortue doubl&#233;e d'un escargot et d'un chat &#224; la sieste!!

en plus j'ai surtout envie de partager avec vous (et un autre forum), apr&#232;s y'a le site de po&#233;sie donc &#231;a va aussi! mais pas de photos persos dans ce site fait en &#233;quipe)

bises &#224; toi ma grande!


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous

je tente depuis hier d'installer BootCamp
et je ne sais pas quel cd utiliser pour XP
sous mon Asus j'ai windows XP sp2 mais pas dans les cd du pack, il doit &#234;tre directement install&#233; dans le portable
sinon j'ai works 8 et tout un tas d'autres CD ne ressemblant pas &#224; XP sp2
puis-je graver XP sp2 directement depuis mon Asus puisque j'ai bien une licence l&#233;gale (avec emballage etc mais impossible de savoir quel CD utiliser, peut-&#234;tre est-il int&#233;gr&#233; directement dans l'Asus)

bref, je suis carr&#233;ment perdue l&#224;-dedans!
je ne me sers plus de mon Asus achet&#233; il y a un an et demi environ, alors autant que j'utilise XP sp2 pour mon MacBook

j'ai bien un prospectus "guide de d&#233;marrage rapide" avec windows xp edition familiale (version 2002) mais j'y comprends rien au monde du PC!!
je pense en fait que windows XP sp2 a &#233;t&#233; directement inclus dans l'Asus, sans cdrom puisqu'il est dt "si vous avez un cdrom windows XP2" alors bref, vais peut-&#234;tre &#234;tre oblig&#233; d'attendre L&#233;opard

mais pour Parallels, quand on l'ach&#232;te et l'installe, a-t-on aussi besoin d'installer un cdrom windows XP ou est-il inclus dans Parallels?

c'est tr&#232;s confus tout &#231;a pour moi (je voudrais installer windows pour quand m&#234;me profiter des offres de VOD ou de Word sous windows (qui j'esp&#232;re plantera moins)

j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; BootCamp, je sais que dans le dossier utilitaires, se retouvant dans "application" il y a l'assistant de lancement pour BootCamp mais si je n'ai pas le cdrom de windows XP sp2 (alors que quand m&#234;me j'ai mon Asus et il est install&#233; dessus!) ben sais pas comment me d&#233;brouiller!!

si z'avez des solutions simples!! (m&#234;me si je suis membre &#233;mrite je reste d&#233;butante dans Mac OS X (et en informatique en g&#233;n&#233;ral)

voil&#224; comment se prendre la t&#234;te &#224; vouloir mettre windows sous Mac OS X (quand tout reste si simple sous mon MacBook)
mais je ne veux pas rallumer mon Asus et je pr&#233;f&#232;re voir les films sur mon Macbook!!! du coup la VOD m'arrangerai pas mal, en plus je sais que c'est possible et plaf, suis encore perdue dans ces d&#233;dales informatiques!


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

solution la plus simple : va acheter un windows xp sp2.
légalement parlant, il ne me semble pas que tu aies le droit d'utiliser un windows déjà en place sur un PC, même si tu ne l'utilises plus. Il faudrait que ton PC soit en pièces détachées dans une décharge pour ça 

D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu un windows "spécifique" à une machine puisse fonctionner... Je dis, ça, c'est juste une interrogation.


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

En effet, la version fournit avec ton ASUS est une version OEM sp&#233;cifique (pilotes etc...) &#224; ton ASUS.

Un windows = une machine (ici ton pc)

Donc tu n'as pas le choix que d'aller une version compl&#232;te de Windows (attention &#224; ton porte monnaie)

Au fait, tu veux faire quoi avec Windows ? :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> solution la plus simple : va acheter un windows xp sp2.
> l&#233;galement parlant, il ne me semble pas que tu aies le droit d'utiliser un windows d&#233;j&#224; en place sur un PC, m&#234;me si tu ne l'utilises plus. Il faudrait que ton PC soit en pi&#232;ces d&#233;tach&#233;es dans une d&#233;charge pour &#231;a
> 
> D'ailleurs, je ne pense pas qu un windows "sp&#233;cifique" &#224; une machine puisse fonctionner... Je dis, &#231;a, c'est juste une interrogation.



ben alors j'attendrai la sortie de L&#233;opard 
je me demandais aussi comment &#231;a se passait tout &#231;a
comme je n'ai pas envie de m'emb&#234;ter avec tout un tas de trucs ni d'acheter XP 2 j'utiliserai l'Asus (super lent &#224; d&#233;marrer, batterie &#224; plat!)  pour regarder la VOD de temps &#224; autre et voil&#224;!!

edit merci MamaCass!
je n'ach&#232;terai s&#251;rement pas XP 2, je pr&#233;f&#232;re attendre L&#233;opard ;-)
je souhaitais juste regarder de la VOD (pas encore dispo sous Mac OS X) et j'aurais aim&#233; utilser Word sous windows le mien plantant beaucoup (comme pas optimis&#233; en UB rosetta est pas encore au top)
de toute fa&#231;on, les probl&#232;mes ne viennent qu'avec windows, sous Mac, avec Pages par exemple, tout va bien
mais pas tr&#232;s pratique pour un partage de fichiers que tous peuvent lire (certains n'ont pas m&#234;me acrobate reader!)

bizarre, ma m&#232;re elle peut lire mes documents sous pages sans soucis depuis son PC (et sous PDF bien s&#251;r)
bref j'enregistre sous word donc pour mon &#233;quipe de po&#233;sie (et parfous sous pdf quand m&#234;me)

puis question finances, je viens de commander une imprimante Canon multifonction (la Canon PIXMA MP510 &#224; 119 euros sur Amazon) pour imprimer mes documents, les fourn&#233;es de po&#233;sie d'une quarantaine de pages, des pages de m&#233;moire, textes d'amis etc... &#231;a me manquait de ne plus avoir d'imprimante (je pourrai imprimer des photos aussi!)
je commande bien souvent chez Amazon qui &#224; partir de 50 euros pour les consommables ne fait pas payer de frais d'envoi contrairement &#224; la Fnac 
 (pour les livres c'est gratuit et cd ou dvd frais d'envoi gratuits &#224; partir de 20 euros)  de plus chez Amazon quand les profuits sont en stock la livraison est d'une rapidit&#233; exemplaire
 j'avais command&#233; il y a bien six mois une sation d'accueil altec lansing inMotion  pour mon iPod et elle arrivait le lendemain
 je devrais recevoir aujourd'hui un casque Sennheiser - CX300 (en blanc) pour mon iPod photo qui refonctionne &#224; merveille


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

Par quel biais regarde tu la VOD ?


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Par quel biais regarde tu la VOD ?



directement sur l'ordinateur (je crois qu'avec la freebox et surtout quand tu est en offre d&#233;group&#233;e tu peux brancher ta t&#233;l&#233; et voir la VOD dessus... sur Orange ils font un truc mais pour PC et je n'avais pas envie car c'&#233;tait bien cher pour acheter les plug and play reliant livebox, boitier et TV)


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

ha par exemple, je sais qu'il me reste un cdrom windows XP d'un ancien PC &#224; la casse
il n'a pas SP 2 en revanche
pourrai-je dans ce cas mettre ce vieux cdrom et t&#233;l&#233;charger SP2 pour ensuite pouvoir utiliser BootCamp ?

mon abonnement Orange prend fin en juillet

MamaCass qu'en est-il de la VOD via Free sous Mac OS X ?
car si &#231;a fonctionne je peux attendre et ne pas utiliser BootCamp


----------



## elKBron (9 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ha par exemple, je sais qu'il me reste un cdrom windows XP d'un ancien PC &#224; la casse
> il n'a pas SP 2 en revanche
> pourrai-je dans ce cas mettre ce vieux cdrom et t&#233;l&#233;charger SP2 pour ensuite pouvoir utiliser BootCamp ?


non, tu ne poyurras pas. il te faut imp&#233;rativement une sp2 de base


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> non, tu ne poyurras pas. il te faut imp&#233;rativement une sp2 de base



alors j'attendrai ;-) au fond je ne suis pas si press&#233;e que &#231;a d'installer windows XP SP2 sous Mac OS X je pr&#233;f&#232;re que L&#233;opard soit bien r&#244;d&#233; (en plus je ne saurai comment partionner BootCamp actuellement avec mon DD de 80 et au moins 40 ou 50 Go utilis&#233;s depuis janvier)
j'attendrai donc 
- soit juillet, la fin de ma premi&#232;re ann&#233;e sous la LiveBox Orange pour me tourner vers l'offre d&#233;group&#233;e de Free o&#249; la VOD semble fonctionner sous Mac OS X &#233;galement (MamaCass tiens-moi au courant quand tu pourras!)
- soit octobre avec L&#233;opard (mais l&#224; j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'y aura pas besoin de mettre &#233;galement un cdrom d'XP sp2!!)


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

A mon avis, m&#234;me avec L&#233;opard, il faudra Windows XP SP2... 

Pas &#224; cause d'Apple, mais cela est d&#251; au fait que Windows dans sa version XP SP2 est plus fiable, enfin je pense que c'est la limite qu'apple a mis 

Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233; la VOD avec Free (va voir sur le post d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Free)


----------



## clochelune (9 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> A mon avis, m&#234;me avec L&#233;opard, il faudra Windows XP SP2...
> 
> Pas &#224; cause d'Apple, mais cela est d&#251; au fait que Windows dans sa version XP SP2 est plus fiable, enfin je pense que c'est la limite qu'apple a mis
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore essay&#233; la VOD avec Free (va voir sur le post d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Free)



mais L&#233;opard ne devrait-il pas inclure XP SP2 ou en tout cas une version de BootCamp directement utilisable sans avoir &#224; passer par un cdrom externe ? 

en tout cas c'est bon, ma m&#232;re &#224; son boulot (CEA de Saclay avec plein d'informaticiens mais la plupart sous PC) a trouv&#233; quelqu'un &#224; qui il restait un cdrom XP SP2 (la plupart passent sous vista) 
du coup, hop, je vais tester d&#232;s demain (car absente ce soir!!)

oui en fait pour free c'est la t&#233;l&#233; et TNT je pense que tu peux voir via le boitier qu'ils donnent avec l'abonnement...
je vais voir le post!


----------



## MamaCass (9 Mai 2007)

L&#233;opard int&#233;grera BootCamp certes, mais jamais Windows :affraid: :affraid:

Et tu imagines, le prix de L&#233;opard si Windows &#233;tait int&#233;gr&#233; ?   

Ah non non non pas possible &#231;a... et heureusement pour notre pomme !


----------



## shahtooh (9 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> (...)



sympa ton site, MamaCass. 

 

Je l'ai envoyé en lien à un switcher, ça me fait quelques vacances!


----------



## clochelune (10 Mai 2007)

*L&#233;opard int&#233;grera BootCamp certes, mais jamais Windows* :affraid: :affraid:

oui c'est vrai!
je crois d'ailleurs qu'on ralerait tous!
je veux juste tenter l'essai mais ne suis pas certaine de le garder par la suite
&#231;a y est, ma m&#232;re m'a rapport&#233; la licence avec windows XP SP2
 et quelqu'un de sa boite sous MacBook IntelCore2Duo est pr&#234;t &#224; tout m'expliquer 
(la plupart sont sous PC mais quelques uns choisissent les Mac donc &#231;a aide aussi!!)

j'attends l'arriv&#233;e de mon imprimante pour imprimer les 22 pages de l'assistant BootCamp et je commencerai &#231;a ce W-E!


----------



## NightWalker (10 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ça y est, ma mère m'a rapporté la licence avec windows XP SP2



Attention, il faut quand même que ce soit une licence complète. Si c'est une version qui est déjà installée sur une autre machine, il faut d'abord contacter Microsoft pour desactiver "l'activation" sur l'autre machine. Sinon, ça ne marchera pas...


----------



## clochelune (10 Mai 2007)

alors finalement j'ai install&#233; BootCamp (en ne mettant que 10 Go puisque c'est un essai, ensuite si j'ai besoin de davantage je verrai bien! mais si j'avais mis 20 Go il ne m'en serait rest&#233; que 5 sur Mac OS X)

et hop voil&#224; que j'ai encore du souci avec internet, jamais simple &#224; param&#233;trer alors que sous Mac OS X c'est un jeu d'enfant!
du coup je suis vite retourn&#233;e sous OS X

ensuite pour revenir sur XP faut-il cliquer sur le disque dur pos&#233; sur le finder ?

bonne journ&#233;e!

PS finalement quand L&#233;opard sortira je verrai bien un iMac 24 o&#249; l&#224; j'aurai de l'espace pour les deux syst&#232;mes et MacBook ne garderait plus qu'OS X pour plus de s&#251;ret&#233;!


----------



## MamaCass (10 Mai 2007)

Prends bien en compte la remarque de NightWalker, sinon c'est ill&#233;gal 

Pour choisir Mac OS X ou Windows, il faut red&#233;marrer et appuyer sur ALT.

Sinon pour que ton Macbook d&#233;marre automatiquement sur Mac OS X, va dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes > d&#233;marrage et choisis Mac OS X.


----------



## clochelune (10 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Prends bien en compte la remarque de NightWalker, sinon c'est ill&#233;gal
> 
> Pour choisir Mac OS X ou Windows, il faut red&#233;marrer et appuyer sur ALT.
> 
> Sinon pour que ton Macbook d&#233;marre automatiquement sur Mac OS X, va dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;mes > d&#233;marrage et choisis Mac OS X.



la licence est compl&#232;te et l&#233;gale, fournie avec le cd de windows XP SP2 (puisque certains sont pass&#233;s de windows &#224; vista windows XP &#233;tait donc totalement d&#233;sactiv&#233; sur leurs ordinateurs)!
windows fonctionne sous mon MacBook
en red&#233;marrant pas de soucis &#231;a revient sous Mac OS X

j'ai encore pas mal du choses &#224; voir et param&#233;trer sous windows XP mais je verrai plus tard!

edit :

*Pour choisir Mac OS X ou Windows, il faut red&#233;marrer et appuyer sur ALT.*

merci MamaCass pour l'indication!


----------



## clochelune (10 Mai 2007)

et yep !!!  je viens de recevoir mon casque intra auriculaire Sennheiser - CX300 en blanc pour mon iPod photo 30 Go (blanc aussi)


----------



## clochelune (11 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et yep !!!  je viens de recevoir mon casque intra auriculaire Sennheiser - CX300 en blanc pour mon iPod photo 30 Go (blanc aussi)



bon je ne suis pas trop convaincue par le casque, enfin je crois quand m&#234;me moins entendre les bruits ambiants mais j'ai du mal avec les fils asym&#233;triques &#224; droite et &#224; gauche! bref, je verrai quand je partirai sur Nantes mardi ce que &#231;a donne!

sinon, je ne suis pas retourn&#233;e sur XP, il faut que je prenne le temps de param&#233;trer internet dessus alors que c'est si simple avec Mac OS X!

sinon, l'Asus portable va enfin aller chez ma m&#232;re, son ordi comence vraiment &#224; fatiguer!
dans sa boite ils vont le lui r&#233;installer proprement (car aucune envie de le faire moi-m&#234;me) et apr&#232;s je tenterai de la relier &#224; ma connexion internet (il a le WIFI int&#233;gr&#233; mais j'ai jamais test&#233; dessus! avec MacBook et l'AirPort c'est si simple!!)
j'aurais s&#251;rement besoin de vos aides pour la relier en WIFI (j'irai lire les divers topics avant!)

plus tard j'esp&#232;re qu'elle optera pour un iMac quand elle sera &#224; la retraite!
comme elle a quand m&#234;me bien appr&#233;ci&#233; mon MacBook!


----------



## clochelune (19 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> puis question finances, je viens de commander une imprimante Canon multifonction (la Canon PIXMA MP510 &#224; 119 euros sur Amazon) pour imprimer mes documents, les fourn&#233;es de po&#233;sie d'une quarantaine de pages, des pages de m&#233;moire, textes d'amis etc... &#231;a me manquait de ne plus avoir d'imprimante (je pourrai imprimer des photos aussi!)
> (...)
> je devrais recevoir aujourd'hui un casque Sennheiser - CX300 (en blanc) pour mon iPod photo qui refonctionne &#224; merveille




le casque finalement est pas mal lors d'un voyage en voiture, j'ai pu me reposer sans entendre le bruit de l'autoroute
et dans mes attentes lorsque je suis en hospi de jour &#224; l'HEGP &#231;a me permet aussi d'&#233;viter les bruits ambiants (j'aime moins le casque non sym&#233;trique au niveau des fils mais bon!)

j'ai aussi re&#231;u mon imprimante canon, carton &#233;norme, imprimante assez &#233;paisse mais tr&#232;s beau rendu des couleurs, elle s'installe tr&#232;s facilement sur mon MacBook Core2Duo (je n'ai pas pris l'option BlueTooth en plus ne l'ayant pas vue sur Amazon ni sur la Fnac... mais j'ai une offre pour une garantie gratuite de trois ans au lieu d'un an, je vais en profiter je sens!)

l&#224;, j'ai une envie de l'elgato eyeTv mais j'h&#233;site entre l'hybrid et le diversity
sachant que sur l'hybrid si un jour je m'abonne &#224; canal satellite je devrais pouvoir enregistrer les films et pas sur la diversity qui a l'avantage de capter partout la TNT (alors que l'hybrid est TNT et anaologique) et aussi permet d'enregistrer un film tout en en voyant un autre (et voir deux films simultan&#233;ment!)

si z'avez des i&#233;es et suggestions sur ces deux mod&#232;les, je suis preneuse!


bonne nuit!


----------



## clochelune (20 Mai 2007)

j'ai finalement opt&#233; pour le eyeTV diversity (comme je n'ai pas d'abonnement payant via c&#226;ble ou num&#233;rique et que je ne regarde plus la TV analogique), ses options premettant d'enregistrer tout en regardant une autre cha&#238;ne ou m&#234;me d'enregistrer deux &#233;missions en m&#234;me temps ou deux voir deux &#233;missions en simultan&#233; me semblent vraiment int&#233;ressantes, et c'est un des plus r&#233;cents tuner TNT fourni par Elgato il me semble

c'est ma premi&#232;re commande via l'apple store!
y'a plus qu'&#224; attendre!!

je r&#234;vais d'un enregistreur num&#233;rique depuis pas mal de temps et cette petit cl&#233; usb r&#233;cepteur et enregistreur TNT me semble vraiment int&#233;ressante (les commentaires sur &#224;  vos macs m'ont assez convaincue)
surtout &#231;a me semble simple d'emploi et le fait de pouvoir retirer pub m&#233;t&#233;o etc est vraiment bien pens&#233;!
mon lecteur superdrive va peut-&#234;tre enfin me servir (je n'ai rien enregistr&#233; encore sur DVDRom)

si plus tard je me prends l'iMac24, &#231;a sera super pour voir la TV et j'aurai un disque dur plus cons&#233;quent (je sens que je craquerai quelques mois apr&#232;s la sortie de L&#233;opard pour un iMac 24 (j'attendrai la revB quand m&#234;me!) mon MacBook se sentira moin solitaire ;-)


----------



## clochelune (21 Mai 2007)

woua, ma commande (pass&#233;e hier, dimanche) via l'Apple Store a &#233;t&#233; exp&#233;di&#233;e d&#232;s aujourd'hui pour l'Elgato eyeTV diversity
elle devrait arriver vers le 24 mai par chez moi!
ah j'ai h&#226;te!!!

si &#231;a se passe aussi bien que pr&#233;vu, l'iMac24 passera aussi via l'AppleStore!


----------



## MamaCass (21 Mai 2007)

Alors tu es d&#233;cid&#233;e pour l'iMac 24 ? :love:


----------



## thecrow (21 Mai 2007)

J'espère que tu nous feras un petit compte rendu ce cette clé TV... Ca m'interesse aussi


----------



## clochelune (21 Mai 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> J'espère que tu nous feras un petit compte rendu ce cette clé TV... Ca m'interesse aussi



pas de soucis pour le compte rendu TheCrow ;-)

et oui MamaCass, je me dis qu'au lieu d'acheter un écran externe puis ensuite Léopard, autant laisser Tiger sur MacBook et l'accompagner avec un bel iMac 24 pouces quand Léopard sera de sortie!!

en plus la TV sur un iMac 24 ça doit donner ;-)
 (et là j'espère que mon compagnon sera conquis! je le mettrai devant le fait accompli de toute façon!!)

j'ai choppé le bon virus Mac (son seul défaut: les trous dans le porte-monnaie!)


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

wow ;-)
le livreur de la TNT vient de m'appeler pour me livrer aujourd'hui mon eyeTV!
suis bluff&#233;e!
le temps qu'il cherche o&#249; est mon appart dans Gif sur Yvette et il sonne!

je vous tiens au courant!!

mais chapeau la rapidit&#233; en tout cas!

ils pr&#233;voyaient l'envoi le 24, on est le 22 et c'est parti le 21 (command&#233; un dimanhe 20 mai jour non ouvrable!)

alors l&#224;!!

mes impressions tout bient&#244;t!

edit &#224; 11h &#231;a y est je suis livr&#233;e (comme beaucoup il a eu vraiment du mal &#224; trouver mon immeuble)
j'ai pas encore ouvert le colis!!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

pfiou pour le moment aucune cha&#238;ne n'est reconnue
pourtant il a tourn&#233; longtemps pour l'installation automatique des cha&#238;nes...
je reverrai tout &#224; l'heure pourquoi &#231;a ne veut pas fonctionner!!

l'installation semble pourtant simple, alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'&#233;met aucun signal quand j'ai bien activ&#233; ma cl&#233; (sans mettre les - juste les chiffes et lettres &#224; la suite)

bref, suis en pannse pour le moment!


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

utilises tu l antenne fournie ou bien es tu branchée sur la prise d antenne murale de ton appartement ?
chez moi, l antenne fournie ne sert à rien. 
il ne faut pas non plus oublier que si l'installation de l antenne de toit est trop vétuste, le signal recu est merdique, donc la tv sur le mac, bofbof... c est mon cas...


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> utilises tu l antenne fournie ou bien es tu branch&#233;e sur la prise d antenne murale de ton appartement ?
> chez moi, l antenne fournie ne sert &#224; rien.
> il ne faut pas non plus oublier que si l'installation de l antenne de toit est trop v&#233;tuste, le signal recu est merdique, donc la tv sur le mac, bofbof... c est mon cas...



j'utilise les deux antennes fournies (dans elgato diversity ils disent qu'on re&#231;oit la TNT dans les z&#244;nes m&#234;me faiblement pourvues)
et chez moi la TV avait la TNT incluse &#224; l'achat et &#231;a fonctionne (sans l'avoir reli&#233;e au toiit de l'appartement)

donc je ne sais pas trop pourquoi aucun signal n'est reconnu sur mon MacBook sachant que la TNT sur ma TV fonctionne parfaitement

la cl&#233; d'activation je l'ai remise deux fois (sans les tirets ni les espaces juste les lettres en majuscule et les chiffres) et j'ai suivi les indications
la t&#233;l&#233;commande appara&#238;t &#224; l'&#233;cran avec le tout mais aucun signal

&#231;a marche sur port USB 2
le MacBook a bien ce port USB 2 ?

merci de vos aides


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

tu effectues une recherche simple ou approfondie ?


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> tu effectues une recherche simple ou approfondie ?



j'ai d'abord fait recherche automatique

puis enuite j'ai coché la recherche approfondie et ça mettait plus longtemps mais toujours aucun signal disponible, aucune chaîne...

y'a sûrement quelque chose que j'ai loupé!


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

Oui tes ports USB sont bien en USB2


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Oui tes ports USB sont bien en USB2



bon c'est d&#233;j&#224; &#231;a ;-)

je vaisred&#233;marrer mon MacBook rebancher la cl&#233; et voir!
sinon je retente l'installation

(car j'ai bien l'interface je peux aller dans otpions etc et c'est vrai que c'est bien fichu mais aucune cha&#238;ne n'est disponible, je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi puisque dans le salon la TNT int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; la TV fonctionne parfaitement!)


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

Si tu r&#233;installes, pense &#224; bien tout d&#233;sinstaller avant


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

et n oublies pas de faire une maj de ton soft elgato, au cas ou il y en aurait une qui trainerait...


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> et n oublies pas de faire une maj de ton soft elgato, au cas ou il y en aurait une qui trainerait...



Je confirme, fais bien la mise-à-jour d'EyeTV car la dernière màj de QuickTime empêchait la lecture des chaînes (j'ai l'eyeTV 250).


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Je confirme, fais bien la mise-&#224;-jour d'EyeTV car la derni&#232;re m&#224;j de QuickTime emp&#234;chait la lecture des cha&#238;nes (j'ai l'eyeTV 250).



j'avais bien fait la mise &#224; jour
mais toujours aucun signal!!

dans la cl&#233; d'activation j'ai bien fait de ne pas inclure les tirets (logiquementon n'a jamais &#224; les mettre!) ?
je ne comprends pas pourquoi &#231;a ne fonctionne pas
je vais devoir le renvoyer sans doute, dommage!

grrrrrr! ils me f&#233;licitent de la bonne configuration d'eyeTv
mais toujours aucune cha&#238;ne de trouv&#233;e (j'avais relanc&#233; le r&#233;glage aprofondi pourtant qui met une petite heure!)

bon je sens que je vais devoir laisser tomber, mais je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe... et &#231;a m'&#233;nerve!!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

pendant que j'y suis :

j'ai voulu d&#233;sinstaller skype dont je ne me sers pas, je l'ai donc retir&#233; du dossier application pour le glisser dans ma corbeille
mais &#224; chaque fois que je rallume mon MacBook Skype s'ouvre en m&#234;me temps...
o&#249; dois-je aller pour supprimer tous ses composants ?

bon sinon, logiquement on ne met pas les tirets dans la cl&#233; d'activation... comment avez-vous fait ?
je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il ne trouve aucune cha&#238;ne!!!!

sinon, je vais tenter le support d'elgato s'il est joignable
ou appeler apple store pour leur renvoyer le produit...

GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! pourtant c'est con&#231;u pour les Macs, &#231;a devrait fonctionner!!


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> pendant que j'y suis :
> 
> j'ai voulu désinstaller skype dont je ne me sers pas, je l'ai donc retiré du dossier application pour le glisser dans ma corbeille
> mais à chaque fois que je rallume mon MacBook Skype s'ouvre en même temps...
> où dois-je aller pour supprimer tous ses composants ?



Préférences système > Comptes > Ouverture et là tu sélectionnes l'élément skype et tu cliques sur le petit "-" pour le supprimer.



clochelune a dit:


> bon sinon, logiquement on ne met pas les tirets dans la clé d'activation... comment avez-vous fait ?
> je ne comprends vraiment pas pourquoi il ne trouve aucune chaîne!!!!
> 
> sinon, je vais tenter le support d'elgato s'il est joignable
> ...



C'est pourquoi je préfère le câble.

Peux-tu nous mettre l'image de tes préférences eyeTV stp?


----------



## MamaCass (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> sinon, je vais tenter le support d'elgato s'il est joignable
> ou appeler apple store pour leur renvoyer le produit...
> 
> GRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!! pourtant c'est conçu pour les Macs, ça devrait fonctionner!!



Tu vas pas le renvoyer déjà, faut chercher un peu.

Je n'ai malheureusement pas ce type de matériel, je peux pas t'aider :rose::rose:

Mais  tu es entre de bonnes mains avec shahtooh


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me > Comptes > Ouverture et l&#224; tu s&#233;lectionnes l'&#233;l&#233;ment skype et tu cliques sur le petit "-" pour le supprimer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dans g&#233;n&#233;ral j'ai : 

lancer eyeTV quand le p&#233;riph&#233;rique est branch&#233;
toujours ouvrir la t&#233;l&#233;vision en direct lors du lancement
v&#233;rifier les mises &#224; jours automatiquement

(les trois sont coch&#233;s)

format d'exportation pour iPod (mais &#231;a ne m'int&#233;resse pas n'ayant pas d'iPod vid&#233;o)

Meilleur (640x480 H.264


afficher les informations du programme apr&#232;s changement de cha&#238;nes

pendant 4 secondes

reset des avertissements (r&#233;affiche tous les messages. Ne plus afficher)

dans enregistrement

emplacement de l'archive d'eyeTv

/Utilisateurs/clochelune/Documents

tampon de TV en direct

taille : 200 Mo (on peut changer)

prolonger les enreigstrements

d&#233;but 2 minutes avant l'horaire programm&#233;
fin 2 minutes apr&#232;s l'horaire programm&#233;

(que je changerai si &#231;a veut bien me trouver ces fichues cha&#238;nes!)

je passe les contr&#244;les (saut avec fl&#232;ches etc)

et le guide pour enregistrer via tvt france

affichage

overscan oui (on peut mettre non)

plein &#233;cran normal

d&#233;sentrelacer 
adapter aux mouvements

plein &#233;ran
lancer eyeTv en mode plein &#233;ran

son 
lire le son que eyeTv est en arri&#232;re plan
lire le son dans le dock

sortie son
hauts parleurs internes

mat&#233;riel

elgato
eyeTV diversity

(j'ai coch&#233; sur diversity et pas dual turner dans l'option qui suit)

encodage
aucune perte

signal
qualit&#233; signal 0&#37;
niveau signal 0%

quand je coche annoncer qualit&#233; signal j'ai le son tcha tcha ctha ctha mais rien d'autre
je l'ai d&#233;coch&#233; donc

rien dans le guide de programmes 
les cha&#238;nes  etc

dans cha&#238;nes j'ai coch&#233; france et ensuite ils me les mettent en DVB-T-SECAM

(peut-on choisir autre chose que ce format car je ne vois aucun autre choix, &#231;a doit &#234;tre la norme en france sans doute)

bref voil&#224; (je n'ai pas fait de capture car &#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; assez complexe du coup hop! je fais &#231;a manuellement)




merci pour l'aide

ce que je ne comprends pas c'est que l&#224; j'ai rentr&#233; &#224; nouveau la cl&#233; d'activation en mettant les tirets (mais que je les mette ou ne le mette pas il me dit toujours installation r&#233;ussie... pourtant sans aucune cha&#238;ne quand &#224; chaque fois je fais la relance des cha&#238;nes parfois automatique parfois automatique et aprofondie)

ah et dans infos (dans l'onglet mat&#233;riel)

ID du mat&#233;riel n/a
version mat&#233;rielle 1
version mat&#233;rielle 102.17


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

pour skype, (en compl&#233;ment de ce qui pr&#233;cede) tu fais une recherche dans spotlight de tous les fichiers qui contiennent le mot "skype", puis tu fais tout r&#233;v&#233;ler dans le finder et tu poubellises les fichiers les uns apres les autres. au moins, c est propre, il n y a plus de trace.
pour eyetv, joker...


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> pour skype, (en complément de ce qui précede) tu fais une recherche dans spotlight de tous les fichiers qui contiennent le mot "skype", puis tu fais tout révéler dans le finder et tu poubellises les fichiers les uns apres les autres. au moins, c est propre, il n y a plus de trace.
> pour eyetv, joker...



ok merci je verrai ça tout à l'heure ;-)


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ok merci je verrai ça tout à l'heure ;-)



Pour l'eyeTV, je te recommande tout désintaller.

Ensuite, tu vas télécharger la dernière mise-à-jour, car je me rappelle que le module de mise-à-jour intégré à eyeTV ne reconnaissait pas la dernière mise-à-jour comme une nouvelle version.

Pour la télécharger, cliques ICI.

Ensuite, tu réinstalles tout proprement.

Dis-nous quoi après coup.

 

(T'inquiète pas, ça va fonctionner!)


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Pour l'eyeTV, je te recommande tout d&#233;sintaller.
> 
> Ensuite, tu vas t&#233;l&#233;charger la derni&#232;re mise-&#224;-jour, car je me rappelle que le module de mise-&#224;-jour int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; eyeTV ne reconnaissait pas la derni&#232;re mise-&#224;-jour comme une nouvelle version.
> 
> ...



dis mois et pour la cl&#233; d'activation je mets aussi le tirets indiqu&#233;s ou que les chiffres et les lettres ?
(je ne comprends pas qu'il me dise &#224; chaque option, avec ou sans tierts, installation r&#233;ussie... et aucune cha&#238;ne)

j'avais r&#233;install&#233; une deuxi&#232;me fois la mise &#224; jour

donc je d&#233;sinatlle, la t&#233;l&#233;charge et ensuite installe le tout ?
car il me dit bien dans info que c'est la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour qui est prise en compte...
m&#234;me dans applications eyeTV 2.4

d&#233;sol&#233;e pour ces questions mais l&#224; je suis paum&#233;e!


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> dis mois et pour la clé d'activation je mets aussi le tirets indiqués ou que les chiffres et les lettres ?
> (je ne comprends pas qu'il me dise à chaque option, avec ou sans tierts, installation réussie... et aucune chaîne)
> 
> j'avais réinstallé une deuxième fois la mise à jour
> ...



Pour la clef d'activation, je ne sais plus en fait. Si c'est un champ ouvert, tu mets les tirets. Si ce sont des petits champs au nombre de caractères limité, alors tu ne mets pas les tirets.

Pour la mise-à-jour, ce qui se passe est assez simple: étant donné qu'elle est toujours dénommée "2.4", eyeTV ne la reconnaît pas neuve quand il cherche sur le site. Mais quand tu regardes la "build", tu te rends compte qu'elle est différente de la mise-à-jour "automatique".

Donc ce que je te recommande de faire, c'est d'effacer ce que tu as installé (l'application, les préférences elgato eyetv), puis de télécharger la toute dernière version ICI. Cela fait, tu lances l'installation de la dernière version, et avec un peu de chance, le problème devrait être réglé.


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Pour la clef d'activation, je ne sais plus en fait. Si c'est un champ ouvert, tu mets les tirets. Si ce sont des petits champs au nombre de caract&#232;res limit&#233;, alors tu ne mets pas les tirets.
> 
> Pour la mise-&#224;-jour, ce qui se passe est assez simple: &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'elle est toujours d&#233;nomm&#233;e "2.4", eyeTV ne la reconna&#238;t pas neuve quand il cherche sur le site. Mais quand tu regardes la "build", tu te rends compte qu'elle est diff&#233;rente de la mise-&#224;-jour "automatique".
> 
> Donc ce que je te recommande de faire, c'est d'effacer ce que tu as install&#233; (l'application, les pr&#233;f&#233;rences elgato eyetv), puis de t&#233;l&#233;charger la toute derni&#232;re version ICI. Cela fait, tu lances l'installation de la derni&#232;re version, et avec un peu de chance, le probl&#232;me devrait &#234;tre r&#233;gl&#233;.



ok je vais faire &#231;a tout &#224; l'heure, je pause un peu
d&#233;j&#224; j'en ai profit&#233; pour retirer skype et je pense faire un peu de nettoyage
spotlight que je n'avais pas encore utilis&#233; est bien pratique!

je m'y remets en faisant exactement comme tu me dis, en laissant les tirets dans la cl&#233; puisque ce sont diverses suites coupl&#233;s de chiffres et de lettres...

on verra bien ;-)

je vous tiens au courant tout &#224; l'heure!

et merci encore! on est toujours soutenu ici!

au fait, z'avez pas crois&#233; B&#233;ber ? le parrain de tous les switchers!
il partait en vacances quelques jours mais apr&#232;s pfuit! j'esp&#232;re que c'est juste du boulot et rien de m&#233;chant et on a aussi parmoment des besoins de reculs sur les forums (je connais &#231;a fr&#233;quentant les forums depuis 1999, depuis ma premi&#232;re connexion &#224; internet quoi)!

merci pour la belle rel&#232;ve Shathooh (il te devra un coup &#224; boire!)


----------



## thecrow (22 Mai 2007)

Que vois-je? Clochelune en d&#233;tresse...

Je ne peux malheureusement rien faire pour toi &#224; part te donner un petit soutient &#233;crit sur MacG&#233;...

Je pense que si tu fais tout ce que shahtooh a dit, &#231;a ne devrait plus poser de probl&#232;me. En tout cas tiens nous au courant...



ps: j'ai eu la m&#234;me blague avec mon clavier souris logitech S530, il &#233;tait reconnu mais pas d'options possible sans avoir effectu&#233; la mise &#224; jour!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

thecrow a dit:


> Que vois-je? Clochelune en d&#233;tresse...
> 
> Je ne peux malheureusement rien faire pour toi &#224; part te donner un petit soutient &#233;crit sur MacG&#233;...
> 
> ...



merci TheCrow!
en tout cas, pour Skype, j'ai tout vir&#233;
sptoligth est super en effet
et le plus c'est qu'avec pomme N on ouvre une nouvelle fen&#234;tre et on sait o&#249; on en est
je vais virer de la m&#234;me mani&#232;re tout ce que j'avais install&#233; pour eyeTV et je recommencerai en suivant les indications donn&#233;es par Shahtooh

y'a pas de raison que &#231;a ne fonctionne pas puisque ma TV capte la TNT (je voudrais pouvoir la capter en vacances, car Macbook va partir en Bretagne bien s&#251;r!)

mais spotlight est super!!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

oups une personne qui s'occupe du site Mac et Video (et fonctionnait avec eyeTV et miglia) me dit de brancher le cl&#233; sur l'antenne de ma TV pour voir si c'est la cl&#233; ou les antennes fournies par Elgato ne marcheraient pas

mais l'antenne de ma TV, o&#249; elle est ????

c'est une t&#233;l&#233; LCD sans antenne visible...

je vais plut&#244;t retenter la solution de shahtooh en attendant!

(en tout cas &#231;a y est je suis bel et bien d&#233;barass&#233;e de skype et j'ai fait pareil pour elgato eyeTV je suis pass&#233;e par spootlight pour retirer tous les composants)


----------



## omni (22 Mai 2007)

Ta t&#233;l&#233; doit avoir deux cables :
1) pour l'alimentation qui va &#224; la prise &#233;lectriqque,
2)un pour l'antenne (il est g&#233;n&#233;ralement blanc) qui va &#224; une prise murale qui n'a pas la forme d'une prise &#233;lectrique ...
Regarde bien car effectivement le test propos&#233; pour l'antenne me para&#238;t judicieux. Au moins tu sauras de suite si c'est un probl&#232;me d'installation ou un probl&#232;me d'antenne.

Bonne recherhe.


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

omni a dit:


> Ta t&#233;l&#233; doit avoir deux cables :
> 1) pour l'alimentation qui va &#224; la prise &#233;lectriqque,
> 2)un pour l'antenne (il est g&#233;n&#233;ralement blanc) qui va &#224; une prise murale qui n'a pas la forme d'une prise &#233;lectrique ...
> Regarde bien car effectivement le test propos&#233; pour l'antenne me para&#238;t judicieux. Au moins tu sauras de suite si c'est un probl&#232;me d'installation ou un probl&#232;me d'antenne.
> ...



je refais d&#233;j&#224; l'installation propos&#233;e par shahtooh puis ensuite, si toujours rien, j'emm&#232;ne MacBook au salon et &#231;a y est, j'ai vu ce qui me parait &#234;tre un c&#226;ble blanc

donc je ferai l'essai!

edit toujours rien &#224; partir de la derni&#232;re version
l&#224; je refais recherche aprofondie des cha&#238;nes
sinon je brancherai la cl&#233; sur mon antenne TV pour voir! maisil doit y avoir un souci quelque part car j'ai  tout fait correctement, j'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; proprement et r&#233;install&#233; et j'en suis toujours au m&#234;me point!

alors que le eyeTV diversity est prim&#233;e!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

bon &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas
donc m&#234;me si je la branche &#224; mon antenne TV (je ne l'ai pas vue) &#231;a ne me servira pa s&#224; grand chose puisque ce que je voulais c'est voir la t&#233;l&#233; sur le portable

du coup, je sens que je vais renvoyer le produit!!
les antennes ne doivent pas &#234;tre encore au point!

car j'ai vraiment r&#233;install&#233; plus d'une fois en tentant ausi &#224; partir de la derni&#232;re version via le lien donn&#233;, et c'est toujours le m&#234;me refus
probl&#232;me d'antenne j'imagine

du coup, je renvoie le produit et tant pis, je verrai une autre fois!!
enfin j'attends un jour ou deux mais je veux pouvoir b&#233;n&#233;ficier de mon droit de r&#233;tractation

bonne soir&#233;e! 
et dommage!! je me demande si c'est vraiment au point tout &#231;a!


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> et dommage!! je me demande si c'est vraiment au point tout ça!



Oui, dommage parce que c'est vraiment agréable.

Bon, si je récapitule:
- tu as réinstallé la toute dernière version d'eyeTV
- tu as procédé aux branchements normalement (l'antenne)
- le logiciel se lance correctement, mais quand il scanne, rien de rien.

Bizarre.

Je ne connais pas ce produit-là, mais à priori, soit tu ne captes pas un signal assez fort, soit le produit est défectueux.


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Oui, dommage parce que c'est vraiment agréable.
> 
> Bon, si je récapitule:
> - tu as réinstallé la toute dernière version d'eyeTV
> ...



j'ai branché les deux antennes en plus histoire de!
mais le signal ne passe pas (on entend un son mais rien, aucune image, aucune chaîne)

donc, un truc cloche dans le produit

je vais voir comment le renvoyer à l'apple store

oui je suis sûre que ça peut être vraiment chouette mais bon, je verrai ça une prochaine fois!

surtout le fait de pouvoir enregistrer me plaisait vraiment et le logiciel eyeTV semble vraiment bien car j'ai pu le voir tout de même
mais rien, aucun signal, aucune chaine!


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

puis-je renvoyer le produit alors que j'ai utilis&#233; le cdrom d'installation ?

dois-je appeler Apple Store ou puis-je carr&#233;ment renvoyer le tout en disant que &#231;a ne fonctinne pas chez moi ?

quel est le bon num&#233;ro pour les appeler afin de leur renvoyer un produit (j'utiliserai mon droit de r&#233;traction mais je ne sais si &#224; cause du cdrom ouvert &#231;a reste valabale...)

bref j'ai jamais eu affaire &#224; apple store du coup je me demande comment faire, o&#249; les joindre ou si je peux carr&#233;ment leur renvoyer le tout sans passer par la case t&#233;l&#233;phone (j'aime pas le t&#233;l&#233;phone!)


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> puis-je renvoyer le produit alors que j'ai utilisé le cdrom d'installation ?
> 
> dois-je appeler Apple Store ou puis-je carrément renvoyer le tout en disant que ça ne fonctinne pas chez moi ?
> 
> ...



Il doit y avoir un 0800 sur le site d'Apple France > Store


----------



## clochelune (22 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Il doit y avoir un 0800 sur le site d'Apple France > Store



oui pour commander c'est le 0800 046 046
donc pour demander à renvoyer un produit c'est le même uméro...?


----------



## elKBron (22 Mai 2007)

la prise au bout du cable d antenne ne bouge pas avec la clé tnt ? parfois le cable est mal adapté et alors le signal est pourri. il suffirait peut etre d un adaptateur...
mais bon ca fait des frais supplémentaires


----------



## shahtooh (22 Mai 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> oui pour commander c'est le 0800 046 046
> donc pour demander à renvoyer un produit c'est le même uméro...?



Pourquoi pas?

Au pis, ils te renverront vers le service adhoc.


----------



## clochelune (23 Mai 2007)

shahtooh a dit:


> Pourquoi pas?
> 
> Au pis, ils te renverront vers le service adhoc.



&#231;a y est j'ai appel&#233;!
j'ai eu quelqu'un de vraiment sympatique
il m'envoie un num&#233;ro de retour par courriel 
num&#233;ro &#224; mettre sur le carton o&#249; j'aurai remball&#233; le produit et les livreurs m'appelleront pour prendre RVD afin de rechercher le produit
je n'aurai aucun frais de transport &#224; payer

c'est parfait!

du coup, je commanderai sans doute l'iMac 24 via l'Apple Store

edit : vraiment classe : j'ai re&#231;u mon mail avec le num&#233;ro de retour &#224; mettre sur l'emballage
le livreur m'appellera d'ici deux jours et hop
je serai rembours&#233;e dans une dizaine de jours uen fois le produit retourn&#233;

c'est vraiment bien con&#231;u!

le premier contact avec Apple a &#233;t&#233; vraiment bon!
&#231;a me rend confiante pour leur commander l'iMac par la suite!


----------



## clochelune (1 Juin 2007)

bonjour!

bon, concernant l'achat de la cl&#233; elgato eyeTV, ouf, le livreur est pass&#233; tout &#224; l'heure me la reprendre (j'ai rappel&#233; plusieurs fois depuis la non venue du livreur vendredi dernier car je pars demain pour trois semaines en Bretagne)

donc, je n'ai aucun frais &#224; payer, on me remboursera l'int&#233;gralit&#233; sur mon compte puisque le mat&#233;riel &#233;tait d&#233;fectueux!

mais je crois que franchement, pour l'iMac je passerai par un magasin car les moments pass&#233;s au t&#233;l&#233;phone, gr, j'aime pas cet engin (mais eux ont &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s bien sur Apple)

aussi, je suis ravie de pouvoir &#224; nouveau t&#233;l&#233;charger de la VOD via BootCamp
j'ai enfin mis mon cdrom de drivers hier et tout a tr&#232;s bien fonctionn&#233;!!

mais les sons d'alerte sur xp, quelle poisse! j'ai install&#233; d'office avast! pour l'antivirus
sinon je me rends compte que je pr&#233;f&#232;re vraiment l'interface de Mac OS X!
mais l&#224;, je suis combl&#233;e car la VOD c'&#233;tait un petit plaisir que je me faisais parfois n'allant plus au cin&#233;ma!

MacBook m'accompagne bien s&#251;r en Bretagne!
et super pour VLC... un ami m'a grav&#233; des VHS que j'avais sur un dvdrom que lit tr&#232;s bien VLC... je crois que elgato eyeTV hybrid permet aussi de faire cela mais je verrai une prochaine fois car j'aimerais quand m&#234;me avoir cette cl&#233; permettant de voir la TV sur MacBook... le logiciel eyeTV2 semble vraiment super! je me pencherai &#224; nouveau l&#224;-dessus plus tard!

&#224; dans trois semaines!!


----------



## MamaCass (1 Juin 2007)

Bonnes vacances clochelune


----------



## clochelune (1 Juin 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonnes vacances clochelune



Merci MamaCass!
Bises à toi
(j'emmène MacBook mais je n'aurai pas internet, et je préfère car je vais prendre un bain de lecture et un vrai bol d'air breton, y'en a besoin!)


----------



## clochelune (24 Juin 2007)

de retour de Bretagne, j'ai pu tester un peu BootCamp l&#224;-bas (surtout pour jouer aux cartes!!) et ohlala, tous ces messages "attention votre antivirus n'est plus &#224; jour" et toutes ces alertes empoisonnent bien vite la venue sur XP, je suis ravie de retrouver &#224; chaque fois Mac OS X Tiger, sans toutes ces alertes, toujours aussi fiable!

hier j'ai test&#233; aussi internet via BootCamp, c'est beaucoup plus lent, en plus mon cavier bluetooth n'est pas reconnu et le point d'excalmation sur la touche F8 ainsi que toutes les touches Fonction deviennent diff&#233;rentes! alors je ne mettrai pas word dessus!

j'en profiterai juste pour t&#233;l&#233;charger de la VOD comme je le souhaitais et parfois me faire quelques parties de carte ou flipper, mais c'est tout!!

je deviens vite allergique &#224; l'environnement d'XP...

je voulais r&#233;installer mon Asus portable pour ma m&#232;re et pareil, au bout d'un quart j'ai renonc&#233; tellement &#231;a m'exasp&#233;rait! ils le lui feront &#224; son travail (ils ont plein d'informaticiens!)

en tout cas je suis contente car le prochain ordinateur qu'elle prendra ensuite sera un Macintosh, mon MacBook l'a bien convaincue et ce que je lui en montre aussi! &#231;a me ravit!!

je suis vraiment de plus en plus heureuse de ce MacBook et de mon choix de retourner &#224; Mac OS... vraiment, les soucis s'estompent, finies ces alertes de s&#233;curit&#233; etc qui me pourissaient la vie!

donc, le prochain compagnon de mon MacBook sera toujours l'iMac 24 une fois que L&#233;opard aura fait ses preuves!! 

je vois qu'une nouvelle mise &#224; jour de Tiger est dispo, je vais bient&#244;t la faire!

bonne soir&#233;e!


----------



## jodido (24 Juin 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> hier j'ai testé aussi internet via BootCamp, c'est beaucoup plus lent, en plus mon cavier bluetooth n'est pas reconnu et le point d'excalmation sur la touche F8 ainsi que toutes les touches Fonction deviennent différentes! alors je ne mettrai pas word dessus!
> 
> j'en profiterai juste pour télécharger de la VOD comme je le souhaitais et parfois me faire quelques parties de carte ou flipper, mais c'est tout!!


4Go sur le disque manger pour un jeu de carte et un flipper?  Je savais la ludothèque des macs moins riche que sur pc mais quand meme


----------



## clochelune (24 Juin 2007)

jodido a dit:


> 4Go sur le disque manger pour un jeu de carte et un flipper?  Je savais la ludoth&#232;que des macs moins riche que sur pc mais quand meme



ah non, j'ai mis 10 Go!
mais surtout pour louer de la VOD
sinon, je ne l'aurai pas fait uniquement pour jouer aux cartes quand m&#234;me!
surtout qu'il y en a sur Mac OS aussi ;-)

je pensais me servir de Word aussi et puis voyant que certaines touches fonction ne r&#233;pondent pas, et ayant en plus de moins en moins envie de voir un environnement sous XP, je m'en passerai volontiers!
 Pages me plait de plus en plus!


----------



## jodido (24 Juin 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> ah non, j'ai mis 10 Go!
> mais surtout pour louer de la VOD


Prends toi un FAI qui propose une réel offre VOD et là tu pourras pleinement t'affranchir de windows 

oui c'est plus facile à dire qu'a faire en pratique...


----------



## clochelune (24 Juin 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Prends toi un FAI qui propose une r&#233;el offre VOD et l&#224; tu pourras pleinement t'affranchir de windows
> 
> oui c'est plus facile &#224; dire qu'a faire en pratique...



je crois que c'est Free qui a une offre VOD compatible pour Mac OS X...
mais le soucis est que je ne veux pas r&#233;silier mon abonnement &#224; FT (un abonnement social &#224; environ 6 euros par mois) et pour b&#233;n&#233;ficier de la VOD sur Free je crois qu'il faut &#234;tre en d&#233;groupage total...

donc pour le moment je pr&#233;f&#232;re rester sur Orange (mais bon j'ai fait aussi vite r&#233;sili&#233; aol et tiscali apr&#232;s plusieurs ann&#233;es mais j'ai laiss&#233; tomber &#224; son passage vers Alice)

je verrai plus tard! mais oui, c'est uniquement la VOD qui me fait de temps &#224; autre aller sur XP! pour le reste, Mac OS est mille fois mieux!!
j'ai vu aussi sur allo cin&#233; des offres de VOD mais pareil il faut avoir un plug in qui n'existe que sous windows... donc! j'attends qu'iTunes ou autre propose de la VOD!!
ou une bonne FAI (enfin, peut-&#234;tre Orange en viendra &#224; la VOD pour Mac OS X ou sur L&#233;opard!)


----------



## jodido (24 Juin 2007)

clochelune a dit:


> je crois que c'est Free qui a une offre VOD compatible pour Mac OS X...
> mais le soucis est que je ne veux pas résilier mon abonnement à FT (un abonnement social à environ 6 euros par mois) et pour bénéficier de la VOD sur Free je crois qu'il faut être en dégroupage total...


Non il faut 'juste' être en zone dégroupé le dégroupage total n'est absolument pas obligatoire. Pour savoir si tu es en zone dégroupé tu  peux tester ta ligne sur le site de free.



> donc pour le moment je préfère rester sur Orange (mais bon j'ai fait aussi aol vite résilié, et tiscali plusieurs années mais j'ai laissé tomber à son passage vers Alice)
> 
> je verrai plus tard! mais oui, c'est uniquement la VOD qui me fait de temps à autre aller sur XP! pour le reste, Mac OS est mille fois mieux!!
> j'ai vu aussi sur allo ciné des offres de VOD mais pareil il faut avoir un plug in qui n'existe que sous windows... donc! j'attends qu'iTunes ou autre propose de la VOD!!
> ou une bonne FAI (enfin, peut-être Orange en viendra à la VOD pour Mac OS X ou sur Léopard!)



Moi c'est justement la VOD avec obligation d'utiliser un Os qui me fait boycotter ces offres, je préfère aller louer mon ptio DVD

encore faut il ne pas habiter trop loin d'un distributeur de dvd :mouais:


----------



## clochelune (24 Juin 2007)

jodido a dit:


> Non il faut 'juste' &#234;tre en zone d&#233;group&#233; le d&#233;groupage total n'est absolument pas obligatoire. Pour savoir si tu es en zone d&#233;group&#233; tu  peux tester ta ligne sur le site de free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oui mais l'offre par chez moi en location de DVD est minable!
de plus j'ai pas mal de soucis pour me d&#233;placer (cause sant&#233 d'o&#249; pour moi la facilit&#233; de la VOD car je ne vais plus au cin&#233;ma &#233;galement...

en revanche je suis bien d'accord, je trouve qu'ils devraient prendre en compte tous les OS pour ces offres... mais je pense que &#231;a se fera plus tard! en tout cas il y a de ces petites guerres qui me chauffent aussi pas mal!

de toute fa&#231;on, je r&#233;fl&#233;chis depuis quelques temps &#224; l'offre de Free, je sais que je suis en zone d&#233;group&#233;e (puisque j'ai chez Orange un abonnement &#224; 29.90 euro qui inclus la t&#233;l&#233;phonie illimit&#233;e (enfin sous certaines conditons)... donc j'ai deux t&#233;l&#233;phones, le t&#233;l&#233;phone pour la t&#233;l&#233;phonie via l'adsl et un t&#233;l&#233;phone classique qui me sert &#233;galement...


----------



## clochelune (6 Juillet 2007)

Bon, j'en aurai enfin fini avec la SAV Fnac pour la MightyMouse BT qui ne fonctionnait plus!
Je l'avais d&#233;pos&#233;e le 26 mars et aujourd'hui, toujours aucun retour.
On m'a donc propos&#233; l'&#233;change contre une autre MightyMouse BT mais j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; prendre un avoir, ce que je souhaitais depuis quelques temps d&#233;j&#224;! Et l&#224; &#231;a n'a pos&#233; aucun probl&#232;me! C'est un avoir indivisble, valable trois mois mais je voulais un La Pl&#233;iade, et du coup, &#224; la caisse, avec les 5&#37; de r&#233;duction, ils m'ont rembours&#233; le surplus de l'avoir! Donc, je suis enfin tranquille de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; (j'ai repris depuis les plus de trois mois ma souris logitech (sans fil mais avec un dongle USB! en tout cas, elle fontionne!)
Je verrai avec la MightyMouse filaire, j'ai l'impression qu'elle est de meilleure qualit&#233; (ou je suis tomb&#233;e sur un mauvais num&#233;ro, mais si &#231;a ne fonctionnait &#224; nouveau pas, je n'avais aucune envie de retrouver le SAV Fnac!)

Bon, enfin lib&#233;r&#233;e d'un petit soucis!
Heureusement, le MacBook est toujours en aussi bonne sant&#233;, j'esp&#232;re qu'il n'aura pas &#224; faire un tour vers la case SAV parce que je crains devoir attendre longtemps son retour (je discutais avec une jeune femme qui attendait aussi -puisqu'on a patient&#233; bien trois quart d'heures- elle c'&#233;tait pour un probl&#232;me de disque dur externe dans sa soci&#233;t&#233;, pareil, &#231;a faisait bien trois mois qu'elle l'attendait... je suppose qu'elle aura pu &#234;tre rembours&#233;e &#233;galement!)

Enfin, tout va &#224; pr&#233;sent, puis c'est le W-E et il fait beau! L'&#233;t&#233; arrive enfin!
Bon week-end &#224; tous!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Contente pour toi 

N'emp&#234;ches &#224; la fnac, ils abusent, 3 mois pour changer une souris, c'est vraiment nul...

Moi je dis APPLE CENTER !!!!


----------



## clochelune (6 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Contente pour toi
> 
> N'emp&#234;ches &#224; la fnac, ils abusent, 3 mois pour changer une souris, c'est vraiment nul...
> 
> Moi je dis APPLE CENTER !!!!



Merci ch&#232;re grande soeur ;-) toujours pr&#233;sente!

en fait, ils l'avaient envoy&#233; &#224; un Apple center qui ne la leur a toujours pas renvoy&#233;e!
mais bon, j'avoue &#234;tre un peu m&#233;fiante avec le SAV Fnac et j'ai donc pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; un avoir que j'ai eu sans aucun probl&#232;me, ouf!

les Apple center, le soucis c'est que pour moi c'est plus loin, moins pratique (c'est ma m&#232;re qui m'emm&#232;ne en voiture, je ne peux prendre les transports en commun etc &#224; cause de la fatigue d&#251;e &#224; ma sant&#233;!)
en revanche, pour le prochain iMac on verra peut-&#234;tre du c&#244;t&#233; de chez Darty (il y en a un encore plus pr&#232;s que la Fnac...)
l&#224; bas le service apr&#232;s vente est bon logiquement!
et je testerai bien leur garantie!
enfin, le soucis c'est qu'ils n'ont pas de iMac le plus souvent, mais on peut le commander (ou alors je passerai par la CAMIF!!)
enfin, je verrai bien en temps voulu!!


----------



## MamaCass (6 Juillet 2007)

Et pourquoi l'apple store ?

Livr&#233; chez toi, si mac de bureau rencontre probl&#232;me, ils viennent le chercher 

Ca serait l'id&#233;al pour toi :love:


----------



## clochelune (6 Juillet 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et pourquoi l'apple store ?
> 
> Livré chez toi, si mac de bureau rencontre problème, ils viennent le chercher
> 
> Ca serait l'idéal pour toi :love:



oui je sais bien ;-)
mais quand je vois parfois le temps des attentes, gloups! tiendrai-je ?
aussi, si j'ai des soucis, j'ai souvent du mal au téléphone, je préfère avoir les gens en face!
mais je verrai, j'y réfléchis aussi!! en plus je pourrai avoir une réduction étudiante avec l'Apple Store, donc, je n'écarte pas la piste...
mais je raconterai tout ça au moment voulu (c'est que j'ai hâte de voir ce que Léopard a dans le ventre, ainsi que l'iMac!!)


----------



## capableu (7 Juillet 2007)

Bravo, tu as l'air ravi ! C'est quel Mac Book ? J'ai un I book un peu poussif, je vais donc le remplacer et ton enthousiasme l'incite &#224; acqu&#233;rir le m&#234;me. Merci pour ta r&#233;ponses
Cordial salut


----------



## clochelune (8 Juillet 2007)

capableu a dit:


> Bravo, tu as l'air ravi ! C'est quel Mac Book ? J'ai un I book un peu poussif, je vais donc le remplacer et ton enthousiasme l'incite &#224; acqu&#233;rir le m&#234;me. Merci pour ta r&#233;ponses
> Cordial salut



Bonjour!

j'ai le MacBook IntelCore2Duo avec lecteur superdrive (qui lit et grave CD et DVD), le blanc, celui du milieu de gamme qui avait 80 Go de disque dur en janvier 2007, maintenant, avec la derni&#232;re mise &#224; jour de juin, il a 120 Go!

franchement je le conseille!
depuis six mois que je l'ai, j'en reste totalement enchant&#233;e


----------



## clochelune (30 Juillet 2007)

et voil&#224;!
je voulais faire un petit r&#233;capitulatif de mon switch apr&#232;s un recul de six mois!!
d&#233;j&#224;, je reste enchant&#233;e de mon retour &#224; Mac OS, de la d&#233;couverte de Mac OS X!
les applications que je pr&#233;f&#232;re sont iPhoto, iTunes et Pages de la suite iWork

au d&#233;part en effet je voulais continuer avec Word, et j'avais parfois des soucis macro avec Pages en rapport avec mon travail d'&#233;quipe sur une revue de po&#233;sie
mais Word, qui n'est pas natif pour Intel &#233;tait vraiment poussif quand je faisais de gros travaux &#233;crits, dossiers etc
pour mon travail personnel j'ai pu utiliser Pages qui me ravit vraiment, je le trouve tr&#232;s simple, et je peux exporter sous PDF, ce qui est bien pratique!!

j'aime beaucoup iPhoto &#233;galement! depuis peu je m'amuse &#224; cr&#233;er des carnets photos via Photoways qui int&#232;gre parfaitement la base de donn&#233;es d'iPhoto (c'est juste vraiment tr&#232;s long pour le t&#233;l&#233;chargement puisque je fonctionne avec 1Mo sous Orange...
mais j'esp&#232;re d'ici un an ou deux passer sous Free)

ma m&#232;re me demande toujours de lui montrer comment on fait ces carnets etc! 
et Mac l'attire de plus en plus, j'esp&#232;re vivement d'ici un an ou deux prendre un iMac avec L&#233;opard et lui ouvrir aussi une session mais j'attends une Rev B ou C des prochains iMac intel, pour que la machine soit fiable et de bien utiliser mon MacBook Rev C sous Tiger (enfin, je crois que je craquerai pour L&#233;opard que j'installerai d&#233;j&#224; sur le MacBook, depuis le temps que j'attends sa sortie) 
avant hier, j'ai d&#251; utiliser un PC en vacances et Nero pour graver un cdrom des photos prises par l'&#233;quipe d'animation!
je n'ai jamais aim&#233; Nero que j'avais tent&#233; d'utiliser d&#233;j&#224;!
je me rends compte, &#224; chaque fois que je retourne sous Windows, de ma pr&#233;f&#233;rence vers Mac OS

mais je pense aussi que certains resteront irr&#233;ductibles au monde de Windows et auront du mal avec les Mac
tout d&#233;pend vraiment de nos habitudes, de nos besoins, nos envies, les facult&#233;s de changer d'environnement etc

pour moi qui ai un usage vraiment basique avoir d&#233;couvert la suite iWork et iLife m'enchante, tout me semble intuitif (pour basique, par exemple : je ne grave pas de DVDrom car je n'utilise pas de cam&#233;scope, puis je ne grave pas mes donn&#233;es sur des dvdrom) 

c'est bien s&#251;r le fait de d&#233;j&#224; utiliser iTunes sur mon PC qui m'a donn&#233; envie de revenir &#224; Mac OS, et gr&#226;ce &#224; la d&#233;couverte de Mac OS X, qui n'a rien &#224; voir avec Mac OS 8.5 que j'avais utilis&#233; il y a longtemps, je sais que d&#233;sormais je ne retournerai plus sous Windows! 
je suis contamin&#233;e par le seul Virus sur Mac, celui de la pomme (mais aucun ver ne vient la ronger!)

iPhoto a pas mal de ressemblance &#224; iTunes, et &#231;a me plait vraiment de savoir mon Canon Ixus reconnu parfaitement, sans besoin de cdrom d'installation...

tout me para&#238;t vraiment plus fluide

et sous Pages, on peut vraiment donner libre cours &#224; nos envies cr&#233;atrices...
on place les photos comme on veut pour accompagner les textes, ou des croquis, dessins, la fonction du gliss&#233; d&#233;pos&#233; (qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pr&#233;sente sous Mac OS 8.5) est vraiment une superbe invention ;-)

bref, je reste enchant&#233;e de mon acquisition!

pour les sauvegardes, sur cdrom je d&#233;pose les disques achet&#233;s sur iTunes, les photos et quelques autres donn&#233;es
sur ma cl&#233; USB de quatre Go mes photos favorites et les textes, recueils, m&#233;moires,
sur le disque dur externe, sauvegarde totale

je guette L&#233;opard et sa nouveaut&#233;, TimeMachine &#224; propos des sauvegardes...

je n'ai pas encore utilis&#233; GarageBand mais j'esp&#232;re m'y mettre plus tard si je reprends le piano... et y mettre mon compagnon qui suit des cours de guitare, il a jet&#233; un oeil au programme qui semblait l'int&#233;resser!
je n'ai pas encore fait le tour des possibilit&#233;s offertes par le MacBook, je ne les utiliserai pas toutes, mais celle que j'utilise au quotidien me conviennent parfaitement

je n'ai pas appr&#233;ci&#233; NeoOffice en revanche
heureusement que j'ai d&#233;couvert iWork!! &#231;a c'est vraiment quelque chose de formidable!

et pouvoir surfer n'importe o&#249;, regarder des DVD dans mon lit, c'est un r&#233;gal!
je suis contente d'avoir finalement orient&#233; mon choix vers un portable...

belle journ&#233;e &#224; vous!
je mets ce message le jour de ma f&#234;te (Juliette!) histoire de me faire un petit plaisir &#224; relater ce switch de six mois...


----------

